# Attacks On Jews Around the World



## Sixties Fan

Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.

From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.

It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.

There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.

Free Palestine
Dirty Jew
Israel does not have the right to exist, 
Israel is guilty of Apartheid
Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
etc, etc, etc

Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc

I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						London Police Release Image of Suspect in Brutal Assault on Orthodox Jewish Man
					

An image of the suspect in an assault on a Jewish man in the Stamford Hill neighborhood of London on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Huge rise in Christian persecution worldwide revealed in 2021 World Watch List
					

More than 340 million Christians worldwide experienced high levels of persecution in 2020, with 4,761 killed for their faith, a new report has revealed.




					www.christian.org.uk
				




Join the club.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

It was reported on Thursday that a man in Wales has been jailed for nine months after daubing swastikas and racist slogans on the side of a hairdressers.

David Elwyn Richards, 52, admitted to shouting abuse and racially harassing Reece Nash in Johnstown, Wrexham on 14th December. Mr Richards also admitted to racially aggravated damage after he painted the hairdressers that Mr Nash resided above with swastikas and racist slogans.

It was also reported that Mr Richards had Nazi-related tattoos on his body, and when police visited his home, they found that his bedroom was covered in “racist and antisemitic symbols and slogans”.

Judge Niclas Parry reportedly had to send Mr Richards out of the courtroom during the sentencing due to multiple disruptions.

Addressing the defence’s suggestion that a rehabilitation activity programme may be a more effective means of addressing Mr Richards’ issues, Judge Parry disagreed, stating: “This is a case about blatant ugly racism. It must be understood that racism will not be allowed to flourish.”









						Man jailed for nine months after daubing swastika and racist slogans on side of hairdressers in Wales
					

It was reported on Thursday that a man in Wales has been jailed for nine months after daubing swastikas and racist slogans on the side of a hairdressers. David Elwyn Richards, 52, admitted to shouting abuse and racially harassing Reece Nash in Johnstown, Wrexham on 14th December. Mr Richards...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An 18-year-old Jewish man wearing a kippa in Cologne, Germany, was beaten by a group of 10 attackers in a public green space and taken to the hospital with a broken nose and cheekbone.

Police arrested two suspects in what they are deeming an antisemitic hate crime. The attack was captured on police surveillance video on Friday.

The suspects, ages 18 and 19, were released on Saturday on their own recognizance. There was no further information released about them.









						Man wearing kippa beaten by a group of 10 in Cologne, Germany
					

Police arrest two teenage suspects in apparent antisemitic hate crime; victim leaves hospital after overnight treatment




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Huge rise in Christian persecution worldwide revealed in 2021 World Watch List
> 
> 
> More than 340 million Christians worldwide experienced high levels of persecution in 2020, with 4,761 killed for their faith, a new report has revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christian.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the club.


It is not the same club.  Never has been as Christians are responsible :

1) Being the first to suppress and attack Jews for the past 1700 years for any excuse they could come up with, and continue to come up with.

2)  Christians are the ones responsible for the existence of Islam, which has always also suppressed Christians, because they learned from the older brother about supremacy over the Jews and how to "treat the Jews "


In other words, although it is horrible that Christians from all over the world are being persecuted by Muslims, they are reaping what they sowed for creating hatred for the Jewish People and continuing with that hatred to this day.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Sixties Fan said:


> It is not the same club.  Never has been as Christians are responsible :
> 
> 1) Being the first to suppress and attack Jews for the past 1700 years for any excuse they could come up with, and continue to come up with.
> 
> 2)  Christians are the ones responsible for the existence of Islam, which has always also suppressed Christians, because they learned from the older brother about supremacy over the Jews and how to "treat the Jews "
> 
> 
> In other words, although it is horrible that Christians from all over the world are being persecuted by Muslims, they are reaping what they sowed for creating hatred for the Jewish People and continuing with that hatred to this day.


1-So the Christians murdered by ISIS are deserved of their murders because they were mean to Jews? hmm? Interesting take.
2-Christians are responsible...for the existence of Islam? Because the Muslims taught the Christians to hate Jews? But I thought Christians attacked Jews for 1700 years?

In other words...after reading your overt hate speech. I can totally see why Jews are being persecuted. Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Fuckin nutjob.


----------



## Indeependent

My community has organized a 24/7 security force with the cooperation of the local police.


----------



## fncceo

Every Jew should consider carrying arms or being trained in the use of firearms.  












*"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result."*

-- Albert Einstein


----------



## Lysistrata

I  am not Jewish. But I guess I am underneath. A boss who was Jewish in the 80s told me that I was a Jew but didn't know it was yet. With what I have have seen from the "Christians" since them, I am seriously cool with being Jewish.

the problem is that Judaism is not a fallback position. It is a religion. I would have to study it, perhaps with a rabbi, learn its precepts, so when I pray, I pray with a whole and a free heart.


----------



## DudleySmith

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Huge rise in Christian persecution worldwide revealed in 2021 World Watch List
> 
> 
> More than 340 million Christians worldwide experienced high levels of persecution in 2020, with 4,761 killed for their faith, a new report has revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christian.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the club.



Exactly.


----------



## DudleySmith

Gabe Lackmann said:


> 1-So the Christians murdered by ISIS are deserved of their murders because they were mean to Jews? hmm? Interesting take.
> 2-Christians are responsible...for the existence of Islam? Because the Muslims taught the Christians to hate Jews? But I thought Christians attacked Jews for 1700 years?
> 
> In other words...after reading your overt hate speech. I can totally see why Jews are being persecuted. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Fuckin nutjob.



They don't like being reminded of their enthusiastic alliance with Muslims in their invasions of Europe for centuries, and their mass murders of Christians before the rise of Islam. If you don't repeat the 'hapless victim' nonsense fabricated by Jewish racists you're a 'natzee n stuff'. The Orthodox and right wingers still won't condemn the Turks for their Armenian and Greek genocides, and some even still defend them. Netanyahu wouldn't condemn them either.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Lysistrata said:


> I  am not Jewish. But I guess I am underneath. A boss who was Jewish in the 80s told me that I was a Jew but didn't know it was yet. With what I have have seen from the "Christians" since them, I am seriously cool with being Jewish.
> 
> the problem is that Judaism is not a fallback position. It is a religion. I would have to study it, perhaps with a rabbi, learn its precepts, so when I pray, I pray with a whole and a free heart.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gabe Lackmann said:


> 1-So the Christians murdered by ISIS are deserved of their murders because they were mean to Jews? hmm? Interesting take.
> 2-Christians are responsible...for the existence of Islam? Because the Muslims taught the Christians to hate Jews? But I thought Christians attacked Jews for 1700 years?
> 
> In other words...after reading your overt hate speech. I can totally see why Jews are being persecuted. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Fuckin nutjob.


This thread is not about teaching anyone history.

Christianity and Islam are in the same club (referring to your first post) when it comes to the Jewish People, and individuals from each one have been attacking Jews as evidenced by the above posts.

All I wrote can be researched and read.
You have misquoted some of what I wrote due to possible lack of historical knowledge.

Lack of knowledge of what I wrote led you to call it a hate speech, rather than something which is historically accurate.

Thanks for deciding that Jews, after all, do deserve to be persecuted.


----------



## Likkmee

Just read the thing. I thought it would be related to pawn/JEWlery shop bombings ?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread is not about teaching anyone history.
> 
> Christianity and Islam are in the same club (referring to your first post) when it comes to the Jewish People, and individuals from each one have been attacking Jews as evidenced by the above posts.
> 
> All I wrote can be researched and read.
> You have misquoted some of what I wrote due to possible lack of historical knowledge.
> 
> Lack of knowledge of what I wrote led you to call it a hate speech, rather than something which is historically accurate.
> 
> Thanks for deciding that Jews, after all, do deserve to be persecuted.


Well, I was just trying to relate with a common ground where Christians are persecuted as well. We do share those very important Judeo-Christian values...right?

Well, not according to you. According to you Christians deserve to be raped, murdered...oppressed...even crucified because of a past that they had no control over.

You are a strange, dare I say, evil person.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Well, I was just trying to relate with a common ground where Christians are persecuted as well. We do share those very important Judeo-Christian values...right?
> 
> Well, not according to you. According to you Christians deserve to be raped, murdered...oppressed...even crucified because of a past that they had no control over.
> 
> You are a strange, dare I say, evil person.


Educate yourself.  Seriously, educate yourself.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Sixties Fan said:


> Educate yourself.  Seriously, educate yourself.


Heal your heart. Hate serves no one.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

World Jewish groups decried antisemitic and white supremacist symbols found daubed on the historic Central Synagogue in the Bulgarian capital of Sofia, the largest synagogue on the Balkan peninsula.

On Sunday, Bulgaria’s Central Israelite Religious Council publicized photographs of the graffiti, which included a swastika and the number “1488,” a neo-Nazi shorthand.

“We strongly condemn this action and call on the authorities to find the perpetrators as soon as possible and to impose the most severe sanctions,” the Council said in a Facebook post.

According to the Anti-Defamation League, the symbol 1488 — sometimes written as 14/88 or 8814 — refers to a 14-word racist maxim and “Heil Hitler,” H being the 8th letter of the alphabet.  It can be seen in email addresses, screen names, and even the pricing of racist merchandise, the ADL says.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Vandalism of Sofia, Bulgaria Synagogue Condemned as ‘Shameful Desecration’
					

Antisemitic graffiti on the wall of Sofia Central Synagogue in Bulgaria. Photo: Twitter screenshot World Jewish groups decried antisemitic and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Quasar44

Gabe Lackmann 
No 
Christians had a reformation many centuries ago 
 It’s a good driver of humanity


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 
 No 
Christianity had its reformation many many centuries ago 
 Islam never had one and it’s still in the dark ages 

Christian beliefs only better mankind and humanity


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Quasar44 said:


> Gabe Lackmann
> No
> Christians had a reformation many centuries ago
> It’s a good driver of humanity


He is a radical religious nutjob...you're wasting your time.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hackers posting death threats, including “I’ll enter synagogues and kill everyone,” broke into the online mourning ceremony for a former Jewish school principal in Rio de Janeiro.

“Death to Jews,” “I’ll explode,” “Sieg Heil” and “dirty Jews” were also part of the attack during the shiva session Sunday on Google Meet in honor of Dora Fraifeld, a beloved figure at the pluralistic Eliezer Max School for nearly 40 years. Fraifeld died last week.

The hackers also used scenes of Adolf Hitler along with Nazi symbols and slogans, as well as pornography and loud music, in threatening Jewish community members and institutions.

(full article online)









						Hackers threaten online shiva for Brazilian Jewish educator
					

“Death to Jews,” and “Sieg Heil” were part of the attack during the shiva session Sunday on Google Meet in honor of Dora Fraifeld, a beloved figure at the pluralistic Eliezer Max School.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An 82-year-old prominent Russian scientist was assaulted on a bus in Moscow by a much younger assailant who shouted that “Hitler should have finished the job, so I’ll do it for him.”

The assailant began hitting Vladimir Tselin, a researcher of radiation who has worked on the Russian space program, soon after Tselin boarded a bus on his way to work last Friday, the news site MK reported Sunday.

Shouting about Jews and Hitler, the man followed Tselin out of the bus after Tselin got off to escape the assault.

(full article online)









						Russian scientist, 82, beaten on Moscow bus in antisemitic attack
					

Assailant shouts 'Hitler should have finished the job, so I’ll do it for him' as he hits and chases prominent space program researcher Vladimir Tselin




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US Attorney’s Office, District of Connecticut, announced Wednesday that a New York man had been sentenced to three years in prison for making a series of violent antisemitic threats against a Jewish woman.

A Department of Justice statement said that Christopher Rascoll, 39, began his campaign of harassment in Nov. 2019, repeatedly threatening the Stratford, Connecticut resident via antisemitic text messages, voicemails and Facebook posts.

Among the messages was one sent on Hanukkah that said, “Suns about to go down. It would be a shame if your house were used to light the menorah. Or turned in a gas chamber.”

Another came on the first day of Passover, telling the woman not to be home on Easter because “I’m going to stick you in an oven. Or I’m going to shoot you. … I should send you to a concentration camp.”

“The police are not going to help you. The courts are not going to help you. … I will kill you,” he wrote on the day of his arrest.

Rascoll was tracked down and arrested by the FBI on June 26, 2020. Following the arrest, he was found to have threatened several other people in a similar manner.

Rascoll pled guilty in April to the hate crime of interference with the right to fair housing, as well as to sending threatening communications.

Leonard C. Boyle, Acting United States Attorney for the District of Connecticut, commented, “For seven months, this defendant’s hate-fueled threats made the victim in fear for her life, and she continues to suffer lingering effects of his vicious behavior.”

(full article online)









						New York Man Sentenced to Three Years for ‘Hate-Fueled’ Death Threats Against Jewish Woman
					

FBI agents. Photo: Wiki Commons. The US Attorney’s Office, District of Connecticut, announced Wednesday that a New York man had …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Quasar44

Sixties Fan 
Look at the Human filth brought into America


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, their quiet living took a dark turn last week. An early morning walk last Thursday gave them quite the surprise. “I let the dog out every morning and then I went out the door,” said Tom Bigham. “I went straight out and there was a burned cross in the yard.”

They called the Mountainair Police Department to make a report, and while there are no leads as to who is responsible, the Bighams have their suspicions. The Jewish couple believes they were targeted because of their faith and the police report suggests it’s being looked into as a hate crime. Tom says they’ve even gotten the FBI involved.

(full article online)









						Jewish couple believes they were targeted after burned cross found in yard
					

MOUNTAINAIR, N.M. (KRQE) – A New Mexico family believes they were targeted recently because of their Jewish faith. Last week, they found a burned cross in the yard of their Mountainair home. …




					www.krqe.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since the announcement of the mandate concerning state and county workers earlier this month, protesters have gathered outside Mr Green’s condominium building almost nightly, where the Lieutenant Governor lives with his wife and two children, aged 14 and 10.

Some protesters have been yelling into bullhorns and shining strobe lights into some of the condominium apartments. Others have been posting flyers that feature a photo of Mr Green and the words “fraud” and “Jew” around his neighbourhood. The Lieutenant Governor has been tearing them down himself and handing them to the state attorney general’s office.

“They should protest me at my place of work, where I’m the Lieutenant Governor,” Mr Green said. “But it’s different than flashing a strobe light into a 90-year-old woman’s apartment or a strobe light into a family’s apartment, where they have two kids under age four.”

(full article online)









						Jewish Lieutenant Governor of Hawaii harassed and targeted with antisemitic flyers by protesters
					

The State of Hawaii’s Lieutenant Governor, Josh Green, has reportedly been harassed and targeted with antisemitic flyers by demonstrators protesting COVID-19 restrictions. One of Hawaii’s recent changes that have come into effect is that state and county workers must show proof of vaccination or...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

(This may explain, to many,  the why there are so many attacks on Jews all around the world to this day )

From Religion News Service:



> Israel’s Chief Rabbinate has written a letter to Pope Francis conveying its “distress” at comments he made suggesting Jewish law, as written in the Torah, is obsolete.
> 
> The letter, first reported on by Reuters, was sent by Rabbi Rasson Arousi, chair of the Commission of the Chief Rabbinate of Israel for Dialogue with the Holy See. Arousi was referring to a homily Francis made during a general audience on Aug. 11.
> 
> In that homily, or sermon, the pope reflected on the Apostle Paul’s views in the New Testament that the Torah does not give life.
> 
> Speaking of the Torah, the first five books of the Bible, the pope said: “It does not offer the fulfillment of the promise because it is not capable of being able to fulfill it … Those who seek life need to look to the promise and to its fulfillment in Christ.”


At first blush, Jews might think, "so what?" Jews don't have to believe Christian theology and every religion believes itself is the right one. 
The article only gives a beginning of an answer as to why this is big deal.


> That statement comes close to supersessionism, also called replacement theology—  the belief that the Christian faith has replaced or supplanted Judaism, a view the Catholic Church repudiated. In a 1965 landmark Vatican declaration, Nostra Aetate, the church established a new rapport between Jews and Catholics.
> 
> “In his homily, the pope presents the Christian faith as not just superseding the Torah; but asserts that the latter no longer gives life, implying that Jewish religious practice in the present era is rendered obsolete,” Arousi wrote in the letter.
> 
> “This is in effect part and parcel of the ‘teaching of contempt’ towards Jews and Judaism that we had thought had been fully repudiated by the Church,” he wrote.



This is still a huge understatement.

Supersessionism has been the key driver for antisemitism for the past two thousand years.

As I pointed out in this 2017 article, Christian supersessionism prompted attacks on Jews. Churches throughout Europe can still be seen with carvings and stained glass images of Ecclesia, the triumphant symbol of victorious Christianity with crown and chalice, and Sinagoga, the defeated, humiliated and blindfolded Jew whose tablets of Law are slipping from her fingers.



Christian supersessionists aren't the only ones for whom Jewish existence is a source of shame. Islam also attempted to attract Jews - and responded violently when they refused to become Muslim. Muslim supersessionism is most obvious by how Muslims have consistently converted every Jewish holy place into a mosque. Muslims believe that the world is divided between "Dar al-Islam" and "Dar al-Harb" and the very existence of Israel in the heart of the Muslim world is a constant source of shame and defeat of that ideology.

Palestinian antisemitism combines the Christian and Muslim supersessionism as religious reasons to fight the Jews, minimizing the theological divide between the two to jointly attack any Jewish political power in the region.

It is also notable that Arab nations lobbied fiercely against the Vatican's 1965 Nostra Aetate that redefined the relationship between Catholicism and Judaism to be less adversarial. The Arab world supported Christian antisemitism, and the Catholic denominations in the Middle East rejected Vatican II.

(full article online)









						Why the Pope's comments on the Torah are a very big deal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Sixties Fan said:


> (This may explain, to many,  the why there are so many attacks on Jews all around the world to this day )
> 
> From Religion News Service:
> 
> 
> At first blush, Jews might think, "so what?" Jews don't have to believe Christian theology and every religion believes itself is the right one.
> The article only gives a beginning of an answer as to why this is big deal.
> 
> 
> This is still a huge understatement.
> 
> Supersessionism has been the key driver for antisemitism for the past two thousand years.
> 
> As I pointed out in this 2017 article, Christian supersessionism prompted attacks on Jews. Churches throughout Europe can still be seen with carvings and stained glass images of Ecclesia, the triumphant symbol of victorious Christianity with crown and chalice, and Sinagoga, the defeated, humiliated and blindfolded Jew whose tablets of Law are slipping from her fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian supersessionists aren't the only ones for whom Jewish existence is a source of shame. Islam also attempted to attract Jews - and responded violently when they refused to become Muslim. Muslim supersessionism is most obvious by how Muslims have consistently converted every Jewish holy place into a mosque. Muslims believe that the world is divided between "Dar al-Islam" and "Dar al-Harb" and the very existence of Israel in the heart of the Muslim world is a constant source of shame and defeat of that ideology.
> 
> Palestinian antisemitism combines the Christian and Muslim supersessionism as religious reasons to fight the Jews, minimizing the theological divide between the two to jointly attack any Jewish political power in the region.
> 
> It is also notable that Arab nations lobbied fiercely against the Vatican's 1965 Nostra Aetate that redefined the relationship between Catholicism and Judaism to be less adversarial. The Arab world supported Christian antisemitism, and the Catholic denominations in the Middle East rejected Vatican II.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Pope's comments on the Torah are a very big deal
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


I do not know about being adversarial, but was that 1965 Nostra Aetate Vatican 2?For if it was Catholicism was badly wounded. By the early 1970's Church Attendance dropped. Offerings were dropping. Catholic Schools were starting to close and today it is just a percentage compared to what it was a half century ago in the  areas of heavy Catholic influence. Divorces expanded in  huge numbers. Teenage girls were getting pregnant in numbers very noticeable. Alcohol may have been used by teenagers, but then drugs became big.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Educate yourself.  Seriously, educate yourself.




What are you trying to do here?


----------



## surada

22lcidw said:


> I do not know about being adversarial, but was that 1965 Nostra Aetate Vatican 2?For if it was Catholicism was badly wounded. By the early 1970's Church Attendance dropped. Offerings were dropping. Catholic Schools were starting to close and today it is just a percentage compared to what it was a half century ago in the  areas of heavy Catholic influence. Divorces expanded in  huge numbers. Teenage girls were getting pregnant in numbers very noticeable. Alcohol may have been used by teenagers, but then drugs became big.



People all over the world are mugged and beaten up daily regardless of religion or no religion. Do you think Jews are unique victims?


----------



## Quasar44

I just don’t give a F 
Sorry 
They should move to Israel and they will be safe 

Any Jew in Europe can die as they seem fit


----------



## Quasar44

Also SE Florida has 500,000 Jews and is very safe 

NYC and LA is no longer safe


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new survey reveals over 40% of Jewish college students say they or someone they know has been physically threatened for being Jewish 
The students in the survey reported accounts of being spat on, told to pick up pennies and being 'beaten up' by frats
The survey was conducted by anti-bigotry organization Alums for Campus Fairness (ACF)
DailyMail.com exclusively obtained a copy of the shocking results from the poll of 506 students and alumni of American universities
A staggering 95% percent of Jewish college students and recent graduates who answered the survey felt that anti-Semitism is a problem on their campuses
Nearly 80% of Jewish students and recent grads said they were the target of offensive or threatening anti-Semitic comments









						Nearly HALF of Jewish college students say they've been targeted
					

A a new survey reveals over 40% of Jewish college students say they or someone they know has been physically threatened for being Jewish.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of Austria’s Jewish community has warned that antisemitism in the country is “skyrocketing,” citing the spread of COVID-19 conspiracy theories and vaccine refusal demonstrations as the main cause.

“I have seen the raw data,” Oskar Deutsch — president of the IKG, the communal body serving Austrian Jews — told the news outlet Profil on Saturday.

Deutsch noted that in April 2021, more than 100 antisemitic incidents targeting Jews in Austria were recorded, double the monthly average of the previous year. The same trend continued in May, he added, a month that saw renewed hostilities between Israel and the Hamas terrorist organization in Gaza and a related upswing in antisemitic outrages in the US and elsewhere in Europe.

Approximately 15,000 Jews live in Austria currently. The community was decimated during the Holocaust, when over 65,000 Austrian Jews were deported by the Nazis.

“The number of antisemitic incidents has skyrocketed in the first half of 2021,” Deutsch said. “The coronavirus pandemic has fueled conspiracy theories and antisemitism.”

Deutsch also criticized the police for not taking a tougher stance towards antisemitic protestors, even when slogans from the country’s Nazi past have been revived at demonstrations.

“The limit is reached when there are shouts of ‘Sieg Heil,'” Deutsch stated. “In this case, it is the job of the police to take punitive action. This is not a trivial offense.”









						COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories Behind ‘Skyrocketing’ Antisemitism in Austria, Says Jewish Community Head
					

Waving Austrian national flags, COVID-19 demonstrators are seen in Vienna in March 2021. Photo: Reuters/Lisi Niesner. The head of Austria’s …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The FBI released its 2020 hate crime statistics report. 

As with every year, anti-Jewish crimes dwarfs every other anti-religious crime, with anti-Muslim crimes coming in a distant second..




There were 951 reported anti-Jewish crimes - compared with 134 anti-Muslim hate crimes.

Anti-Jewish hate crimes were 57.5% of all anti-religious crimes.

Digging deeper into the statistics, comparing antisemitic and anti-Muslim hate crimes, we see that the crimes against Jews were also violent. 60 cases of simple assault (vs. 35 for Muslims), 34 for aggravated assault (vs. 12 for Muslims, ) and 507 for destruction of property (vs. 26 for Muslims.) 

Google News coverage for 2020 shows slightly more results for  "anti-Muslim hate crime" than for "anti-Jewish hate crime." Only in 2021 did the media seem to finally notice anti-Jewish crimes as the high-profile assaults of Jews during the Gaza war - which is truly maddening, because in 2020 there were numerous violent antisemitic crimes against religious Jews especially in Brooklyn that the media roundly ignored. 

UPDATE: Adam Levick points out to me a recent study in INSS about how the media disregarded Black antisemitism in 2020:



> The media discourse focused on antisemitism within the Black community at two main points during 2020: in January, following the violent attacks in New Jersey and New York, which were carried out by African Americans, and in May and June, following the murder of George Floyd, which resulted in demonstrations throughout the country (see Figure 7). The Israeli media in Hebrew and English and the Jewish media (see, for example, Oster, 2020b) reported extensively on vandalism of synagogues in some of these demonstrations; in contrast, the national media did not report on the antisemitic incidents related to the demonstrations at all.




COVID affected crime rates. Anti-Muslim hate crime plummeted by 44% compared to 2019. But the Jew-haters still find ways to attack Jews - antisemitic hate crime only decreased by 13%.









						Antisemitic hate crimes remained very high in COVID 2020, and the media still downplayed them (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## 22lcidw

surada said:


> People all over the world are mugged and beaten up daily regardless of religion or no religion. Do you think Jews are unique victims?


No. Jewish people are more successful as a percentage of their population then others. that means a lot of things. Pettiness, jealousy, inside attachments for a step up in life.  But there is a difference between people who have faith and people who just do good deeds. A combination works better but it is not on the edge.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Canary Mission's 2021 investigation of SJP UIC has revealed disturbing levels of anti-Semitic activity as far back as 2015 in the following three categories:


1. A campaign to attack and malign Chicago’s largest Jewish charity



2. An effort to bully “Zionists”

3. Spreading anti-Semitism, support for terror and hatred of Israel on social media



This report exposes the actions of 32 SJP UIC activists whose individual profile links can be found below.
-------

Shortly before their attack on JUF, SJP UIC began an effort to bully what they call “Zionists,” a word often used as a euphemism for Jews. While the effort did not expressly state its target as Jews on UIC’s campus, they would likely be the initial target of the local SJP chapter.

On December 4, 2020, SJP Board Member Mona Zubi tweeted a photo of a small child hiding his face as others surrounded him, pointing fingers at him. Text on the image stated: “START ZIONIST SHAMING." Zubi further commented on the graphic saying: “and normalize it.”

The image contained additional text as examples of recommended insults to hurl at “Zionists” such as: “ZIONISTS HAVE NO CULTURE,” “racist!” “COLONIZER!” “how are you sunburnt if you’re indigenous?,” “chocolate hummus looking a**,” “steal anyone’s land today?” and “GO BACK TO BROOKLYN.”
--------
Later that month, on December 11, 2020, SJP UIC posted the same photo on their Instagram account. SJP UIC added in a comment: “Here’s some memes to end your finals week .” 

Zubi doubled down three months later, tweeting a graphic on March 1, 2021, headlined: “START ZIONIST SHAMING Part 2,” with the comment “it’s my contribution to liberation!” 

The tweet contained a photo of another small child in a playground, hiding her face while a young boy bullied her and two other girls looked on. Text near the boy read: “how are you so dirty when u have access to more water than Palestinians? go shower.” Other text in the meme read: “invade any neighboring countries today?” “UNCULTURED!” and “why are you so scared of rocks?”
---------------






Since Canary Mission began investigating and documenting anti-Semitism, we have exposed numerous examples of anti-Semitic individuals and activities in chapters of Students for Justice in Palestine. However, SJP’s UIC chapter was the first to make bullying a Jewish charity a core focus.

SJP UIC’s campaign against Chicago’s Federation, JUF, was a precise attack, designed to malign and isolate a respected Jewish charity. Their effort to shame Chicago’s “Zionists” was nothing more than bullying; and with hundreds of hateful social media posts from their activists, the picture is clear that SJP UIC is a deeply anti-Semitic group whose aim is to make Chicago an unsafe space for Jews.


While SJP UIC seeks the ways of hatred and intimidation, it is incumbent upon all of us to make sure that they are never allowed to succeed.


(full article online)



Canary Mission


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The head of Austria’s Jewish community has warned that antisemitism in the country is “skyrocketing,” citing the spread of COVID-19 conspiracy theories and vaccine refusal demonstrations as the main cause.
> 
> “I have seen the raw data,” Oskar Deutsch — president of the IKG, the communal body serving Austrian Jews — told the news outlet Profil on Saturday.
> 
> Deutsch noted that in April 2021, more than 100 antisemitic incidents targeting Jews in Austria were recorded, double the monthly average of the previous year. The same trend continued in May, he added, a month that saw renewed hostilities between Israel and the Hamas terrorist organization in Gaza and a related upswing in antisemitic outrages in the US and elsewhere in Europe.
> 
> Approximately 15,000 Jews live in Austria currently. The community was decimated during the Holocaust, when over 65,000 Austrian Jews were deported by the Nazis.
> 
> “The number of antisemitic incidents has skyrocketed in the first half of 2021,” Deutsch said. “The coronavirus pandemic has fueled conspiracy theories and antisemitism.”
> 
> Deutsch also criticized the police for not taking a tougher stance towards antisemitic protestors, even when slogans from the country’s Nazi past have been revived at demonstrations.
> 
> “The limit is reached when there are shouts of ‘Sieg Heil,'” Deutsch stated. “In this case, it is the job of the police to take punitive action. This is not a trivial offense.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories Behind ‘Skyrocketing’ Antisemitism in Austria, Says Jewish Community Head
> 
> 
> Waving Austrian national flags, COVID-19 demonstrators are seen in Vienna in March 2021. Photo: Reuters/Lisi Niesner. The head of Austria’s …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com





Sixties Fan said:


> The head of Austria’s Jewish community has warned that antisemitism in the country is “skyrocketing,” citing the spread of COVID-19 conspiracy theories and vaccine refusal demonstrations as the main cause.
> 
> “I have seen the raw data,” Oskar Deutsch — president of the IKG, the communal body serving Austrian Jews — told the news outlet Profil on Saturday.
> 
> Deutsch noted that in April 2021, more than 100 antisemitic incidents targeting Jews in Austria were recorded, double the monthly average of the previous year. The same trend continued in May, he added, a month that saw renewed hostilities between Israel and the Hamas terrorist organization in Gaza and a related upswing in antisemitic outrages in the US and elsewhere in Europe.
> 
> Approximately 15,000 Jews live in Austria currently. The community was decimated during the Holocaust, when over 65,000 Austrian Jews were deported by the Nazis.
> 
> “The number of antisemitic incidents has skyrocketed in the first half of 2021,” Deutsch said. “The coronavirus pandemic has fueled conspiracy theories and antisemitism.”
> 
> Deutsch also criticized the police for not taking a tougher stance towards antisemitic protestors, even when slogans from the country’s Nazi past have been revived at demonstrations.
> 
> “The limit is reached when there are shouts of ‘Sieg Heil,'” Deutsch stated. “In this case, it is the job of the police to take punitive action. This is not a trivial offense.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories Behind ‘Skyrocketing’ Antisemitism in Austria, Says Jewish Community Head
> 
> 
> Waving Austrian national flags, COVID-19 demonstrators are seen in Vienna in March 2021. Photo: Reuters/Lisi Niesner. The head of Austria’s …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com





Sixties Fan said:


> The head of Austria’s Jewish community has warned that antisemitism in the country is “skyrocketing,” citing the spread of COVID-19 conspiracy theories and vaccine refusal demonstrations as the main cause.
> 
> “I have seen the raw data,” Oskar Deutsch — president of the IKG, the communal body serving Austrian Jews — told the news outlet Profil on Saturday.
> 
> Deutsch noted that in April 2021, more than 100 antisemitic incidents targeting Jews in Austria were recorded, double the monthly average of the previous year. The same trend continued in May, he added, a month that saw renewed hostilities between Israel and the Hamas terrorist organization in Gaza and a related upswing in antisemitic outrages in the US and elsewhere in Europe.
> 
> Approximately 15,000 Jews live in Austria currently. The community was decimated during the Holocaust, when over 65,000 Austrian Jews were deported by the Nazis.
> 
> “The number of antisemitic incidents has skyrocketed in the first half of 2021,” Deutsch said. “The coronavirus pandemic has fueled conspiracy theories and antisemitism.”
> 
> Deutsch also criticized the police for not taking a tougher stance towards antisemitic protestors, even when slogans from the country’s Nazi past have been revived at demonstrations.
> 
> “The limit is reached when there are shouts of ‘Sieg Heil,'” Deutsch stated. “In this case, it is the job of the police to take punitive action. This is not a trivial offense.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories Behind ‘Skyrocketing’ Antisemitism in Austria, Says Jewish Community Head
> 
> 
> Waving Austrian national flags, COVID-19 demonstrators are seen in Vienna in March 2021. Photo: Reuters/Lisi Niesner. The head of Austria’s …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



Hate crimes soared in the US in 2020. The data is in.. Most were against blacks and Asians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Hate crimes soared in the US in 2020. The data is in.. Most were against blacks and Asians.


Thank you again for minimizing attacks on Jews the past 5 years.

Actually, it is not happening at all, it is all a figment of the Jew's imagination that campuses have stopped being a place of learning, and the main learning going on is about how Jews are horrible, criminal, etc and deserve being beaten, spat on, scared to death, etc, etc to the point where they are not welcome to return to those Universities .  

How many Asians, Blacks or Muslims are being beaten at schools, having their culture delegitimized, being made to feel like criminals for something one people accuses another of doing?

How many Asians, Blacks or Muslims are having the history of the country their people came from being revised to the taste of those who want to see those countries cease to exist.

Each and every generalization you make on all the threads is as worthless as the next one, because each one is meant to delegitimize what is actually happening and why.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Thank you again for minimizing attacks on Jews the past 5 years.
> 
> Actually, it is not happening at all, it is all a figment of the Jew's imagination that campuses have stopped being a place of learning, and the main learning going on is about how Jews are horrible, criminal, etc and deserve being beaten, spat on, scared to death, etc, etc to the point where they are not welcome to return to those Universities .
> 
> How many Asians, Blacks or Muslims are being beaten at schools, having their culture delegitimized, being made to feel like criminals for something one people accuses another of doing?
> 
> How many Asians, Blacks or Muslims are having the history of the country their people came from being revised to the taste of those who want to see those countries cease to exist.
> 
> Each and every generalization you make on all the threads is as worthless as the next one, because each one is meant to delegitimize what is actually happening and why.



Lots of people competing for victim status these days including far right Christians.

Jews  were given a country in 1948.. and continue to take more in Lebanon, Syria and the West Bank.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Lots of people competing for victim status these days including far right Christians.
> 
> Jews  were given a country in 1948.. and continue to take more in Lebanon, Syria and the West Bank.


The garbage you just wrote above is not even close to a logical response based on facts.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Australian Jewish man who was brutally assaulted by a man yelling “Heil Hitler” as he walked with his 11-year-old son to a Bar Mitzvah at a synagogue in the city of Brisbane last Saturday has spoken out about his experience.

The 48-year-old victim, identified only as “Paul,” was approached by a man who noticed him wearing a kippah and began shouting “Heil Hitler” and making Nazi salutes.

As the man walked away, Paul followed behind him, tracking him with his cell phone video and asking him why he had uttered the Nazi slogan.

The man turned suddenly and began punching Paul, bruising him on his left cheek. As the assailant fled the scene, Paul shouted that he was calling the police


“At first, I didn’t realize what he was shouting, but when I looked into his eyes they were filled with hate towards me,” Paul told the Australian Jewish news outlet j-wire on Wednesday.

“I could feel his hatred directed at me right down into my bones. He punched me in the face and then just walked away,” he continued.

In a separate interview with Queensland broadcaster 9News, Paul’s 11-year-old son spoke  about the assault on his father.

“It’s sad to see how this stuff happens in this modern society,” Paul’s son, who was not identified, said.

Asked by the interviewer why he chased after the offender, Paul responded that it was “important to stand up for what you believe in. The importance of standing up to hate against yourself and at other people.”
-------
“When Jews in Queensland are being targeted, abused and punched then something must be done as a matter of urgency,” Steinberg added. “The existing laws are clearly not strong enough to deter racist behavior — the likes of which we are hearing about on a weekly basis in Queensland.”

(full article online)









						‘You Have to Stand Up to Hate,’ Says Australian Jewish Man Who Stood Up to Antisemitic Assailant on Walk to Synagogue
					

An unidentified man in Brisbane, Australia who shouted ‘Heil Hitler’ and punched a Jewish man in the street is seen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 28-year-old man was arrested on Thursday, 2 September on suspicion of five racially aggravated assaults. He remains in custody at an east London police station.

On Wednesday, 18 August at 18:41hrs a 30-year-old man was struck on the head with a bottle on Cazenove Road, N16, sustaining no injuries.

At 19:10hrs, a 14-year-old boy was walking on Holmdale Terrace, N15, when he was approached and assaulted without warning, sustaining no lasting injuries.

At approximately 20:30hrs on Stamford Hill, at the junction with Colberg Road, a 64-year-old man was struck in the face. He suffered facial injuries and fell to the ground, breaking a bone in his foot. He was taken to hospital for treatment and was later discharged.









						Man arrested following assaults in Hackney
					

A 28-year-old man remains in custody after being arrested for five offences of racially aggravated assault.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/09/06/israeli-tourist-victim-of-antisemitic-assault-in-italy/


----------



## Plow Boy

For what it’s worth I am a Christian and I am staunchly pro Israel.
And I will come to the aid of one if I witness an attack on them.
I am old so I will just use a knife on any attackers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A survey by the group Alums for Campus Fairness (ACF) found that 95% of Jewish students recognize antisemitism as a problem on their campus, and three quarters of those respondents recognize it as a “very serious problem.”

It found that 46% of students personally heard offensive or threatening antisemitic comments
made in person by another student.

17% of Jewish students were physically threatened for being Jewish, and 27% more knew someone it happened to.

But what troubled me the most was that 27% of  students said a faculty member or employee of their school made offensive or threatening antisemitic comments in person - and another 30% said they knew someone else who was the victim of those antisemitic comments.

Specific examples given are horrifying:
( See online)
------------------------

The survey found 79% of respondents had personally experienced an instance of antisemitism on campus in total, with the report saying Jewish students attending a state school as opposed to a more expensive private school are more likely to have been physically threatened themselves.

The survey did not mention Israel, but many students answering the open-ended part of the survey mentioned antisemitism masked as anti-Zionism along with the more traditional neo-Nazi type harassment.

(full article online)









						New survey shows that Jews are harassed by antisemitic professors on campus
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than 100 headstones were smashed at a Jewish cemetery in Argentina that had seen similar damage in 2009.

The vandalism at the Tablada Cemetery in the Buenos Aires area was discovered on Sunday, the Jewish news site Visavis reported.

The headstones were between the cemetery’s older section and the new one, which also contains the remains of dozens of victims from the 1994 terrorist bombing at the AMIA Jewish community center in Buenos Aires.

In 2009, unidentified individuals defaced more than 60 headstones, including victims of the 1994 bombing. That vandalism also happened shortly before Rosh Hashanah, the Jewish New Year, which this year began on Monday evening. AMIA called that vandalism antisemitic.









						More than 100 headstones smashed at Jewish cemetery in Argentina
					

Graves vandalized in section containing remains of dozens of victims from 1994 terrorist bombing at AMIA Jewish community center in Buenos Aires




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Quasar44

Jews seem only safe in Israel and SE Florida


----------



## Quasar44

Long live Israel


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

What the OP doesn’t realize is that we are our own worst enemies.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Outrageous website that compares Israeli policies to the Holocaust attacks CAA
					

An outrageous website that compares Israeli policies to the Holocaust has now chosen to attack Campaign Against Antisemitism. Shoah.org.uk, a website that launched in 2011 and joined Twitter earlier this year, says that its “aim is to give a voice to the millions of ordinary people around the...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Sometimes, Jew haters get what they deserve )


----------



## Bernhard

It's a damn shame how anti-Semitism is on the rise.

A new trend that kind of appales me, is the tendency of certain post-colonial social justice types to belittle the Holocaust by placing it in a line with other crimes due to Western colonialism.

Not saying that crimes due to colonialism were not bad, but it's an entirely different, uniquely grotesque phenomenon when more or less an entire people suddenly turns against their *neighbors* and murders 6 million of them in a huge industrial complex that was created solely for this purpose. This just was a unique crime.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bernhard said:


> It's a damn shame how anti-Semitism is on the rise.
> 
> A new trend that kind of appales me, is the tendency of certain post-colonial social justice types to belittle the Holocaust by placing it in a line with other crimes due to Western colonialism.
> 
> Not saying that crimes due to colonialism were not bad, but it's an entirely different, uniquely grotesque phenomenon when more or less an entire people suddenly turns against their *neighbors* and murders 6 million of them in a huge industrial complex that was created solely for this purpose. This just was a unique crime.


We cause our own problems. Being a Jew I can legitimately say that many of my fellow Jews are clueless. But such is their right.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The message here is simple:

You can teach that Zionists (Jews) are a powerful, hidden cabal, pulling the strings of world governments. And even add that Jewish students act as pawns of that shady cabal.

but –

Cannot teach that strands of Islam – which clearly have a problem with free speech – actually have a problem with free speech.
-------

I’m often called an ‘Islamophobe’ as are most vocal Zionists. I don’t actually know anyone who hasn’t been. ‘Islamophobic’ in these cases becomes a false label that antisemites use to silence Jews.

To the outsider these arguments become a meaningless ‘he said – she said’ brawl. One side is ‘antisemitic’ – the other ‘Islamophobic.’ Which is why this deliberate strategy works so well. It mirrors the argument – as most radical positions do – and projects it onto others. And when accepted – truth is lost completely. It is the same strategy that labels Israel as racist, apartheid, ethnically cleansing state – when in fact Israel is the only nation in the entire MENA region that doesn’t deserve any of these labels. Projection.

So as militant Islamists are out there shaping our academic spaces – and turning them into areas that hate Israel, won’t criticise radical Islam and are unsafe spaces for Jews – it is the tiny Jewish population that is accused of having all the power.
------------
For those that seek further evidence – as if everything that is taking place is not enough – look at the support from Islamists that David Miller has received. A letter has just been published on a website called ‘Support David Miller’. The letter claims it is from ‘Muslim supporters’. Much of the letter is about his strong stance against ‘Islamophobia’ but of course it also labels Zionism a ‘dangerous, racist political ideology‘.

The key signatures of many well-known Islamists should read as a warning sign of just what type of ideology stands behind those like Miller.

The first name on the list is Salma Yaqoob (see report from Muslims against Antisemitism) – who shared an article on ‘Rothschild Bankers’. Then there is a run of names from Islamist organistations such as CAGE, MEND and INTERPAL.

Predictably the Islamic Human Rights Commission – which leads the regular pro-Hezbollah Al-Quds march in London – is also there. As is the head of Friends of Al Aqsa – another extremist Islamist group. So too InMinds – which for years had a Holocaust denier as a spokesperson.

Shakeel Begg signed too. Begg lost a libel suit when the BBC described him as an ‘extremist’. Ms Aysha Khanom, another name in the list, was once fired for using racist language in tweets.

Given the toxic levels of the more well-known names, it was considered a pointless exercise to run through all the 700 names to find further evidence of extremism. Nevertheless, I had a look at a handful – and in each that I looked at – the same story appears. These three examples show one signee – Waltham Forest Mosque’s ‘Said Totti Looch‘ – displaying three key attributes.

1. A post stating Israel has no right to exist.

2. A post referring to a film production company as a ‘Jewish film studio’.

3. An attack on a Mosque’s integration into wider British society by referring to it as a ‘House Mosque’.



(full article online)









						The University of Bristol submits to the Islamists world vision
					

On the one side the Islamists silence all criticism of Islam. On the other they support attacks on Jews. And the university submits to both.




					david-collier.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The message here is simple:
> 
> You can teach that Zionists (Jews) are a powerful, hidden cabal, pulling the strings of world governments. And even add that Jewish students act as pawns of that shady cabal.
> 
> but –
> 
> Cannot teach that strands of Islam – which clearly have a problem with free speech – actually have a problem with free speech.
> -------
> 
> I’m often called an ‘Islamophobe’ as are most vocal Zionists. I don’t actually know anyone who hasn’t been. ‘Islamophobic’ in these cases becomes a false label that antisemites use to silence Jews.
> 
> To the outsider these arguments become a meaningless ‘he said – she said’ brawl. One side is ‘antisemitic’ – the other ‘Islamophobic.’ Which is why this deliberate strategy works so well. It mirrors the argument – as most radical positions do – and projects it onto others. And when accepted – truth is lost completely. It is the same strategy that labels Israel as racist, apartheid, ethnically cleansing state – when in fact Israel is the only nation in the entire MENA region that doesn’t deserve any of these labels. Projection.
> 
> So as militant Islamists are out there shaping our academic spaces – and turning them into areas that hate Israel, won’t criticise radical Islam and are unsafe spaces for Jews – it is the tiny Jewish population that is accused of having all the power.
> ------------
> For those that seek further evidence – as if everything that is taking place is not enough – look at the support from Islamists that David Miller has received. A letter has just been published on a website called ‘Support David Miller’. The letter claims it is from ‘Muslim supporters’. Much of the letter is about his strong stance against ‘Islamophobia’ but of course it also labels Zionism a ‘dangerous, racist political ideology‘.
> 
> The key signatures of many well-known Islamists should read as a warning sign of just what type of ideology stands behind those like Miller.
> 
> The first name on the list is Salma Yaqoob (see report from Muslims against Antisemitism) – who shared an article on ‘Rothschild Bankers’. Then there is a run of names from Islamist organistations such as CAGE, MEND and INTERPAL.
> 
> Predictably the Islamic Human Rights Commission – which leads the regular pro-Hezbollah Al-Quds march in London – is also there. As is the head of Friends of Al Aqsa – another extremist Islamist group. So too InMinds – which for years had a Holocaust denier as a spokesperson.
> 
> Shakeel Begg signed too. Begg lost a libel suit when the BBC described him as an ‘extremist’. Ms Aysha Khanom, another name in the list, was once fired for using racist language in tweets.
> 
> Given the toxic levels of the more well-known names, it was considered a pointless exercise to run through all the 700 names to find further evidence of extremism. Nevertheless, I had a look at a handful – and in each that I looked at – the same story appears. These three examples show one signee – Waltham Forest Mosque’s ‘Said Totti Looch‘ – displaying three key attributes.
> 
> 1. A post stating Israel has no right to exist.
> 
> 2. A post referring to a film production company as a ‘Jewish film studio’.
> 
> 3. An attack on a Mosque’s integration into wider British society by referring to it as a ‘House Mosque’.
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The University of Bristol submits to the Islamists world vision
> 
> 
> On the one side the Islamists silence all criticism of Islam. On the other they support attacks on Jews. And the university submits to both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david-collier.com



Who is teaching that the Jews are a powerful hidden cabal? I have never heard that except from a few raving nutters and Jews like yourself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Who is teaching that the Jews are a powerful hidden cabal? I have never heard that except from a few raving nutters and Jews like yourself.


Which continues to show why you need to get out more from this limited tunnel you seem to live in.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in the city of St. Paul, Minnesota, are beefing up patrols at Jewish sites in the city after a number of antisemitic incidents, specifically the vandalization of a local Jewish cemetery, local CBS affiliate WCCO reported.

Vandals had targeted the Chesed Shel Emes Cemetery, with its caretaker telling police Thursday that he found 30 tombstones knocked over, according to the Star Tribune.

Another incident in nearby St. Louis Park saw a local Beth El Synagogue close its preschool and cancel in-person Shabbat evening prayer services after a possible threat was received by the Anti-Defamation League, according to the _Star Tribune_.

(full article online)









						St. Paul police to watch Jewish sites after antisemitic incidents
					

The vandalizing of a Jewish cemetery in St. Paul and threats against a synagogue in St. Louis Park both occurred amid the High Holy Days.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Who is teaching that the Jews are a powerful hidden cabal? I have never heard that except from a few raving nutters and Jews like yourself.


try going to a mosque on Friday morning


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> try going to a mosque on Friday morning



You sure talk about it a lot. Is there some reason for that?


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You sure talk about it a lot. Is there some reason for that?


I answered your question----you wondered about claims 
of   "Jewish cabals"    aka "zionist cabals"    Of course the availability of 
a mosque for you depends on your location.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( This is no different than what Jews experienced under Muslim rule for 1700 years.  Some Muslims are not willing to change the idea they have that Jews are there to be humiliated by them )

Last Friday afternoon, shortly before sundown, 10-year-old Uriel, who lives in the Armon Hanatziv neighborhood of Jerusalem, was assaulted by an Arab youth who gave him a ringing slap in the face.

Uriel’s family has lived in Armon Hanatziv for years, without any particular quarrel with any of the Arabs living in nearby Jabal Mukaber.

“On Friday afternoon at around half-past-five, my son left the house to go to the synagogue right after my husband and older son left,” Uriel’s mother related to _Arutz_ _Sheva_. “Just a few minutes away from our home, outside the Clalit health clinic, three Arab youths eyed him, and my son, who isn’t usually intimidated, said, ‘What?’ meaning to say, ‘What do you want?’

“Their response was to give him a slap,” she said.

“When my ten-year-old son found himself up against three Arab youths, all bigger than him, he immediately turned back home,” she continued. “He ran all the way home, with the Arabs’ mocking laughter following him. I did my best to calm him down when he arrived, very agitated, and told me what had happened.

(full article online)









						Jewish boy assaulted by Arabs in Jerusalem neighborhood of Armon Hanetziv
					

10-year-old boy slapped by Arab youth just minutes a\way from his home in Armon Hanatziv.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You sure talk about it a lot. Is there some reason for that?


   you want a "reason" ?     In my youth I was a quiet agreeable person---
as a child I got invited to all sorts of churches and as an adult to mosques.   Since the muslims who worked in the hospital in which 
I did a little part time college time clerical job were SOUTH EAST 
ASIANS-----the Khutbah Jumaat feces flings happened in ENGLISH.  
They were recapitulations of the islamo nazi shit I read in little 
sleazy pamphlets as a child  which also matched lots of the garbage 
those young medical school graduates from India, Pakistan, etc 
seemed to imagine made sense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

El Paso police announced last week that they had arrested Joseph Angel Alvarez, 38, in connection with the shooting. The killer apparently stated that he was motivated by antisemitism and a bizarre conspiracy theory involving Satanism and far-right ideology.

Court documents, the El Paso Times reported, show that Alvarez said he was “executing and exterminating the pro-choice Jewish Satan worshippers” he believed were located at the Kaufmanns’ and three other houses in the area of Memorial Park.

A police officer stated in an affidavit that “The defendant’s belief was ‘to end the Satanic activity’ near the crime scene (Memorial Park) and acted out his manifesto by killing and shooting the Kaufmanns and by mentally fabricating the connection he believed the four corner houses on Raynor and Copper to have been involved in ‘satanic activity,’ because of their relative geographic location to the park.”

(full article online)









						Suspect in Murder of El Paso Lawyer Reveals Antisemitic Motive: ‘Jewish Satan Worshippers’
					

Joseph Angel Alvarez, 38, the suspect in a November 2020 shooting of an El Paso lawyer and her husband. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In response to the attacks, Zara Mohammed, Secretary General of the Muslim Council of Britain (MCB), posted a tweet that declared, “This is shocking and completely unacceptable, I hope the perpetrators will be brought to justice and the victims swift healing. We cannot tolerate any such hatred in our society.”

Mohammed’s statement, which was not posted on the organization’s website, was a good thing —  but it would be nice if the MCB was more explicit in its condemnation of the antisemitic nature of the August 18 attacks. The MCB has regularly expressed solidarity with Jews in the aftermath of numerous anti-Jewish attacks, but hasn’t been so vocal in its condemnation of antisemitism in the Muslim community it represents.

This is a problem. The Anti-Defamation League reported that extremely antisemitic beliefs were held by 54 percent of UK Muslims surveyed in 2019, as compared to 22 percent of the Christians and 24 percent of the entire population in the United Kingdom.

As much as people don’t want to address it with the force necessary to fix the problem, hostility toward Jews has been a central element of the Islamic tradition for centuries, just as it has been for Christianity.

No, not every Muslim hates Jews, nor does every Christian hate Jews.

But anti-Jewish polemics are present in both the Koran and the Bible, and some adherents of both faiths invoke these polemics to justify acts of hatred and violence toward Jews. In doing so, they undermine the ability of people from different backgrounds to live in close quarters in peace and safety. Invoking their scripture, Christian and Muslim antisemites have targeted Jews for destruction, and declared that God is on their side in this mission.

In the Christian Bible, Saint Paul declares in his first letter to the Thessalonians that God is angry at the Jews for having killed Jesus, and that the Jews are hostile to the rest of humanity. Professional antisemite E. Michael Jones regularly invokes this passage to justify his contempt for Jews in the modern world. Such anti-Judaism paved the way for the Holocaust.

Similarly, the Koran says a number of particularly nasty things about Jews, declaring them guilty of murdering prophets, with Sura 4:157 declaring that Jews falsely boasted of having killed Jesus. Sura 4:46 declares that God has cursed Jews for their unbelief.

These and many other polemics are regularly promoted by Islamists and jihadists to justify their hostility toward Jews, with baleful results in the Middle East and in the rest of the world.  

In his book, “The Legacy of Islamic Antisemitism: From Sacred Texts to Solemn History” (2020), researcher Andrew Bostom reveals that in 2011, Gunther Jikelireported the results of his interviews with 117 young Muslim men in Berlin, Paris, and London — and found that “the majority [of them] voice some or strong antisemitic feelings. They openly express their negative viewpoints toward Jews. This is often done with aggression and sometimes includes intentions to carry out antisemitic attacks.”

Jikeli also reports that his interviewees looked “for justification of antisemitic views within what they perceive as Islam or part of their religious or ethnic identity and they often find confirmation in Islamic sources and social circles, which serve as strong, authoritative references.”

In his assessment of Jikeli’s findings, Bostom takes the scholar to task for his “excruciating reluctance to come to terms with his own findings, harping on supposed ‘perceptions of Islam’ by the interviewees, as opposed to voluminous Jew-hatred within Islam’s canon.” “Nevertheless,” Bostom reports, “Jikeli provided these critical, if understated observations, which, despite his obvious reticence, affirm the centrality of Islam in shaping the Antisemitic views of young Muslim adults in Western Europe.”

Fortunately, numerous Muslim scholars have addressed the problem of antisemitism on the part of their fellow Muslims. For example, Maajid Nawaz, a former Islamist himself, has regularly condemned antisemitism expressed by jihadists. So has Tarek Fatah and many other Muslim scholars. But just like their counterparts in Christianity dealing with the issue of antisemitism, they have a lot of work to do.

(full article online)









						Pointing Out the Roots of Muslim Antisemitism Does Not Make You a Bigot
					

Self-styled “British Muslim comedian” Nazim Ali addresses the 2017 Al Quds Day rally in London. Photo: CAA. August 18, 2021, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ringleader, who is reported to be a minor, allegedly called the victim a “dirty Jew.” After the victim remonstrated against the insult, he was punched and kicked by the gang. Police officers who had been attending to a separate incident nearby arrived at the scene and arrested the ringleader.

The victim, who was slightly injured during the attack, subsequently filed a complaint.

In a statement released on Friday, the National Office for Vigilance Against Antisemitism (BNVCA) — a French group that assists the victims of antisemitic violence — confirmed that it was joining the victim as a civil party to his complaint.

“The BNVCA denounces and strongly condemns the antisemitic aggression committed in Lyon on Wednesday evening, September 9, at around 8 pm against a man of Jewish faith identified because he was wearing a kippa on his head,” the group said.

The BNVCA urged that the ringleader be served a “severe exemplary and dissuasive sentence” for the assault, irrespective of his legal status as a minor, along with “community service at a Holocaust memorial site.”

(full article online)









						French Cops Arrest Ringleader of Violent Assault on Jewish Man in Lyon
					

A French police car. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. Police in the French city of Lyon have arrested the ringleader of an …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Toronto resident dubbed “Swastika Man” after being photographed with the Nazi symbol drawn on his chest is in the custody of local police, charged with a third antisemitic assault in the space of two months.

Michael Park, 32, of no fixed address, appeared in court on Monday over an incident involving a woman who was waiting on a Toronto subway platform on Saturday afternoon.

Park’s victim, Sarah Gillis, told Canadian news outlet Global News that he approached her while she sat waiting for a train, asking her twice whether she was a Jew. When Gillis didn’t respond, Park gave a Nazi salute and asked her if she knew what the gesture meant.

“So I said to him, ‘Have a nice day,'” Gillis recalled. “That’s when he said, ‘You are a Jew,’ and he came towards me.”


Park abruptly grabbed Gillis, who is not Jewish, forcing her into a headlock before another man intervened, pulling him off. According to Gillis, Park then fled the scene by jumping on a subway train. Police arrested him on Sunday.

The attack was at least the third antisemitic outrage carried out by Park since July.

(full article online )









						Toronto Police Arrest ‘Swastika Man’ for Third Antisemitic Attack in Two Months
					

Toronto resident Michael Park is seen with a swastika drawn on his chest on July 6, when he carried out …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We cause our own problems. Being a Jew I can legitimately say that many of my fellow Jews are clueless. But such is their right.


*Anti-Semitism Is Sponsored by the Ruling Class to Recruit Cowards Who Won't Stand Up to Their Bosses.  Anti-Semitism Always Leaves a Yellow Stain.*

It is not typical that Jews support Aframs because the Klan was against both ethnicities.  The Klan was also against Catholics and union members, yet those two groups feel no sympathy for Aframs as fellow victims.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Anti-Semitism Is Sponsored by the Ruling Class to Recruit Cowards Who Won't Stand Up to Their Bosses.  Anti-Semitism Always Leaves a Yellow Stain.*
> 
> It is not typical that Jews support Aframs because the Klan was against both ethnicities.  The Klan was also against Catholics and union members, yet those two groups feel no sympathy for Aframs as fellow victims.


Was that English?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an email, Bazian later claimed he had not been “careful enough” in reading the image text. He deleted the posts and added: “The image in the tweet and the framing relative to Judaism and conversion was wrong and offensive and not something that reflects my position, be it in the past or the present.”

Just months later, Bazian, who is also president of the Students for Justice in Palestine, an NGO that has accused Israel of “genocide” and whose rhetoric has included complaints of “Judaization,” retweeted several comments that used the hashtag #PalestinianHolocaust and compared the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip to a “concentration camp.”

Despite Bazian’s virulent antisemitism, his position at Berkeley does not appear to be in jeopardy.

How Jews are ‘Collectively Responsible’ for Israel​Unfortunately, Bazian’s tenure appears to be the tip of the iceberg with regard to the scourge of antisemitism on Berkeley’s campus, with documented incidents going back decades. However, recent years have seen the elite college thrust into the national media spotlight following several particularly unpleasant incidents.

One occurred last year when respected historian and Holocaust scholar Deborah Lipstadt was giving a talk at the college about antisemitism.

Lipstadt’s lecture was abruptly interrupted when a handful of students brandishing signs criticizing Israel marched on stage and stood facing the audience. It is relevant to note that Lipstadt was born in New York and her address was, as she pointed out, “not about Israel.”

---------
Resigning his post when the resolution failed in a 4-1 vote, Milton warned the decision had “alienated the vast majority of Jewish students” and left the student association without any “legitimacy or moral authority.” Another student remarked the outcome was evidence of the casual “trivialization of Jewish death on this campus.” 

Following the vote, which was preceded by a fiery meeting that was reportedly characterized by raised voices and threats, Berkeley’s Chancellor Carol Christ was clearly compelled to respond.

In a jarring statement, she contended that students “who support the Palestinian cause have a right to celebrate those they see as fighters for that cause, and their rights to express that support are fully protected by our country’s constitution.” Christ continued: “Jewish students have a right to feel dismay and concern after seeing a poster they perceive as honoring those who killed, or attempted to kill, unarmed Jewish civilians.”

---------

Jewish students have previously complained of Nazi symbols and “anti-Semitic slogans written on bathrooms” and on “random places on campus,” which are painted over and then “dismissed.”

Sadly, these are just a handful of alarming incidents of antisemitic and vicious anti-Israel hatred that have taken place at Berkeley over the last few years. There have been others.

However, they provide an illuminating snapshot of how what is considered one of America’s best and most prestigious colleges is increasingly becoming a place where antisemitism and anti-Israel bigotry is openly expressed and all too common.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism Masked as Anti-Israel Bias at Berkeley, America's 'Most Prestigious College' | Honest Reporting
					

This continues our series that examines rising antisemitism and anti-Israel sentiment on college campuses in the United States. Last week, the University




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

NJ Man Arrested After Doctor's Office Rampage
					

A Teaneck man has been arrested on aggravated assault, weapons possession and other charges for allegedly smashing the windows of a New Jersey pediatric office with a hammer as terrified patients and medical staff barricaded themselves inside. NBC New York’s Jen Maxfield reports.




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Brian Dennison, 24, was arrested last Saturday after he tweeted that he intended “to kill Jews with my AR-15” during the High Holidays, along with the claim that he was building a pipe bomb.

The FBI was informed of the threat, which was tweeted on Sept. 8, the second day of Rosh Hashanah, and immediately dispatched agents to Dennison’s residence.

Dennison, who lives with his parents and several other family members, refused to speak to the agents, but, according to an affidavit, his parents told the agents that “Brian had been obsessed with Jews for about three years, and that he believed Jews were responsible for all of his problems.”

“They said they had many concerning conversations with Brian regarding Jews,” the agents stated.

(full article online)









						Maine Man Facing Federal Charges After Threatening to ‘Kill Jews With My AR-15’
					

An AR-15 assault rifle. Photo: Joe Cereghino/Wikimedia A man from the town of Buxton, Maine is now facing federal charges …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four people were arrested in Germany on suspicion of planning an attack on a synagogue in the city of Hagen on Yom Kippur.

One of the detainees is a 16-year-old Syrian boy. Police have described the plot as "Islamist."

The Yom Kippur evening services were cancelled at the synagogue Wednesday night as police cordoned off the building.

Armin Laschet, Minister-President of the North Rhine-Westphalia region, stated that “it appears that prior to today on Yom Kippur, an Islamist motivated attack was averted."

(full article online)









						4 arrested in plot to attack German synagogue on Yom Kippur
					

Alleged Islamist plot to attack synagogue in Hagen on holiest day of the Jewish calendar foiled.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Westlake man was charged with assault and obstruction of justice following an incident at a pro-Palestinian rally May 14 at Crocker Park in Westlake, in which a Cleveland Heights couple who were counter-protesting said they were assaulted.

Rocky River Municipal Court mailed Alec Popivker a criminal protection order dated Aug. 31 showing Mohammed Ayman Sbeih, 20, was ordered to stay away from the Popivkers. Sbeih was arraigned Aug. 31 in Rocky River Municipal Court and released on personal recognizance.

The terms of the protective order include Sbeih not enter the residence, business, place of employment, day care center or child care provider of the victims, that he stay at least 500 feet from the victims, that he not use any form of electronic surveillance of the victims, that he not cause or encourage anyone to do any act prohibited by the order, that he not possess, use or carry any deadly weapon while the order is in effect, and that he not use or possess alcohol or illegal drugs.

Popivker told the CJN Sept. 9 he has since reached out to members of the Islamic Center of Cleveland in Westlake and proposed having a public debate in Cleveland about Israel and Palestinian issues, which has not come to fruition.

“To me, it was a typical lynching,” Popivker said. “We got attacked before we even got there.”

Popivker and his wife, Sarah Nurit Gammone Popivker, were at the rally, which took place as Israel and Gaza were at war.

Both were injured, Alec Popivker told the CJN at the time, with his wife bleeding from the temple having been hit with a flagpole. The protesters burned his yarmulke and his elbow was bruised after he was knocked down, he said. Popivker said he never recovered his cellphone, wallet or a hat that said “I love Israel.”

(full article online)









						Cleveland Area Man Charged with Assaulting Jewish Couple at a Pro-Palestinian Rally — StopAntisemitism
					

A Westlake man was charged with assault and obstruction of justice following an incident at a pro-Palestinian rally May 14 at Crocker Park in Westlake, in which a Cleveland Heights couple who were counter-protesting   said they were assaulted  .  Rocky River Municipal Court mailed Alec Popi




					www.stopantisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than one in five Jewish adults who play online multiplayer games faced antisemitism while playing, according to a new survey from the Anti-Defamation League.

The survey, published on Wednesday, found that harassment and bigotry are common across the 97 million Americans who play multiplayer games. Among adult gamers surveyed, 83 percent said that they have been harassed while playing. 60% of gamers aged 13-17 who were surveyed said the same.

Among adults, nearly half of women said they were harassed, as did 42% of Black gamers and more than one-in-three Asian and LGBTQ+ gamers. A quarter of Muslim gamers also said they were harassed. More than seven-in-10 adults reported what the ADL calls “severe abuse, including physical threats, stalking, and sustained harassment.”

(full article online)









						Over 1 in 5 adult Jewish US gamers face online antisemitism, ADL survey finds
					

Harassment and bigotry is common among Americans who play multiplayer games in general; only 7% of Jewish teens say they were harassed over their identity




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A hate-spewing anti-Semitic attacker spat on a man on a Brooklyn sidewalk, cops said Wednesday.
The 46-year-old victim, who wore a yarmulke on his head, was walking along Utica Ave. at Park Place in Crown Heights just after 5:30 p.m. Sept. 9 when the suspect approached him, cops said.

The man spat on the victim’s chest, then said, “F---ing Jew, I’m going to kill you,” cops said. He tried to punch the victim, but the blow didn’t connect.

(full article online)









						Anti-Semitic bigot spits on man in Brooklyn, yells slur: cops
					

The 46-year-old victim, who wore a yarmulke on his head, was walking along Utica Ave. at Park Place in Crown Heights just after 5:30 p.m. Sept. 9 when the suspect approached him, cops said.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Fate has preordained a final result for all people.


----------



## irosie91

22lcidw said:


> Fate has preordained a final result for all people.


   the "fates"  and the  "harpies"    constitute an outdated 
   idea


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four men in Britain have been charged for allegedly shouting antisemitic abuse and threats during a pro-Palestinian protest in north London earlier this year, police said on Monday.

London’s Metropolitan Police said that the four, all from Blackburn, in northwest England, were charged with “using threatening, abusive or insulting words, or behavior, with intent, likely to stir up racial hatred.”

The men were arrested after a video circulated on social media in May which appeared to show anti-Semitic abuse being shouted from a car traveling in a convoy decorated with Palestinian flags.

In the video, cars with Palestinian flags are seen driving through areas of the British capital with many Jewish residents, while protesters honk their horns and scream “F*** their mothers, rape their daughters.”

The Community Security Trust, a Jewish watchdog and security group, linked the incident to anti-Israel protests held in London by pro-Palestinian protesters amid the 11-day war between Israel and Hamas terror group in Gaza.

(full article online)









						Four UK pro-Palestinian activists charged after calling for rape of Jewish women
					

Police say suspects likely intended 'to stir up racial hatred'; drove in convoy with loudpeakers through London Jewish area during May fighting between Israel and Gaza terrorists




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 60-year-old man was injured at a vigil in support of Israel and against antisemitism in the city of Hamburg after a group of young people insulted the gathering with antisemitic and anti-Israel slogans.

According to an initial police investigation, a group of three to four people approached the vigil “Hamburg for Israel and against antisemitism,” which took place on Saturday near the central train station in Hamburg. The unidentified 18-to-25-year-old perpetrator was part of the group allegedly yelling slogans at the organizers of the gathering, including “f**k Israel, free Palestine”
--------------------
“Violence driven by hatred of Israel and Jews is a disgrace to our city. This heinous attack must be condemned in the strongest possible terms,” said Stefan Hensel, Hamburg’s commissioner on Jewish life and the fight against antisemitism. “The act shows once again that so-called Israel-related antisemitism is increasingly turning into real violence. The perpetrators must be caught as soon as possible and brought to justice.”

(full article online)









						60-Year-Old Assaulted at Vigil Against Antisemitism in Hamburg, Germany
					

Illustrative: A police vehicle is seen at the area where a Jewish man was attacked, in front of a synagogue, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> A 60-year-old man was injured at a vigil in support of Israel and against antisemitism in the city of Hamburg after a group of young people insulted the gathering with antisemitic and anti-Israel slogans.
> 
> According to an initial police investigation, a group of three to four people approached the vigil “Hamburg for Israel and against antisemitism,” which took place on Saturday near the central train station in Hamburg. The unidentified 18-to-25-year-old perpetrator was part of the group allegedly yelling slogans at the organizers of the gathering, including “f**k Israel, free Palestine”
> --------------------
> “Violence driven by hatred of Israel and Jews is a disgrace to our city. This heinous attack must be condemned in the strongest possible terms,” said Stefan Hensel, Hamburg’s commissioner on Jewish life and the fight against antisemitism. “The act shows once again that so-called Israel-related antisemitism is increasingly turning into real violence. The perpetrators must be caught as soon as possible and brought to justice.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60-Year-Old Assaulted at Vigil Against Antisemitism in Hamburg, Germany
> 
> 
> Illustrative: A police vehicle is seen at the area where a Jewish man was attacked, in front of a synagogue, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



You know the Israelis don't care about the world's opinion on Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You know the Israelis don't care about the world's opinion on Palestine.


What Palestine? There was the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel where 78% were immediately stolen by the British to give to foreigners.  No other Mandate had that fate.

There is no Palestine, as a State or country.  Just a region.   That would be the coastal region where the Phillistines lived, which was called "Palestine" for those Greek invaders.

But you do know all of that.

What Israel does not care about is the endless LIES, you and others love to throw at her and all Jews.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> What Palestine? There was the Mandate for Palestine, aka Israel where 78% were immediately stolen by the British to give to foreigners.  No other Mandate had that fate.
> 
> There is no Palestine, as a State or country.  Just a region.   That would be the coastal region where the Phillistines lived, which was called "Palestine" for those Greek invaders.
> 
> But you do know all of that.
> 
> What Israel does not care about is the endless LIES, you and others love to throw at her and all Jews.



Stolen to give to foreigners? Now I get you. There were lots of Muslims and Christians already living in the "mandate" for 2,000 years.

Israel doesn't care what the world thinks of their behavior.. just keep the foreign aid flowing.


----------



## justinacolmena

Sixties Fan said:


> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago


Well first of all, there are the abominable practices of bris circumcision, female genital mutilation and all sorts of other medical quackery, which fly in the face of the Law of Moses from any outside observation.








						Trump skips new grandson’s bris to remain on campaign trail
					

The bris of Theodore James Kushner took place in New York on Sunday.




					www.jpost.com
				



If they can't treat our little ones any better than that, they certainly don't deserve any human compassion from those of us who are of age.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Stolen to give to foreigners? Now I get you. There were lots of Muslims and Christians already living in the "mandate" for 2,000 years.
> 
> Israel doesn't care what the world thinks of their behavior.. just keep the foreign aid flowing.


You cannot discuss any of what the articles talk about, therefore you come here to attack Israel and Jews.

Your ignorance has been more than spread in too many threads and forums.

That ignorance is on you and nobody else.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You know the Israelis don't care about the world's opinion on Palestine.


   ROFLMAO @   the world's opinion


----------



## irosie91

saruda tells us that there were muslims living in the land that 
the romans called PALESTINA for 2000 years----she learned that 
in sunday school.   Reminds me of my Lutheran childhood friend 
who told me that if the JOOOS had not killed some guy named 
jesus, he would still be alive today  (sunday school)


----------



## flacaltenn

justinacolmena said:


> Well first of all, there are the abominable practices of bris circumcision, female genital mutilation and all sorts of other medical quackery, which fly in the face of the Law of Moses from any outside observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump skips new grandson’s bris to remain on campaign trail
> 
> 
> The bris of Theodore James Kushner took place in New York on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't treat our little ones any better than that, they certainly don't deserve any human compassion from those of us who are of age.



Really? Circumcision? A practice that is anything BUT rare outside of Jewry? And wherethefuck you pull "female genital multilation" from?  That's no law of God or Moses, but circumcision truely is.


----------



## justinacolmena

flacaltenn said:


> Really? Circumcision? A practice that is anything BUT rare outside of Jewry? And wherethefuck you pull "female genital multilation" from?  That's no law of God or Moses, but circumcision truely is.


Moses prescribed a circumcision of the heart. That is, anyone who performed that vile deed on an infant boy or girl was to have his heart cut still beating out of his chest. Besides that, eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth, life for life as the law of Moses goes, we'd better find some skin to rip off those doctors for every mutilation they perform on an infant.


----------



## flacaltenn

justinacolmena said:


> Moses prescribed a circumcision of the heart. That is, anyone who performed that vile deed on an infant boy or girl was to have his heart cut still beating out of his chest. Besides that, eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth, life for life as the law of Moses goes, we'd better find some skin to rip off those doctors for every mutilation they perform on an infant.



WTF?  Aint doin this here. You're just totally mis-educated on Judaism.. Back to the topic.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Xavier Pabon, 30, of Banning, and Samer Jayylusi, 36, of Anaheim, were each charged Tuesday with two felony counts of assault by means of force likely to cause great bodily injury, according to the Los Angeles County District Attorney’s Office. The charges also include a hate crime allegation.

The suspects were part of a pro-Palestinian caravan that stopped near Sushi Fumi on the city’s west side neighborhood of Beverly Grove where diners were eating at outdoor tables on May 18, police said.

Another diner told local news at the time that the assailants used anti-Semitic language while trying to determine who was Jewish. That diner, who said he wasn’t Jewish, added that he was pepper sprayed when he tried to break up the attack. The assailants came prepared.

(full article online)

https://unitedwithisrael.org/2-charged-with-hate-crime-in-vicious-attack-on-la-jews/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Savage+Attack+on+LA+Jews%3A+2+Charged%3B+‘Openly+Jewish’+Students+Try+to+Hide+Identity%3B+CNN+Blames+Israeli+‘Assault’+on+Hamas+for+Lack+of+Peace&utm_campaign=20210922_m164842672_Savage+Attack+on+LA+Jews%3A+2+Charged%3B+‘Openly+Jewish’+Students+Try+to+Hide+Identity%3B+CNN+Blames+Israeli+‘Assault’+on+Hamas+for+Lack+of+Peace&utm_term=2+Charged+with+Hate+Crime+in+Vicious+Attack+on+LA+Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

Can you imagine if Jewish students held a protest for Muslim students to be kicked out of college? You wouldn’t hear the end of it from every news channel. The world would go crazy. But Jewish students wouldn’t do that. And here, you have pro-Palestinian supporters calling for Jewish students to be ousted from John Jay College. Do you see what they said? “Zionism out of CUNY.”

(vide video online)









						"Free Palestine" Protesters call for Jewish Students to be Kicked out of CUNY
					

Anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and there's no way to deny it.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Can you imagine if Jewish students held a protest for Muslim students to be kicked out of college? You wouldn’t hear the end of it from every news channel. The world would go crazy. But Jewish students wouldn’t do that. And here, you have pro-Palestinian supporters calling for Jewish students to be ousted from John Jay College. Do you see what they said? “Zionism out of CUNY.”
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Palestine" Protesters call for Jewish Students to be Kicked out of CUNY
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and there's no way to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelunwired.com


   I have the appropriate fart-----TO HELL WITH HADJI SCUM!!!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish congregation in Los Angeles was left in shock on Wednesday night after a man reportedly attempted to ram into a crowd of people as they were attending a Sukkot holiday concert.

According to Magen Am, a non-profit that provides security to Jewish institutions, the attacker allegedly accelerated down a one-way alley into a crowd of women and children as the concert at LA’s Shaarei Tefila synagogue was coming to an end.

The crowd of about 20 to 30 managed to jump out of the path of the vehicle before the assailant stopped short in front of a metal gate, yelled “f**k the Jews” and left, the group said.

The group also said that about 20 minutes prior, the man had “canvassed” the event and issued threats, saying, “I’m a real Muslim, I’ll show you what real terrorism looks like.”

(full article online)









						Car Ramming Attack Attempted at LA Synagogue Sukkot Concert, Says Security Group
					

Congregation Shaarei Tefila in Los Angeles, California. Photo: Google Maps / screenshot A Jewish congregation in Los Angeles was left …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The selections below were chosen on their individual merits, so to speak. Some are blatantly vile, others unintentionally comical, but all illustrate the moral and intellectual bankruptcy of Middle East studies in North America. Each speaker should recoil in shame when confronted with his own words, but we aren’t so naïve as to expect it. 

Wading through the archives was rather like reading “Dante’s Inferno” or C.S. Lewis’s “The Screwtape Letters,” but with an obvious difference of authorial intent. Whereas the poet and the apologist seek to persuade their readers to pursue virtue by illustrating vice, our professors spew vice while masquerading as purveyors of virtue. 

Below we expose some of their most infamous statements – and have a little fun while we’re at it. The winners follow, with brief commentary, in chronological order:
1. “We really idolize somebody like Leila Khaled, somebody who actually stands up for herself, speaks for herself, actually goes to a plane and hijacks it.” Rabab Abdulhadi, professor in Arab and Muslim Ethnicities and Diasporas/Race and Resistance Studies at San Francisco State University. Goldengate Express, September 22, 2020. 

Who doesn’t get misty-eyed recalling the grand old days of Palestinian airline hijackings? What better way to preserve that glorious legacy than teaching students to idolize the Queen of Terror at 30,000 Feet, Leila Khaled? Back in 1970, Khaled helped hijack an El Al flight but failed to blow it up when her grenade didn’t explode. A role model for the ages.


(full article online)









						Evil, crazy, or just plain stupid? Top 10 quotes from Middle East studies professors | The College Fix
					

OPINION: 'Our professors spew vice while masquerading as purveyors of virtue.'




					www.thecollegefix.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish studies faculty at Michigan State University has condemned a string of three antisemitic incidents that occurred over a single weekend, calling for a swift investigation and education efforts.

In one incident, which took place during the weekend marking 20 years since the September 11th attacks, a 9/11 mural of an American flag captioned “Never Forget 2,977 Lives” was defaced to read “Israel Forget 2,977 Lives” — evoking the conspiracy theory falsely blaming the attacks on the Jewish state.

“This is a modern iteration of the centuries-old trope that Jews control world events,” said the school’s Michael and Elaine Serling Institute for Jewish Studies and Modern Israel in a Sept. 15 statement.

During the same weekend, someone with a profile picture of a swastika joined a biology class group chat promising to prove that “Jews are scum.” Later, someone using the same screen-name said “shut the hell up Jew boy” and “this is why you don’t trust Jews” in a group chat for an off-campus housing complex.

“These incidents make clear that antisemitism is a real problem that we need to address to realize our vision of MSU as an inclusive community for all its members,” the Institute said.

“We were already concerned about antisemitism on campus,” Serling Institute Director Yael Aronoff told The State News. “About five years ago, we heard about rising antisemitism on campuses and students started telling us more about their experiences, and that’s why, for the past five years, we’ve organized a forum for students to share their experiences on campus about antisemitism.”

“Each year on average we have about 25 students who share their experiences. Often the OIE Office [Office of Institutional Equity] says that every single one of those things should’ve been reported to OIE, most students, of course, don’t report.”

The Serling Institute said the university is determining whether the perpetrator is a student or resident of East Lansing.

“These events on campus are not isolated. In the last several years, students at MSU have shared more than 75 incidents of antisemitism ranging from ‘jokes,’ to verbal attacks, to destruction of property.” 

(full article online)









						Michigan State University Jewish Studies Dept. Decries Spate of Antisemitic Incidents on Campus
					

The defaced 9/11 Memorial on “The Rock” at Michigan State University. Photo Credit: Twitter The Jewish studies faculty at Michigan …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to RTL, examination of the suspect's phone reveals that he carried out research on synagogues in in Paris, as well as research on joining jihadist groups in Syria.

 His arrest was a collaboration between French customs and the United States where his package was intercepted and replaced (according to some reports) with a non-functional weapon, allowing authorities to arrest him after he took delivery. 

It seems likely that the arrest foiled a major attack against French Jews.

(full article online)









						Would-be jihadist in France who tried to purchase Kalashnikov had researched Paris synagogues
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Viktor

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Heal your heart. Hate serves no one.


HYPOCRITE


----------



## Man of Ethics

Fortunately in USA anti-Semitism has been dormant.  Danger should never be discounted.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a separate report, the Fare network — a Europe-wide group combating racism in soccer — said that “eyewitnesses were shocked by the levels of anti-Semitism” at the match. The group tweeted a photo of a man draped in Union Berlin’s red colors proffering a Nazi salute towards the Maccabi fans.

Another eyewitness told Germany’s Bild news outlet that the anti-Semitic chanting escalated after Andreas Voglsammer opened the scoring for the home side in the 33rd minute.

“Someone tried to set an Israeli flag on fire and there were chants of ‘f***ing Jews,’” the witness said, while emphasizing that “a handful of people were pestering us” and that a number of Union fans had protested, interposing themselves between the Israeli visitors and their would-be assailants.

The same witness added that plainclothes police officers had made themselves known as the anti-Semitic incidents unfolded, though they refrained from making any immediate arrests.

When Kevin Behrens scored Union Berlin’s second goal early in the second half, the anti-Semitic chanting became more “aggressive,” another witness told German broadcaster DW, while Taiwo Awoniyi’s addition of a third goal in the 76th minute resulted in objects being hurled at the Maccabi Haifa goal.

(full article online)









						Israeli Soccer Fans Showered With Anti-Semitic Abuse in Berlin | United with Israel
					

Israeli soccer fans showered with anti-Semitic abuse as Maccabi Haifa hammered in Berlin contest.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Viktor said:


> HYPOCRITE


^^^^

Case in point...right here. 

Viktor is fueled by his hatred.

Sad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ofarim recounted that he was waiting in a long line at the hotel because computers at the check-in counter were down.

“I was standing in the queue wearing my necklace which is my right and which I have worn all my life,” he said, holding up his Star of David pendant.

Ofarim, 39, observed that guests in the same line were moved up in front of him to check-in and he didn’t understand why. After nearly an hour, he finally got to the counter and asked the reception clerk why he was left waiting while other guests were repeatedly brought forward.

The clerk answered “to straighten the queue,” Ofarim said.

“I was also standing in line,” the musician countered.

“Then out of a corner someone says ‘pack up your star’ [referencing the Star of David pendant]. Next, the reception clerk says ‘pack up your star and then you can check-in,’” Ofarim recalled.  The Munich-born singer is the son of Israeli pop star Abi Ofarim, who had several hit singles in the 1960s with his first wife Esther.

Following the incident, Ofarim wrote in a Facebook post: “Haven’t we learned anything from the past? I’m speechless! … this is not the first time, but now it’s enough.”

(full article online)









						‘Pack Up Your Star’: German Jewish Musician Told to Hide Star of David to Check in to Leipzig Hotel
					

German singer and actor Gil Ofarim. Photo: Sven Mandel / Wikimedia commons German Jewish singer-songwriter Gil Ofarim alleged that he …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

Hundreds Demonstrate Outside Leipzig Hotel in Solidarity With German Jewish Singer Told to ‘Pack’ His Star of David
					

Demonstrators gather outside the Westin Hotel in Leipzig with a banner reading, “Against Any Antisemitism.” Separately, hotel employees can be …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Mindful

__





						Who is singer Gil Ofarim?
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Relative Ethics said:


> Fortunately in USA anti-Semitism has been dormant.  Danger should never be discounted.


In bad times people get blamed. Dormant is right. Power changes in uncertain political climates. This needs to be reduced.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Holocaust was unparalleled atrocity in Human History.

Thank G-d, as a Jew in USA I have not experienced anti-Semitism since High School.  But the danger of anti-Semitism is always there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Someone in a vehicle reportedly threw a beer bottle at a 13-year-old Fuchs Mizrachi School student in an Orthodox neighborhood in University Heights, Ohio, and screamed, “F******g Jews, you’re f*****g idiots, Jews,” and then drove away.

Naava Prero had just gotten off a public school bus at the corner of Milton and Groveland roads at about 5:30 p.m. on Tuesday when the reported incident took place.

As the bus pulled away, another vehicle pulled up to the girl, her mother, Rachel Prero, told the Cleveland Jewish News on Oct. 6. Naava was wearing a Fuchs Mizrachi school uniform, which is a short-sleeve blue polo shirt and pleated skirt. A woman, described as white, middle-aged and wearing a baseball cap, threw the bottle and yelled the profanities, said Prero.


(full article online)









						Ohio Jewish Teen Gets Beer Bottle Thrown at Her, Target of Anti-Semitic Rhetoric | United with Israel
					

'She was very shaken up, and she’s OK because, you know, the bottle missed her,' said the 13-year-old girl's mother.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish groups at Indiana University, Bloomington (IU) have reported several antisemitic incidents since the Rosh Hashanah, according to a student newspaper report, including repeated vandalism of the ritual scrolls fixed to doorposts.

“Four different mezuzahs have been torn down since the start of our New Year, one of them was torn down twice,” Rabbi Levi Cunin, Director of the IU Chabad House, told the Indiana Student Daily on Monday. “This has to be done intentionally — it’s high up on the door.”

On Sept. 24, Jacob Bohrer, student and president of Alpha Epsilon Pi, informed IU President Pamela Whitten of one student’s mezuzah being torn from the door of her dorm room twice in several days.
“It’s not just specific to Bloomington, it’s around the world,” he told the Daily. “Ten percent of our campus population are Jews, which is a lot of kids. I’m not sure why the school has not come out with a statement, which is why I emailed President Whitten.”


Detailing past instances of antisemitism on campus, he recalled an incident in 2019, when two of his brothers at the traditionally Jewish fraternity were assaulted by eleven members of Pi Kappa Phi for trying to enter a party at the Pi Kappa Phi House. In 2020, he added, a driver passing by an outside service heckled at Jewish worshippers.

(full article online)









						Multiple Mezuzahs Torn Down at Indiana University Since High Holidays
					

Indiana University Bloomington. Photo Credit: WikiCommons. Jewish groups at Indiana University, Bloomington (IU) have reported several antisemitic incidents since the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Relative Ethics said:


> Holocaust was unparalleled atrocity in Human History.
> 
> Thank G-d, as a Jew in USA I have not experienced anti-Semitism since High School.  But the danger of anti-Semitism is always there.


The reality is that people of the same background can kill each other for power. Especially when they have power. So Jews can kill Jews. Just like everyone else.


----------



## Man of Ethics

22lcidw said:


> The reality is that people of the same background can kill each other for power. Especially when they have power. So Jews can kill Jews. Just like everyone else.


Fortunately that is rare.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Yesterday at 6:40 pm in Midtown I encountered an individual who appeared to be an emotionally disturbed person,” Koppel said in a statement. “He was cursing and when he passed me began muttering about Jews.”

The perpetrator ran back behind Koppel and spit on him, he said, then “turned and ran away.”

One bystander stopped to see if Koppel was okay, he noted.

Koppel said that while he’s grateful it was “only spit and nothing worse,” antisemitism is alive and ever-present in New York City, “and we all need to be aware of our surroundings at every moment.”

New York City Rabbi Elchanan Poupko of United Against Antisemitism commented in a tweet that although “most times these incidents are perpetrated by people with mental health issues,” nevertheless they “somehow know that targeting Jews is okay.

(full article online)









						AIPAC Political Director Attacked in NYC
					

Antisemitism is alive and ever-present in New York City.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 23-year-old Jewish man studying Yeshiva was reportedly shot by an unknown individual with a BB gun in the Crown Heights area of Brooklyn on October 11.

The New York Post reported that the victim was wearing “traditional Jewish garb” when someone in a black van fired the BB gun at him. The bullet grazed his head and he was taken to the hospital with minor injuries. No antisemitic statements were made by the shooter but the New York Police Department’s (NYPD) Hate Crimes Task Force has been informed about the incident, according to the Post.

(full article online)









						NY Yeshiva Student Shot With BB Gun
					

A 23-year-old Jewish man studying Yeshiva was reportedly shot by an unknown individual with a BB gun in the Crown Heights area of Brooklyn on October 11.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## DudleySmith

Not to rain on the Pity Party but the 'rise in antisemitic attacks' reached a high of a whopping 400 around the world in 2019; this includes assaults, not murders. Compare that to over 4,600-5,600 outright *murders* of Christians in the same year, not including far more numerous assaults, a magnitude of scale 10+ times larger.


----------



## Sixties Fan

DudleySmith said:


> Not to rain on the Pity Party but the 'rise in antisemitic attacks' reached a high of a whopping 400 around the world in 2019; this includes assaults, not murders. Compare that to over 4,600-5,600 outright *murders* of Christians in the same year, not including far more numerous assaults, a magnitude of scale 10+ times larger.


This is not a pity party.  And thank you for your ignorant superior ideas on what is what .

Dismissing the, again, rise in attacks on Jews, is not going to diminish the why it is happening, again,  and what it usually leads to.

In other words, the world...and people like yourself,  will never learn.

Work towards stopping hatred for Jews instead of being a part of it.

Pogroms, the Inquisition, the Holocaust.

What is next?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> This is not a pity party.  And thank you for your ignorant superior ideas on what is what .
> 
> Dismissing the, again, rise in attacks on Jews, is not going to diminish the why it is happening, again,  and what it usually leads to.
> 
> In other words, the world...and people like yourself,  will never learn.
> 
> Work towards stopping hatred for Jews instead of being a part of it.
> 
> Pogroms, the Inquisition, the Holocaust.
> 
> What is next?



You sure are focused on this to the exclusion of assaults and murders on others worldwide. His criticism is fair.


----------



## irosie91

DudleySmith said:


> Not to rain on the Pity Party but the 'rise in antisemitic attacks' reached a high of a whopping 400 around the world in 2019; this includes assaults, not murders. Compare that to over 4,600-5,600 outright *murders* of Christians in the same year, not including far more numerous assaults, a magnitude of scale 10+ times larger.


  try calculating the per capital rate and also try to
  research the demographics <<<< that means who
  is doing what to whom and in what numbers


surada said:


> You sure are focused on this to the exclusion of assaults and murders on others worldwide. His criticism is fair.


   you are sure DISMISSIVE.    go to your local 
   mosque and make the same feces mouth comment 
   at the absurd  "ISLAMOHOPIA"  delusion.   Mention 
   the MANY GENOCIDES COMMITTED IN THE NAME 
   of allah


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You sure are focused on this to the exclusion of assaults and murders on others worldwide. His criticism is fair.


Quick lesson on why I started this thread and why both think you are correct.

Christianity is founded by a hater of Judaism.  He lies, incites people to hate Jews in order to end Judaism.
 It works.

When the Romans took over Christianity attacks on Jews and Massacres began.

When Christians went to Arabia, an Arab did not like the idea of converting to Christianity and started his own ideology with more lies, and incitements against Jews which led to the murder and expulsion of all Jews from Arabia.

Now we have incitement from Christianity and Islam against Jews which prompt more attacks and massacres against Jews.

All of that leads to the Inquisition in Europe which leads to the expulsion of Jews, first from England in 1290 and then from many other countries.  Many were tortured,  forced to convert, expelled or murdered.
In Portugal, they were not even allowed to leave the country.

More incitement after that.  More pogroms.  Both in Europe and where Muslims have conquered land.

Jews realize that need to regain sovereignty over their homeland in order to be able to protect themselves.

Christians and Muslims think otherwise.

1905 Pogrom in Russia after a forgery is written about Jews wanting to control the world.  One of the endless lies intent to stir Christians against Jews since Christianity was founded.  It is translated into Arabic.
It incites Muslims as well.

Soon we have more attacks on Jews and massacres.

Instead of helping Jews regain their ancestral home, many Christians and Muslims incite and start attacks on Jews.  Be it in the Mandate for Palestine, legally acquired by the Jews, or in Europe where hatred for Jews grows to a new crescendo with the Nazis who end up killing over 6 Million Jews, especially because their Muslim counterpart would not allow Jews to return to their ancient homeland, as they have done before.

Post Holocaust, a lul.  Short one.   

Attacks on Jews all over the world has never stopped.

It is at its highest now:

1) Because so many Muslims have moved  to Europe, Americans, Australia, New Zealand.  All of those places have experienced a rise in attacks on Jews because Muslim immigrants and Christian haters of Jews feel more entitled than the last few decades to come out and attack Jews for any reason, especially because they are being led to believe in all the lies about jews not being indigenous of Israel, and all other new lies and misinformation that is out there.


2)  In the USA it has risen since Trump has given license to all Nazis and other hate groups to come out and express themselves and be as violent as they want to be.



In other words, attacks on Jews has never been like attacks on other peoples throughout the centuries and never will be, regardless of anyone's attempts to diminish it and make it look as if it does not deserve the attention it does.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Quick lesson on why I started this thread and why both think you are correct.
> 
> Christianity is founded by a hater of Judaism.  He lies, incites people to hate Jews in order to end Judaism.
> It works.
> 
> When the Romans took over Christianity attacks on Jews and Massacres began.
> 
> When Christians went to Arabia, an Arab did not like the idea of converting to Christianity and started his own ideology with more lies, and incitements against Jews which led to the murder and expulsion of all Jews from Arabia.
> 
> Now we have incitement from Christianity and Islam against Jews which prompt more attacks and massacres against Jews.
> 
> All of that leads to the Inquisition in Europe which leads to the expulsion of Jews, first from England in 1290 and then from many other countries.  Many were tortured,  forced to convert, expelled or murdered.
> In Portugal, they were not even allowed to leave the country.
> 
> More incitement after that.  More pogroms.  Both in Europe and where Muslims have conquered land.
> 
> Jews realize that need to regain sovereignty over their homeland in order to be able to protect themselves.
> 
> Christians and Muslims think otherwise.
> 
> 1905 Pogrom in Russia after a forgery is written about Jews wanting to control the world.  One of the endless lies intent to stir Christians against Jews since Christianity was founded.  It is translated into Arabic.
> It incites Muslims as well.
> 
> Soon we have more attacks on Jews and massacres.
> 
> Instead of helping Jews regain their ancestral home, many Christians and Muslims incite and start attacks on Jews.  Be it in the Mandate for Palestine, legally acquired by the Jews, or in Europe where hatred for Jews grows to a new crescendo with the Nazis who end up killing over 6 Million Jews, especially because their Muslim counterpart would not allow Jews to return to their ancient homeland, as they have done before.
> 
> Post Holocaust, a lul.  Short one.
> 
> Attacks on Jews all over the world has never stopped.
> 
> It is at its highest now:
> 
> 1) Because so many Muslims have moved  to Europe, Americans, Australia, New Zealand.  All of those places have experienced a rise in attacks on Jews because Muslim immigrants and Christian haters of Jews feel more entitled than the last few decades to come out and attack Jews for any reason, especially because they are being led to believe in all the lies about jews not being indigenous of Israel, and all other new lies and misinformation that is out there.
> 
> 
> 2)  In the USA it has risen since Trump has given license to all Nazis and other hate groups to come out and express themselves and be as violent as they want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, attacks on Jews has never been like attacks on other peoples throughout the centuries and never will be, regardless of anyone's attempts to diminish it and make it look as if it does not deserve the attention it does.



Christianity was founded by Jew hater?

Who taught you that?

Jews are not entirely innocent.

But, I expect you will continue to keep a running tally.


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> try calculating the per capital rate and also try to
> research the demographics <<<< that means who
> is doing what to whom and in what numbers





surada said:


> Christianity was founded by Jew hater?
> 
> Who taught you that?
> 
> Jews are not entirely innocent.
> 
> But, I expect you will continue to keep a running tally.


  Yes,  christianity was started by a jew hater, to wit 
  CONSTANTINE, emperor of the first reich.   Do you 
  have any idea how  "canon law"  was elaborated 
  or its details?


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> Yes,  christianity was started by a jew hater, to wit
> CONSTANTINE, emperor of the first reich.   Do you
> have any idea how  "canon law"  was elaborated
> or its details?



Constantine didn't found Christianity.. The first Christians were Jews like Jesus.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Constantine didn't found Christianity.. The first Christians were Jews like Jesus.


   bullshit     you should learn some history.   Some 
   of the early followers of Jesus were jews, some---
   following his murder by romans were not---but 
   the religion that developed around the cult had 
   nothing to do with that of the person  "jesus"  
   or more accurately  YESHUA.    The law of                    christianity 
   is the CODE OF JUSTINIAN.   When I was a child, 
   I would HORRIFY my eastern orthodox friends 
   when I told them-----Jesus did not eat bacon 
   with his eggs


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> Quick lesson on why I started this thread and why both think you are correct.
> 
> Christianity is founded by a hater of Judaism.  He lies, incites people to hate Jews in order to end Judaism.
> It works.
> 
> When the Romans took over Christianity attacks on Jews and Massacres began.
> 
> When Christians went to Arabia, an Arab did not like the idea of converting to Christianity and started his own ideology with more lies, and incitements against Jews which led to the murder and expulsion of all Jews from Arabia.
> 
> Now we have incitement from Christianity and Islam against Jews which prompt more attacks and massacres against Jews.
> 
> All of that leads to the Inquisition in Europe which leads to the expulsion of Jews, first from England in 1290 and then from many other countries.  Many were tortured,  forced to convert, expelled or murdered.
> In Portugal, they were not even allowed to leave the country.
> 
> More incitement after that.  More pogroms.  Both in Europe and where Muslims have conquered land.
> 
> Jews realize that need to regain sovereignty over their homeland in order to be able to protect themselves.
> 
> Christians and Muslims think otherwise.
> 
> 1905 Pogrom in Russia after a forgery is written about Jews wanting to control the world.  One of the endless lies intent to stir Christians against Jews since Christianity was founded.  It is translated into Arabic.
> It incites Muslims as well.
> 
> Soon we have more attacks on Jews and massacres.
> 
> Instead of helping Jews regain their ancestral home, many Christians and Muslims incite and start attacks on Jews.  Be it in the Mandate for Palestine, legally acquired by the Jews, or in Europe where hatred for Jews grows to a new crescendo with the Nazis who end up killing over 6 Million Jews, especially because their Muslim counterpart would not allow Jews to return to their ancient homeland, as they have done before.
> 
> Post Holocaust, a lul.  Short one.
> 
> Attacks on Jews all over the world has never stopped.
> 
> It is at its highest now:
> 
> 1) Because so many Muslims have moved  to Europe, Americans, Australia, New Zealand.  All of those places have experienced a rise in attacks on Jews because Muslim immigrants and Christian haters of Jews feel more entitled than the last few decades to come out and attack Jews for any reason, especially because they are being led to believe in all the lies about jews not being indigenous of Israel, and all other new lies and misinformation that is out there.
> 
> 
> 2)  In the USA it has risen since Trump has given license to all Nazis and other hate groups to come out and express themselves and be as violent as they want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, attacks on Jews has never been like attacks on other peoples throughout the centuries and never will be, regardless of anyone's attempts to diminish it and make it look as if it does not deserve the attention it does.



Racist bigoted rubbish, as usual. Jews are not 'poor oppressed historical victims, they're full participants and players in their own fates and outcomes of their actions, good and bad. Grow up, and forget the silly bigoted rubbish you're taught by racists Hasedics and Orthodox propaganda, and you and Israel will be better off.

And lol at 'Christianity founded by a hater of Judaism'; that's really a laugh, considering 'the Judaism' he hated was itself a product of Babylonian hatred of the original religion and culture, one that now is based on a cult formed some 80 years newer than Christianity, which is nothing more than a reform movement. You will just have to accept the fact that you're just not all that 'special and deserving' compared to to other tribes and cultures who suffered a lot worse, as in becoming totally extinct. You're a conceited asshat, is all.


----------



## irosie91

DudleySmith said:


> Racist bigoted rubbish, as usual. Jews are not 'poor oppressed historical victims, they're full participants and players in their own fates and outcomes of their actions, good and bad. Grow up, and forget the silly bigoted rubbish you're taught by racists Hasedics and Orthodox propaganda, and you and Israel will be better off.
> 
> And lol at 'Christianity founded by a hater of Judaism'; that's really a laugh, considering 'the Judaism' he hated was itself a product of Babylonian hatred of the original religion and culture, one that now is based on a cult formed some 80 years newer than Christianity, which is nothing more than a reform movement. You will just have to accept the fact that you're just not all that 'special and deserving' compared to to other tribes and cultures who suffered a lot worse, as in becoming totally extinct.


   your  "opinion"  is noted


----------



## DudleySmith

irosie91 said:


> your  "opinion"  is noted



You mean my facts are noted. Thanks.


----------



## irosie91

DudleySmith said:


> You mean my facts are noted. Thanks.


   not by a long shot


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Christianity was founded by Jew hater?
> 
> Who taught you that?
> 
> Jews are not entirely innocent.
> 
> But, I expect you will continue to keep a running tally.


Surada knows nothing about Christianity, and nothing about Islam.

But she does not like Jews.

Go figure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

DudleySmith said:


> Racist bigoted rubbish, as usual. Jews are not 'poor oppressed historical victims, they're full participants and players in their own fates and outcomes of their actions, good and bad. Grow up, and forget the silly bigoted rubbish you're taught by racists Hasedics and Orthodox propaganda, and you and Israel will be better off.
> 
> And lol at 'Christianity founded by a hater of Judaism'; that's really a laugh, considering 'the Judaism' he hated was itself a product of Babylonian hatred of the original religion and culture, one that now is based on a cult formed some 80 years newer than Christianity, which is nothing more than a reform movement. You will just have to accept the fact that you're just not all that 'special and deserving' compared to to other tribes and cultures who suffered a lot worse, as in becoming totally extinct. You're a conceited asshat, is all.


I was not talking of Jesus.

But thank you for an endless display of ignorance learned at the school of hatred.

Your history of Christianity and Judaism is distorted beyond recognition, which is exactly why some people are so easily incited to commit crimes against Jews and not feel any guilt at all.

Look at yourself in the mirror and realize that you are the conceited one, and you have nothing to do on this thread.

You are another perfect example for this thread.

 Jews are not allowed to express themselves, tell that they are being attacked that people like yourself come up  and tell them that they do not have the right to complain, or call the police, or this and that.

All you have written is learned garbage.  See if you can fix that for the rest of you life, that way you will not be as "angry" at Jews.

Maybe, just maybe, you could become part of the solution, and not part of the problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A “disgraceful” antisemitic poster put up by Millwall football hooligans has been removed by the club and reported to the British Transport Police.

The south London club took down a sign which had the words ‘Achtung Juden’ [attention Jews, in German], the Tottenham Hotspur symbol, and blood.


The poster included the symbol of hooligan group ‘Millwall Berserkers’, which has previously posted the neo-Nazi odal rune on its Instagram page, a Nazi-style eagle and death threats to the left.

(full article online)









						Millwall hooligans’ ‘attention Jews’ poster removed and reported to police
					

Club takes down poster with the term 'achtung Juden' put up by the Millwall Berserkers hooligan group




					jewishnews.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Police Department is offering a reward of up to $3,500 for information concerning an arson attack on a Jewish school in Brooklyn on Thursday night.

The attack occurred just before 7.30 in the evening. Police are searching for a woman who was caught on CCTV setting fire to  Yeshiva of Flatbush on Avenue J in the borough and are treating the incident as a hate crime.

Security cameras caught the woman dressed entirely in black and carrying a gasoline can. She was seen dousing the entrance to the school with gasoline before she lit a fire.

(full article online)









						NY Cops Searching for Woman Behind Arson Attack on Brooklyn Jewish School
					

An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. The New York Police Department is offering a reward of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Surada knows nothing about Christianity, and nothing about Islam.
> 
> But she does not like Jews.
> 
> Go figure.



Lies and slander are normal for you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Lies and slander are normal for you.


Sure, Arabs and Muslims themselves are lying about what Islam is and what they call Jews and what they want to do to Jews, because they are Jews. 

 As written in the Koran or Hadiths  or any other Islamic writings the Muslims take seriously.










						Swedish imam fined for calling Jews the ‘offspring of apes and pigs’
					

Samir el Rifai of Helsingborg to pay $305 for hate speech after making comment following Israel's 2017 closure of Temple Mount due to terror attack




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						Why do Canadian Imams call Jews “the sons of the pigs and apes”?
					

Canadian Imams depict Jews or Israeli Jews as descendants of pigs and apes.




					jcpa.org
				




There are many other examples online.

Why do they bother to waste sermons by saying things like that?
----------
Chapter One: Islamic Religious Sources on the Jews - The 'Descendants of Apes and Pigs'​According to Islam, the ancient Jews were turned into animals for transgressing the word of God.[11] This divine punishment is mentioned in the most important sources of Islamic religious law, in both the Koran's recounting of the divine revelation, and in the extremely reliable Hadiths (traditions of the Prophet Muhammad) compiled by the leading ninth-century sages Muslim and Al-Bukhari,[12] which mention also mice, lizards, and other animals in the same context.

The divine punishment of Jews is mentioned in three Koranic verses: "... They are those whom Allah has cast aside and on whom His wrath has fallen and of whom He has made some as apes and swine..." (5:60); "...You have surely known the end of those from amongst you who transgressed in the matter of the Sabbath, in consequence of which we condemned them: Be ye like apes, despised" (2:65);[13] and "when, instead of amending, they became more persistent in the pursuit of that which they were forbidden, we condemned them: Be ye as apes, despised" (7:166).[14]

Arab literature (Adab) also discussed Jews' transformation into animals. In his 9th century treatise The Book of Animals, the greatest of these authors, Al-Jahiz,[15] mentions that it is generally thought that the cheetah, eel, white ant, mouse, and lizard were originally Jews. He mentions the tradition telling how a sage saw a man eating a lizard and said to him: "Know that you have eaten one of the sheikhs of the sons of Israel." He does not mention why they were changed into animals, but does say that proof of this is that "the lizard's foot resembles the human hand."[16]​




__





						Muslim Clerics - Jews Are the Descendants of Apes, Pigs, And Other Animals
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
				



-------------------

You should know Arabic, and should perfectly understand what Muslims say about Jews, and what they want to do with Jews. Go read the original.
Listen to sermons by Imams.

Even if the Judge who taught you about Islam only used some parts of the Koran and other sources, go ahead and read the rest of each one.  You will find those parts not to be peaceful to non Muslims and especially to Jews.

And the history of Islam as it has treated Jews is the perfect witness to it.

That is what you consider my lies and slander.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Sure, Arabs and Muslims themselves are lying about what Islam is and what they call Jews and what they want to do to Jews, because they are Jews.
> 
> As written in the Koran or Hadiths  or any other Islamic writings the Muslims take seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish imam fined for calling Jews the ‘offspring of apes and pigs’
> 
> 
> Samir el Rifai of Helsingborg to pay $305 for hate speech after making comment following Israel's 2017 closure of Temple Mount due to terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Canadian Imams call Jews “the sons of the pigs and apes”?
> 
> 
> Canadian Imams depict Jews or Israeli Jews as descendants of pigs and apes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcpa.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many other examples online.
> 
> Why do they bother to waste sermons by saying things like that?
> ----------
> Chapter One: Islamic Religious Sources on the Jews - The 'Descendants of Apes and Pigs'​According to Islam, the ancient Jews were turned into animals for transgressing the word of God.[11] This divine punishment is mentioned in the most important sources of Islamic religious law, in both the Koran's recounting of the divine revelation, and in the extremely reliable Hadiths (traditions of the Prophet Muhammad) compiled by the leading ninth-century sages Muslim and Al-Bukhari,[12] which mention also mice, lizards, and other animals in the same context.
> 
> The divine punishment of Jews is mentioned in three Koranic verses: "... They are those whom Allah has cast aside and on whom His wrath has fallen and of whom He has made some as apes and swine..." (5:60); "...You have surely known the end of those from amongst you who transgressed in the matter of the Sabbath, in consequence of which we condemned them: Be ye like apes, despised" (2:65);[13] and "when, instead of amending, they became more persistent in the pursuit of that which they were forbidden, we condemned them: Be ye as apes, despised" (7:166).[14]
> 
> Arab literature (Adab) also discussed Jews' transformation into animals. In his 9th century treatise The Book of Animals, the greatest of these authors, Al-Jahiz,[15] mentions that it is generally thought that the cheetah, eel, white ant, mouse, and lizard were originally Jews. He mentions the tradition telling how a sage saw a man eating a lizard and said to him: "Know that you have eaten one of the sheikhs of the sons of Israel." He does not mention why they were changed into animals, but does say that proof of this is that "the lizard's foot resembles the human hand."[16]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Clerics - Jews Are the Descendants of Apes, Pigs, And Other Animals
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> You should know Arabic, and should perfectly understand what Muslims say about Jews, and what they want to do with Jews. Go read the original.
> Listen to sermons by Imams.
> 
> Even if the Judge who taught you about Islam only used some parts of the Koran and other sources, go ahead and read the rest of each one.  You will find those parts not to be peaceful to non Muslims and especially to Jews.
> 
> And the history of Islam as it has treated Jews is the perfect witness to it.
> 
> That is what you consider my lies and slander.



You can't believe everything you read on the internet especially when it is used to justify zionist treatment of the Palestinians. Most hadiths can't be authenticated because they came out of Persia 250 years after the death of Muhammed.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Lies and slander are normal for you.


calm yourselves,  Fan and Surada.      SLANDER is the traditional galvanizer 
of violence.     Try to settle your dispute-----out of court


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You can't believe everything you read on the internet especially when it is used to justify zionist treatment of the Palestinians. Most hadiths can't be authenticated because they came out of Persia 250 years after the death of Muhammed.


   can you expand on your assertion that the authenticity of Koranic 
   writings are in question, Surada?     I am a jew and HAVE read the 
   koran and have had extensive discussion with muslims and have 
   experienced Khutbah Jumaat feces flings.    I cannot imagine why some 
   scholarly discussion of the  AUTHENTICITY of the koran which muslims 
   insist is ABSOLUTELY THE TRUE WORD OF ALLAH  (via jibril) has anything 
   at all to do with islam as defined by KORANIC SCHOLARS. ------one could 
   also discuss the precise authenticity of  Mein Kampf in an attempt to 
   ameliorate Auschwitz     I have, actually, never come across a  "ZIONIST"  
   who cited the koran.  
   I will assume, but cannot attest,  to the factoid that some have read it


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You can't believe everything you read on the internet especially when it is used to justify zionist treatment of the Palestinians. Most hadiths can't be authenticated because they came out of Persia 250 years after the death of Muhammed.


Total BS which you learned from those who do not want to take responsibility  for their words and actions.

Israeli Arabs have nothing to complain about "Zionist treatment" to them.  And neither have the Palestinians from Gaza and the PA who are flocking to work in Israel.

Stop excusing any and all incitements written by Muslims, and all forms made to delegitimize Muslim attacks on Jews since Mohammad's time. He was no saint and murdered and expelled Jews from their rightful homes in Arabia to teach Jews outside Arabia a lesson.

But is the Koran authentic?  It is written in the Koran, many more things of how Muslims can and should treat Jews.

You protest way too much about all of these writings you do not have the courage to read, and only talk about here as if you were reading or had been told what to say about them .


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> can you expand on your assertion that the authenticity of Koranic
> writings are in question, Surada?     I am a jew and HAVE read the
> koran and have had extensive discussion with muslims and have
> experienced Khutbah Jumaat feces flings.    I cannot imagine why some
> scholarly discussion of the  AUTHENTICITY of the koran which muslims
> insist is ABSOLUTELY THE TRUE WORD OF ALLAH  (via jibril) has anything
> at all to do with islam as defined by KORANIC SCHOLARS. ------one could
> also discuss the precise authenticity of  Mein Kampf in an attempt to
> ameliorate Auschwitz     I have, actually, never come across a  "ZIONIST"
> who cited the koran.
> I will assume, but cannot attest,  to the factoid that some have read it


This thread is not to have discussions like that.  She does it on every other thread.

Discussing the Koran and other Islamic sources requires a whole other thread


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> calm yourselves,  Fan and Surada.      SLANDER is the traditional galvanizer
> of violence.     Try to settle your dispute-----out of court



I am calm, silly. Demonizing the neighbors for 3,000 years has not been a winning strategy.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Total BS which you learned from those who do not want to take responsibility  for their words and actions.
> 
> Israeli Arabs have nothing to complain about "Zionist treatment" to them.  And neither have the Palestinians from Gaza and the PA who are flocking to work in Israel.
> 
> Stop excusing any and all incitements written by Muslims, and all forms made to delegitimize Muslim attacks on Jews since Mohammad's time. He was no saint and murdered and expelled Jews from their rightful homes in Arabia to teach Jews outside Arabia a lesson.
> 
> But is the Koran authentic?  It is written in the Koran, many more things of how Muslims can and should treat Jews.
> 
> You protest way too much about all of these writings you do not have the courage to read, and only talk about here as if you were reading or had been told what to say about them .



Rightful homes in Arabia? LOLOL..


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> I am calm, silly. Demonizing the neighbors for 3,000 years has not been a winning strategy.


More nonsense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Rightful homes in Arabia? LOLOL..


You clearly know only what you want to know.

People move to a place, live there for decades if not centuries, and those places are not their rightful homes?  Only because it is in Arabia, or now, a Muslim conquered land?

The three Jewish tribes living in the area in the 7th century did not have the right to live on those places and call them their homes?
-------------------
Did you know that Saudi Arabia once hosted a thriving Jewish community? *For almost a thousand years *(three times longer than the Jews have been in America),* Jews lived in the oases of Teyma, Khaybar, and Yathrib* (later known as Medina), in the northern Arabian Peninsula. According to Dr. Hagai Mazuz, an Orientalist specializing in Arabic language, Islam, and Islamic culture, *“The Jewish community of northern Arabia was one of the largest ancient Jewish communities in the history of the Jewish people.*”1

They were powerful and wealthy. They were respected by the local Arabian tribes for their religion, culture, erudition, and literacy. They built castles on mountaintops and developed productive plantations. They had military prowess, horses, and advanced weaponry. And they were almost totally annihilated in the short span of a few years.

Their story should make every Jew shudder.

The Jews of Medina were divided into three groups: The Banu Qaynuqa were blacksmiths, weapon wrights, and goldsmiths. The Banu Nadir had date plantations. The Banu QurayUa were wine merchants. These groups often quarreled. Sometimes the hostility among them broke out into actual fighting.

When Mohammed fled from Mecca in 622, he went to Medina. At first, he entered into an alliance with the Jews. He studied in their study halls and adopted many of their customs into his incipient religion (e.g. not eating pork). But when, after two years, Mohammed could not convince the Jews to accept him as a prophet and convert to his religion, his attitude turned toward open hostility. He instructed his friends to murder and decapitate Ka’b Ibn al-Ashraf, a renowned Jewish poet and chief of the Banu Nadir (date farmers tribe), and ordered his followers, “Kill every Jew you can.” 2










						What Happened to the Jews of Arabia? - aish.com
					

A story that should make every Jew shudder.




					www.aish.com


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> I am calm, silly. Demonizing the neighbors for 3,000 years has not been a winning strategy.


   oh gee-----direct from the first, second and third reichs and the all time fave 
   minions of filth as manefested by the Khutbah feces flings


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> oh gee-----direct from the first, second and third reichs and the all time fave
> minions of filth as manefested by the Khutbah feces flings



Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites





						Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites
					

The Israelites adopted main Canaanite Phoenician Gods



					phoenicia.org
				



Specifically, the Canaanite religion impacted Israelite religion with influential elements from Babylonian and Egyptian religions. The Canaanite God El. The Israelite religion began as a henotheistic offshoot of the Canaanite worship of El, along with his secondary epithet Yahweh which refers to El Yahweh Sabaoth often translated as Lord of hosts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites
> 
> 
> The Israelites adopted main Canaanite Phoenician Gods
> 
> 
> 
> phoenicia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, the Canaanite religion impacted Israelite religion with influential elements from Babylonian and Egyptian religions. The Canaanite God El. The Israelite religion began as a henotheistic offshoot of the Canaanite worship of El, along with his secondary epithet Yahweh which refers to El Yahweh Sabaoth often translated as Lord of hosts.


Wrong thread, as always.
You will not be hijacking this thread to tell the non history of the Land of Canaan as learned from your Islamic sources.

And no answer about the history of early Islam, as always.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Wrong thread, as always.
> You will not be hijacking this thread to tell the non history of the Land of Canaan as learned from your Islamic sources.
> 
> And no answer about the history of early Islam, as always.


   you do not enjoy the attack of the WIKKI QUEEN and its parroting of defiled WIKKI?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canaanite Phoenician Origin of the God of the Israelites
> 
> 
> The Israelites adopted main Canaanite Phoenician Gods
> 
> 
> 
> phoenicia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, the Canaanite religion impacted Israelite religion with influential elements from Babylonian and Egyptian religions. The Canaanite God El. The Israelite religion began as a henotheistic offshoot of the Canaanite worship of El, along with his secondary epithet Yahweh which refers to El Yahweh Sabaoth often translated as Lord of hosts.


Your source is even worse.


Contact: Salim George Khalaf, Byzantine Phoenician Descendent 
Salim is from Shalim, Phoenician god of dusk, whose place was Urushalim/Jerusalem 
"A Bequest Unearthed, Phoenicia" — Encyclopedia Phoeniciana


Very reliable source.  A descendent of the Phoenicians he says.  Some DNA he must have found to consider himself to be one.  What a laugh.  Actually, how beyond sad that anyone would come up with these kind of "research" in order to delegitimize the History of the Jewish People.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Your source is even worse.
> 
> 
> Contact: Salim George Khalaf, Byzantine Phoenician Descendent
> Salim is from Shalim, Phoenician god of dusk, whose place was Urushalim/Jerusalem
> "A Bequest Unearthed, Phoenicia" — Encyclopedia Phoeniciana
> 
> 
> Very reliable source.  A descendent of the Phoenicians he says.  Some DNA he must have found to consider himself to be one.  What a laugh.  Actually, how beyond sad that anyone would come up with these kind of "research" in order to delegitimize the History of the Jewish People.


   when "scholars"  start citing superficial similarities in individual words to  "PROVE" 
their point-------turn the page


----------



## Sixties Fan

UK actor faces ‘relentless’ abuse for playing Jewish character in BBC series
					

Eddie Marsan, who is not Jewish, portrays leader of anti-fascist group in 'Ridley Road'; Twitter users claim he supports 'apartheid' and the show is 'favoring Zionists'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> UK actor faces ‘relentless’ abuse for playing Jewish character in BBC series
> 
> 
> Eddie Marsan, who is not Jewish, portrays leader of anti-fascist group in 'Ridley Road'; Twitter users claim he supports 'apartheid' and the show is 'favoring Zionists'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


   Is anyone surprised?    he is a TRAITOR to both MUHUMMAD AND CONSTANTINE


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> You can't believe everything you read on the internet especially when it is used to justify zionist treatment of the Palestinians. Most hadiths can't be authenticated because they came out of Persia 250 years after the death of Muhammed.


  can I believe people who have survived the vile stench of shariah law?


Sixties Fan said:


> Surada knows nothing about Christianity, and nothing about Islam.
> 
> But she does not like Jews.
> 
> Go figure.


   Surada seems to claim to know all about just where were and who were 
   the Akkadians---but knows nothing about  JUSTINIAN LAW ---the legal 
   System which poisoned BOTH the  HOLEY ROMAN EMPIRES,  The BYZANTIUM, 
   and the sick mind of  MARTIN LUTHER and spawned the filth of shariah


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Lies and slander are normal for you.


----------



## irosie91

you manage to come up with the nature of those "lies" and 
"slander"  as per your assertion, saruda?


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> you manage to come up with the nature of those "lies" and
> "slander"  as per your assertion, saruda?


Can we stop here, please.
It is turning this thread into something else.


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> can I believe people who have survived the vile stench of shariah law?
> 
> Surada seems to claim to know all about just where were and who were
> the Akkadians---but knows nothing about  JUSTINIAN LAW ---the legal
> System which poisoned BOTH the  HOLEY ROMAN EMPIRES,  The BYZANTIUM,
> and the sick mind of  MARTIN LUTHER and spawned the filth of shariah



Which shariah.. There are 5 schools of law?


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> Can we stop here, please.
> It is turning this thread into something else.


aw gee.     PARTY POOPER.     On....uhm....a SCHOLARLY NOTE.   It is 
better to know-----I am cursed with intellectual curiosity-----I do not 
mean to be a ......uhm..... pain in the   A$&%$()###


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Which shariah.. There are 5 schools of law?


Take this discussion to the proper thread, both.


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> aw gee.     PARTY POOPER.     On....uhm....a SCHOLARLY NOTE.   It is
> better to know-----I am cursed with intellectual curiosity-----I do not
> mean to be a ......uhm..... pain in the   A$&%$()###


It is better to know in the right thread.  Clearly, this is not the one for this discussion.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Which shariah.. There are 5 schools of law?


    Surada ----you are not the first proponent of shariah shit who 
    PULLED THAT ONE  ^^^^   on me.    How about the other typical 
    ISLAMO NAZI BS-------"RECITE THE SURA !!!!!!!!"    in arabic, of course


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> I was not talking of Jesus.
> 
> But thank you for an endless display of ignorance learned at the school of hatred.
> 
> Your history of Christianity and Judaism is distorted beyond recognition, which is exactly why some people are so easily incited to commit crimes against Jews and not feel any guilt at all.
> 
> Look at yourself in the mirror and realize that you are the conceited one, and you have nothing to do on this thread.
> 
> You are another perfect example for this thread.
> 
> Jews are not allowed to express themselves, tell that they are being attacked that people like yourself come up  and tell them that they do not have the right to complain, or call the police, or this and that.
> 
> All you have written is learned garbage.  See if you can fix that for the rest of you life, that way you will not be as "angry" at Jews.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, you could become part of the solution, and not part of the problem.




lol Wah!! Wah!!! Wah!!! to bad you don't represent most Jews, the ones who aren't phonies trying to hide their racism and bigotry behind ' The Holocaust N Stuff!!!' whenever you get outed got spouting rubbish, as if that absolves you of anything and lets you snivel 'antisemitism' whenever you feel like it. Go ahead and cheapen the memory of it even further, bigot.  Maybe Erdogan will let you massacre a few Armenians for a few bucks.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are not allowed to express themselves, tell that they are being attacked that people like yourself come up and tell them that they do not have the right to complain, or call the police, or this and that.



lol keep tossing out those strawmen; we all know you were raised to think the Xians are subhumans and everything bad that happens to Jewish people is far more important than the rest of the planet. Just go ahead and admit it, no reason to hide it as if you're ashamed of it; most Orthodox aren't. Here's a word from your favorite Rabbi, to give you hope:
















						Sephardi leader Yosef: Non-Jews exist to serve Jews - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Israeli Sephardic leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef in his weekly Saturday night sermon said that non-Jews exist to serve Jews.




					www.jta.org
				




*
Yosef, the spiritual leader of the Shas Party and the former chief Sephardi rabbi of Israel, also said that the lives of non-Jews are protected in order to prevent financial loss to Jews.


"With gentiles, it will be like any person: They need to die, but God will give them longevity. Why? Imagine that one’s donkey would die, they’d lose their money. This is his servant. That’s why he gets a long life, to work well for this Jew,” said the rabbi, who recently turned 90.


An audio recording of some of the rabbi’s remarks was broadcast on Israel’s Channel 10.*

You and Rosie still mourn his loss.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> Your history of Christianity and Judaism is distorted beyond recognition, which is exactly why some people are so easily incited to commit crimes against Jews and not feel any guilt at all.



lol more rubbish. Ezra and the Babbleloonian Temple racketeers wrecked whatever religion Jews had before, and the Pharisees who founded modern 'rabbinical Judaism' finished off what little was left of it. Modern 'Judaism' is just another racist cult, which is why so many Jews aren't believers any more. There is a reform movement, though, some who want to retrun to the real Torah of Moses and his followers; every once in while they get an audience in the Jewish press, not often but enough to notice they're there anyway.


----------



## irosie91

Sixties Fan said:


> UK actor faces ‘relentless’ abuse for playing Jewish character in BBC series
> 
> 
> Eddie Marsan, who is not Jewish, portrays leader of anti-fascist group in 'Ridley Road'; Twitter users claim he supports 'apartheid' and the show is 'favoring Zionists'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com





DudleySmith said:


> lol Wah!! Wah!!! Wah!!! to bad you don't represent most Jews, the ones who aren't phonies trying to hide their racism and bigotry behind ' The Holocaust N Stuff!!!' whenever you get outed got spouting rubbish, as if that absolves you of anything and lets you snivel 'antisemitism' whenever you feel like it. Go ahead and cheapen the memory of it even further, bigot.  Maybe Erdogan will let you massacre a few Armenians for a few bucks.


   oh gee----an inuendo from the pen of a pile of shit  ....."as if that absolves you of 
   anything..."  -----like what,  DOG SHIT?


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> oh gee----an inuendo from the pen of a pile of shit  ....."as if that absolves you of
> anything..."  -----like what,  DOG SHIT?


Please put Dudley know nothing on ignore.


----------



## DudleySmith

Sixties Fan said:


> Please put Dudley know nothing on ignore.



Go ahead, I certainly don't mind, as I could care less about you personally and I can pount out your lies and bigoted rubbish all day long without you palying 'I Touched You Last!!!' as if you had a chance of refuting anything.

Are you one of those tards who write hate letters to JP and Haaretz whining about their publishing articles that make your favorite Rabbis look bad to the non-Jews? lol Rosie probably does.


----------



## DudleySmith

irosie91 said:


> oh gee----an inuendo from the pen of a pile of shit  ....."as if that absolves you of
> anything..."  -----like what,  DOG SHIT?



Tell us more about those Hasidic 'homilies' you were raised on, Rosie. Does this article sound familiar to you?









						Growing Up Hasidic — and Racist
					

On April 22, 1987, my mother was rushed to Interfaith Medical Center, situated on the outskirts of Crown Heights in Brooklyn. My mother was new to this country, without anyone to guide her about things like where to give birth to her firstborn, me. She claims I was the only white baby in the...




					forward.com
				




*In the ultra-Orthodox Hasidic community I grew up in, racism is a common aspect of life. It is seen as necessary in order to maintain the separation from goyim, or gentiles, and uphold the status of chosen nation (and as Hasidim, chosen Jews). As young children, we were educated about the horrors of the gentiles, who were out to destroy the pious Jews. ”In every generation,” we read aloud each Passover, “they [the other nations]stand ready to destroy us.” We are further taught that Esau, who symbolizes gentiles, forever hates Jacob, the Jewish nation.

As a young child I accepted what I was taught about the outside world without question. My exposure to non-Jews was limited to the few words I exchanged with the old Polish woman with the tattered kerchief on her head who cleaned our house once a week, and to passing by our black neighbors on the streets of Crown Heights. Any interactions with people outside the community were nonexistent — and unnecessary — since everything we ever needed was accessible through other Hasidic Jews just like us.*


----------



## irosie91

DudleySmith said:


> Tell us more about those Hasidic 'homilies' you were raised on, Rosie. Does this article sound familiar to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Up Hasidic — and Racist
> 
> 
> On April 22, 1987, my mother was rushed to Interfaith Medical Center, situated on the outskirts of Crown Heights in Brooklyn. My mother was new to this country, without anyone to guide her about things like where to give birth to her firstborn, me. She claims I was the only white baby in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the ultra-Orthodox Hasidic community I grew up in, racism is a common aspect of life. It is seen as necessary in order to maintain the separation from goyim, or gentiles, and uphold the status of chosen nation (and as Hasidim, chosen Jews). As young children, we were educated about the horrors of the gentiles, who were out to destroy the pious Jews. ”In every generation,” we read aloud each Passover, “they [the other nations]stand ready to destroy us.” We are further taught that Esau, who symbolizes gentiles, forever hates Jacob, the Jewish nation.
> 
> As a young child I accepted what I was taught about the outside world without question. My exposure to non-Jews was limited to the few words I exchanged with the old Polish woman with the tattered kerchief on her head who cleaned our house once a week, and to passing by our black neighbors on the streets of Crown Heights. Any interactions with people outside the community were nonexistent — and unnecessary — since everything we ever needed was accessible through other Hasidic Jews just like us.*


   I grew up in an entirely secular home in the USA.   Both of my parents were born
   in the USA as was my maternal grandmother.   My maternal grandfather came to
   the USA as an immigrant---something about 1915.   My paternal grandparents
   grew up in LONDON.     I had no idea what a HASSID was until I was almost 20----
   HOWEVER  -----I came to NEW YORK I


DudleySmith said:


> Tell us more about those Hasidic 'homilies' you were raised on, Rosie. Does this article sound familiar to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Up Hasidic — and Racist
> 
> 
> On April 22, 1987, my mother was rushed to Interfaith Medical Center, situated on the outskirts of Crown Heights in Brooklyn. My mother was new to this country, without anyone to guide her about things like where to give birth to her firstborn, me. She claims I was the only white baby in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the ultra-Orthodox Hasidic community I grew up in, racism is a common aspect of life. It is seen as necessary in order to maintain the separation from goyim, or gentiles, and uphold the status of chosen nation (and as Hasidim, chosen Jews). As young children, we were educated about the horrors of the gentiles, who were out to destroy the pious Jews. ”In every generation,” we read aloud each Passover, “they [the other nations]stand ready to destroy us.” We are further taught that Esau, who symbolizes gentiles, forever hates Jacob, the Jewish nation.
> 
> As a young child I accepted what I was taught about the outside world without question. My exposure to non-Jews was limited to the few words I exchanged with the old Polish woman with the tattered kerchief on her head who cleaned our house once a week, and to passing by our black neighbors on the streets of Crown Heights. Any interactions with people outside the community were nonexistent — and unnecessary — since everything we ever needed was accessible through other Hasidic Jews just like us.*





DudleySmith said:


> Tell us more about those Hasidic 'homilies' you were raised on, Rosie. Does this article sound familiar to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing Up Hasidic — and Racist
> 
> 
> On April 22, 1987, my mother was rushed to Interfaith Medical Center, situated on the outskirts of Crown Heights in Brooklyn. My mother was new to this country, without anyone to guide her about things like where to give birth to her firstborn, me. She claims I was the only white baby in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the ultra-Orthodox Hasidic community I grew up in, racism is a common aspect of life. It is seen as necessary in order to maintain the separation from goyim, or gentiles, and uphold the status of chosen nation (and as Hasidim, chosen Jews). As young children, we were educated about the horrors of the gentiles, who were out to destroy the pious Jews. ”In every generation,” we read aloud each Passover, “they [the other nations]stand ready to destroy us.” We are further taught that Esau, who symbolizes gentiles, forever hates Jacob, the Jewish nation.
> 
> As a young child I accepted what I was taught about the outside world without question. My exposure to non-Jews was limited to the few words I exchanged with the old Polish woman with the tattered kerchief on her head who cleaned our house once a week, and to passing by our black neighbors on the streets of Crown Heights. Any interactions with people outside the community were nonexistent — and unnecessary — since everything we ever needed was accessible through other Hasidic Jews just like us.*


   I never so much as met a Chassidic Jew until I was well into my 30's.   I had no 
   idea as to what chassidism is ----of course, neither does the depraved psychotic 
   dudley.     I was never an acolyte of that sect.    HOWEVER----they are a fine and 
   upstanding group------something like Quakers


----------



## Sixties Fan

irosie91 said:


> I grew up in an entirely secular home in the USA.   Both of my parents were born
> in the USA as was my maternal grandmother.   My maternal grandfather came to
> the USA as an immigrant---something about 1915.   My paternal grandparents
> grew up in LONDON.     I had no idea what a HASSID was until I was almost 20----
> HOWEVER  -----I came to NEW YORK I
> 
> 
> 
> I never so much as met a Chassidic Jew until I was well into my 30's.   I had no
> idea as to what chassidism is ----of course, neither does the depraved psychotic
> dudley.     I was never an acolyte of that sect.    HOWEVER----they are a fine and
> upstanding group------something like Quakers


Please stop. Not the first psychopat and won t be the last. Stop responding to him on this thread


----------



## Viktor

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


You don't need to spend your time and money publicizing antisemitism. The AntiDefamation League exists to fight antisemitism. They have offices all over the world, a huge staff and millions in funding support. Just send your info to them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( It has never been about liberating Palestine, but always liberating Muslim conquered land from the Jews )


In a Hizb ut-Tahrir Australia rally, held in Sydney in support of Palestinians during the May 2021 conflict in Gaza and Jerusalem, a speaker supplicated: “Oh Allah give us the necks of the Jews […] of those evildoers!” A recap of the rally was posted on the Hizb Media YouTube channel on May 11, 2021. Ismail Al-Wahwah, the leader of Hizb ut-Tahrir Australia, said that soon his audience would see the end of this “evil, illegal occupier in Palestine.” The MC of the event chanted: “We will liberate Palestine!” “Khaybar, Khaybar, oh Jews! The army of Muhammad will return!” and “Destroy the Jews!”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Denver Police Department’s hate crimes team is investigating after two schools were vandalized over the weekend, including one Jewish school and a public school targeted with hateful messages.

George Washington High School in Glendale, where racist, antisemitic, and homophobic slurs were daubed on several surfaces, was targeted on Saturday night, according to local media reports. On Sunday evening, less than a mile away, a rock was thrown through a window of the Denver Academy of Torah, damaging an electrical box.

The DPB’s Bias-Motivated Crimes squad has said it is investigating both incidents as hate crimes.

The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) told reporters that the graffiti at George Washington High School was “widely dispersed on the sides of the building and on the bleachers,” and that when a witness attempted to confront a suspect at the Denver Academy of Torah, he “referred to Jews in a very disparaging way.”

(full article online)









						Denver Police Hate Crimes Squad Investigating Vandalism Found at Jewish School, Public High School
					

View of downtown Denver, looking west, from the Denver Museum of Nature & Science. Photo: Zenhaus / Wikimedia Commons The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A summary of UIUC Title VI Complaint filed by the Brandeis Center in March 27, 2020, noted that even though “UIUC has long been put on notice of the developing hostile environment on its campus,”  the UIUC administration . . ,  like other university leadership, “has simply not provided the community of pro-Israel, Jewish students with a discrimination-free academic environment” and, what is worse, “ . . . in the face of most instances of anti-Semitism and anti-Zionism, the University simply did nothing. When the University did respond, “in response to other incidents, UIUC took actions that were obviously inadequate on their face.” And even when “UIUC took steps that might in other contexts have been sufficient, they “were insufficient in UIUC’s particular case.”

More than one report has revealed that the presence of active anti-Israel activism—particularly as part of the ongoing boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) campus campaign against the Jewish state—is likely to result in an increase in anti-Jewish incidents or rhetoric. A 2018 report by the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs (JCPA), “Students for Justice in Palestine Unmasked,” for example, noted with dismay “the rise of online harassment of Jewish students, anti-Semitic vandalism, and even physical attacks against Jewish students _on campuses with a strong BDS movement_.” [Emphasis added.] Just as an AMCHA report had similarly discovered, the JCPA study noted a clear “correlation between an anti-Israel campus presence and anti-Semitism . . . .”  

As an example of this, the study described the University of Oregon’s student senate’s passage of “a resolution endorsing the BDS movement as an ‘anti-racist human rights movement.’” “Two months later,” the study noted, “a sign on campus belonging to the University of Oregon Hillel welcoming students in Hebrew and English was vandalized with profane statements including ‘Free Palestine you f*cks.’ The study also pointed to another instance at  Stanford University where that school’s “Students for Justice in Palestine leader and university residence advisor Hamzeh Daoud posted to Facebook, ‘I’m gonna physically fight Zionists on campus next year if someone comes at me with their “Israel is a democracy” bullsh*t. And after I abolish your ass I’ll go ahead and work every day for the rest of my life to abolish your petty ass ethno-supremacist, settler-colonial state.’”

Any evaluation of both the tenor and meaning of this rhetoric that attempts to justify it or explain it away as merely criticism of Israel is clearly dishonest, just as it is disingenuous to claim that virulent social justice activism has nothing to do with Jew-hatred. Yet SJP and other Israel-haters use these tactics and this radical, hateful activism to deflect their inherent bigotry, purporting to be acting on behalf of the oppressed.

It should come as no surprise, then, that Jewish students on these campuses, whether or not they actively support Israel or are animated by Zionism could be, and are, maligned by this aggressive activism against the Jewish state, and are made to pay the price for the alleged predations of Israel simply by virtue of being Jewish. That anti-Israel radicals have hijacked the narrative about the Israeli/Palestinian conflict and have cast Israel—and its supporters—as malignant and irredeemable racists and the Palestinian Arabs as innocent victims is a continuing tragedy in which Jewish students continue to be targets of the world’s oldest hatred.

(full article online)









						Jewish Students Under Attack | FrontpageMag
					

Richard L. Cravatts, Ph.D., a Freedom Center Journalism Fellow in Academic Free Speech and President Emeritus of Scholars for Peace in the




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A mezuzah torn from the door of the Hillel House at Northeastern University prompted condemnations from Jewish groups and university president Joseph E. Aoun, who said Wednesday that campus police are still investigating the incident.

“No matter its origin, this despicable act has left members of our Jewish community justifiably upset, saddened, and even fearful,” President Aoun said Wednesday. “They are experiencing firsthand an instance of senseless hate, coming at a time when the ancient scourge of antisemitism is on the rise across the US and around the world.”

The ritual scroll of parchment, traditionally affixed to the doorposts of Jewish homes, was discovered to have been ripped from the Jewish center’s entrance on Monday, as students arrived for morning services.

(full article online)









						Mezuzah Torn From Northeastern University Hillel House in ‘Despicable Act’
					

Northeastern University in Boston, Massachusetts. Photo Credit: WikiCommons. A mezuzah torn from the door of the Hillel House at Northeastern …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Founded in 1965, the University of Illinois at Chicago (UIC) prides itself on being one of the most diverse campuses in the United States, highlighting its welcoming of large numbers of students from multi-ethnic backgrounds for whom English is not their first language.

However, what most may not be aware of is that despite the college’s “inclusive” credentials, it is currently grappling with a festering problem of antisemitism, often cloaked in anti-Zionism.

Indeed, a bombshell report released earlier this year revealed that the issue of anti-Jewish bigotry at the establishment has become so widespread it was described as “disturbing.”

(full article online )









						University of Illinois at Chicago Grapples With Antisemitism as Students for Justice in Palestine Foments Hatred | Honest Reporting
					

This continues our series examining rising antisemitism and anti-Israel sentiment on college campuses in the United States. Founded in 1965, the




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

NYPD currently looking for two suspects who upon learning a man was Jewish began to kick and punch him until he fell to the ground.​
(full article online)









						Jewish man assaulted outside Brooklyn club by two men yelling anti-Semitic slurs
					

NYPD currently looking for two suspects who upon learning a man was Jewish began to kick and punch him until he fell to the ground.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Residents of a heavily Jewish neighborhood in Paris have been targeted in separate incidents this week that involved antisemitic hate mail delivered to their homes.

The incidents took place in Seine-Saint-Denis in the north-east of the French capital, according to the National Vigilance Bureau for Countering Antisemitism (BNCVA), a Paris-based organization that assists the victims of antisemitic attacks.

On Wednesday, two Jewish families living next door to each other in the same apartment building received handwritten notes posted to their front doors bearing the message, scrawled in large black letters, “Dirty Jews Out.”
--------
Wednesday’s incidents followed reports over the weekend of more than fifty homes in the Romainville area of Seine-Saint-Denis receiving crudely antisemitic hate mail.

Packages containing newspaper clippings covered in handwritten antisemitic barbs were left in residents’ mailboxes.

Slogans written in black magic marker ink included “Jewish racketeering since 1945,” “Jewish power, global threat” and “Money goes to the Jews.”

(full article online)









						‘Dirty Jews Out’: Residents of Paris Neighborhood Targeted With Antisemitic Hate Mail
					

“Dirty Jews Out”: An antisemitic note pinned to the front door of a Jewish family’s apartment in north-eastern Paris. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The incident occurred when a Jewish woman was walking down the street to pick up her five-year old child from the school bus stop. A man, who was described as approximately 30-year old, followed her and spit in her face, a police report said.

The spit hit the woman in the eyes, nose and mouth.

The assailant also screamed expletives about Jews, and said, “Hitler should have killed you when he had the chance.”

( full article online)









						Man arrested after anti-Semitic spitting attack in Crown Heights, New York
					

A Jewish woman on her way to pick up her son at the bus stop was spit on by a man who yelled anti-Semitic slurs at her.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Quasar44

During early this year : Jews were not even safe in NYC and LA as massive violent mobs attacked them


----------



## Quasar44

Move to Israel or fight back


----------



## Sixties Fan

Members of a neo-Nazi group hung a banner from a bridge in Austin, Texas Sunday with the message “Vax the Jews.”

The banner was put up by members of the Goyim Defense League, a group the Anti-Defamation League calls “a loose network of individuals connected by their virulent antisemitism.”

The group’s name itself is a parody of Jewish groups including the Jewish Defense League and Anti-Defamation League, using the word “goyim,” which means “non-Jews” and can have an insulting connotation. Photos on social media showed members of the group standing behind the banner making the Nazi salute.

(full article online)









						Neo-Nazi group hangs ‘Vax the Jews’ banner in Austin, Texas
					

'Goyim Defense League' hangs 'Vax the Jews' banner blocks away from synagogues and Jewish community center in Austin, Texas.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Algemeiner reports:




> A 32-year-old man convicted by an Austrian court on Thursday for an assault on a Jewish communal leader told the hearing: “I don’t hate all Jews — only those in Palestine.”
> 
> The unnamed man, a Syrian refugee who arrived in Austria in 2013, was sentenced to three years in a secure facility for mentally unstable prisoners. On Aug. 22, 2020, he attacked Elie Rosen, the president of the Jewish community in Graz, outside the city’s synagogue with a wooden club.
> 
> Identified through the synagogue’s CCTV cameras, Rosen’s assailant was subsequently linked by police in Graz to at least six other crimes — including the defacing of the Graz synagogue with the slogan “Free Palestine.”
> 
> Other buildings vandalized by Rosen’s assailant included an LGBTQ community center in Graz.
> 
> “He is characterized by a complete lack of repentance,” Chief Inspector Fritz Grundnig said at the time. “He is filled with hatred of Israel, Jews, gays, lesbians and prostitutes.”
> 
> The public prosecutor told the court that the assailant remained convinced in his belief that Jews should be targeted for “slaughter” and banned from living in Austria.



So how was this story headlined in El Dorar, a pan-Levant new site? That he was sentences "for his solidarity with Palestine!"




The same article justified his actions as well, saying that it was part of Syrian culture. "Syrian refugees in Europe suffer from difficulty in adapting to the laws and customs of Western society, which are far removed religiously and morally from what eastern societies know, and Syrian society in particular."

Attacking Jews and gays is a moral and religious obligation for Arabs. Their own media say so.

(full article online)









						Arab media: Man sentenced for attacking Jews, synagogue, LGBTQ is jailed for "solidarity with Palestine"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

* Attendees, including family members of Holocaust survivors, were left in shock *
* Intruders changed Manchester Reform Synagogue's Zoom picture to a swastika*
* Rabbi Robyn Ashworth-Steen said the incident was 'obviously premeditated'*
* The synagogue was recently used to film a scene in BBC drama Ridley Road*

(full article online)









						Worshippers at synagogue sickened as troll screams anti-Semitic abuse
					

Manchester Reform Synagogue's service, which was being held online via Zoom, was ambushed by 'violent' and 'shocking' intruders on Friday evening.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Even non-Jews are being attacked for other's hatred of Israel )

A 36-year old man was brutally beaten up by a group of three attackers in Berlin after he allegedly refused to say “Free Palestine,” police have said.

According to an initial report by Berlin police, the victim was walking on a sidewalk on Monday night when he was approached by three men who asked him to shout out something aloud. A police spokesperson confirmed to the German press that the 36-year old, a German citizen, was asked to say the slogan “Free Palestine.”

When the victim resisted the demand, the three men cornered him, beat him up and kicked him, seriously injuring his head, police said. The victim lost consciousness for a short time and suffered life-threatening injuries, as the three attackers managed to flee the scene. Witnesses called for an ambulance which took the attacked man to a hospital.

In a statement on Twitter, the American Jewish Committee’s Berlin office said the incident demonstrated that “Israel-related antisemitism is one of the essential and most widespread manifestations of modern antisemitism.”


The German-Israeli Society Youth Forum commented, “’Free Palestine’ is not a peaceful slogan, but is used to call for the destruction of the only Jewish state and is therefore clearly antisemitic. The attack shows that Israel-related antisemitism is a violent reality in Germany.”

The group cautioned that incidents of antisemitism in Germany are increasingly are not only verbally abusive, but are also expressed by physical attacks.

“This is a development that must be countered with all force and all means,” the Youth Forum demanded. “This includes increased education and prevention, as well as repressive means and tougher criminal prosecution.”

“Our thoughts are with the victim of this antisemitic attack and we wish him a speedy and full recovery. In order for Germany to remain a home for Jews, something must change as quickly as possible,” the group said.

The German Jewish NGO ValuesInitiative described the attack as a “hideous act” and a “brutal case of Israel-related antisemitism which is expressed more and more aggressively in Germany.”









						Three Attackers in Berlin Beat Man Unconscious After He Refuses to Shout ‘Free Palestine’
					

Police officers are seen Ostkreuz Station, in Berlin, Germany, Nov. 2, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Annegret Hilse. A 36-year old …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Turtlesoup

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


Jews, asians, and white especially male (including children) are the new targets........


----------



## Turtlesoup

Sixties Fan said:


>


Act of bratty rotten child(ren) obviously----------but quit possibly a jewish one playing games as well.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s just kind of shocking when any kind of anti-Semitic or hate rhetoric happens in our community,” she told _Fox29_. “It’s especially shocking when it happens in your driveway.”

The anti-Semitic hate group staged a protest outside a local church on the weekend. The next morning, hundreds of residents woke up to the group’s flyers in front of their homes.

On Tuesday, residents reported hearing the group yelling anti-Jewish slurs across the street from the Jewish Community Center.

JCC president Saul Levenshus added that while the city has seen occasional anti-Semitic incidents in the last few years, they have been relatively rare until now.

Both leaders said that the timing of the protest was not coincidental as it fell on the day that a Holocaust memorial event was taking place.

(full article online)









						Anti-Semitic hate group targets San Antonio, Texas
					

Group stages protest across from Jewish Community Center and distributes anti-Semitic flyers to San Antonio houses.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the Left, Boston University’s Elie Wiesel Center for Jewish Studies is hosting the Elie Wiesel Memorial Lecture Wednesday night – welcoming an activist who praises Palestinians’ “long history of nonviolence” while accusing Israel of “targeting” Palestinian children “simply because they want freedom.”

Debating whether the Holocaust happened is like debating whether the sun shines. And associating Wiesel’s name with a lying anti-Zionist is like giving Donald Trump a Martin Luther King bridge-building award.

(full article online)










						BU's Elie Wiesel Center mocks the Holocaust - opinion
					

Associating Wiesel’s name with a lying anti-Zionist is like giving Donald Trump a Martin Luther King bridge-building award.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Semitic abuse captured on camera in Brooklyn as man berates woman
					

An unidentified man in Flatbush, Brooklyn was captured on camera going on an aggressive anti-Semitic rant as a woman walked down the street: 'You f**king Jewish b***h. I wish Hitler was still here,'




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Several other European countries have imposed legal restrictions on ritual slaughter. The practice is banned entirely in Slovenia while pre-stunning is required in Cyprus, Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway, Sweden and Switzerland.

Commenting on the Greek court’s decision, Rabbi Menachem Margolin, chairman of the European Jewish Association (EJA) observed that the “downstream consequences” of the ECJ’s ruling last December were already manifesting.

“Jewish Freedom of Religion is under direct attack,” Margolin said in a statement. “It started in Belgium, moved to Poland and Cyprus and now it is Greece’s turn.”

Margolin pointed out that “attack” on kosher slaughter was being directed from “the very institutions that have vowed to protect our communities.”

“What use is it to protect Jews while legislating fundamental pillars of our religion out of existence?” he asked.

(full article online)









						Religious Liberties of European Jews Under ‘Direct Attack’ as Greece Becomes Latest Country to Outlaw Kosher Slaughter
					

(Illustrative) Vacuum-packed kosher beef at the Biernacki slaughterhouse in Poland. Photo: Reuters/Kacper Pempel. The highest court in Greece on Tuesday …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Louis D. Brandeis Center for Human Rights Under Law is calling for the University of Massachusetts (UMass) Boston to investigate their Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) chapter over the harassment of a pro-Israel reporter a few months earlier.

On June 24, Dexter Van Zile, a research fellow for CAMERA (Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis), was covering a UMass SJP rally in front of the Anti-Defamation League’s regional office in Boston. One of the speakers at the rally pointed out that Van Zile was in the crowd taking notes and accused him of attempting “to smear and muckrake our righteous movement.” The speaker then urged the crowd to start chanting “Zionist Go Home!” at Van Zile, and they did. Video footage of the incident shows several people surrounding Van Zile, calling him a “Nazi” and a “pig.” He was also shoved and spat on; a handful of people urged the crowd to stop and not give him “ammunition.”


(full article online)









						Brandeis Center Calls on UMass Boston to Investigate SJP Over Harassment of Pro-Israel Reporter
					

Video footage of the incident shows several people surrounding Van Zile, calling him a “Nazi” and a “pig.” He was also shoved and spat on.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Incompatible values?

BDS says that somebody connected to his Jewish community cannot be a judge because the values of his community are incompatible with the values of his country. 

If a Jewish person cannot be a judge, can they be a doctor or a teacher? Can they be a writer or a social worker? Can they even be tolerated as a fellow citizen? 

You might think that an organisation which teaches South Africans to regard most Jews and their communal organisations as racist and therefore evil, might be shy to enter a discussion about antisemitism. 

Jews have been targeted before by movements which said that Jewish values were incompatible with the values of the wider community around them. This is not the first time that people campaigned against Jews being judges. This is not the first time that people looked at Jewish judges and saw only representatives of "the Jews" wearing the robes, rather than judges who happened to be Jewish. This is not the first time that Jews have been subject to boycott campaigns. 

Having defined our Zionism, the BDS campaign proceeds to attempt also to define the antisemitism that we experience. 

Most people would think that if you want to understand antisemitism, you should start by asking the institutions of the Jewish community for help. But BDS says that Jewish communal institutions cannot be trusted, that they lie, even about antisemitism. BDS says that Jewish talk about antisemitism in this context should be understood as a cunning trick, an attempt to de-legitimise criticism of Israel by pretending that it is antisemitic.

The BDS campaign says that if you want to understand antisemitism, you should listen only to the small minority of Jews who agree with them that ordinary Jews are racists, loyal to apartheid Israel and alien to South African values. It turns out that there are some Jews who are willing to endorse the BDS campaign's attempt to define Jewish identity, Zionism and even antisemitism.

(full article online)









						OPINION | David Unterhalter and BDS: Not the first campaign against Jews being judges | News24
					

David Hirsh and Charisse Zeifert ask why would an association with the representative body of a person’s community disqualify them from sitting on the Constitutional Court following BDS's statement on David Unterhalter?




					www.news24.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The desecration of a Torah scroll at a George Washington University fraternity drew widespread condemnation by the campus community, local officials and national Jewish groups on Monday, as Washington, DC police continued an investigation.

“Tau Kappa Epsilon is disappointed, frustrated, and sickened by the crime and hate shown to our Alpha-Pi Chapter at George Washington University during a break-in over the weekend,” a statement from the fraternity said Monday. “This attack on Greek Life and display of antisemitism has no place in our society.”

The fraternity commented on the break-in Sunday night in an Instagram post, calling it a “blatant act of antisemitism and violence against our brothers.” Photographs of the damage published by The Hatchet student newspaper showed cabinets, doors and walls sprayed with hot sauce, and the Torah scroll ripped apart and soaked in a blue liquid, which the fraternity’s president said was laundry detergent.











						Outcry Over Desecration of Torah Scroll in ‘Disturbing’ Vandalism at George Washington University Fraternity
					

The George Washington University President’s Office. Photo: Difference engine / Wikimedia Commons The desecration of a Torah scroll at a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

London police on Saturday arrested a 16-year-old boy for spray painting swastikas on the side of a wall close to the Belsize Square Synagogue in Camden, The Evening Standard reported. The arrest was made after police had been alerted at 7:30 PM on Saturday by an individual who saw the graffiti.

At 8 PM, thirty minutes after being called, the police found the boy nearby and arrested him on suspicion of “religiously aggravated criminal damage.”

(full article online)









						Police Arrest Boy, 16, for Painting Swastikas Outside London’s Belsize Square Synagogue
					

the young suspect had been taken into custody and later released under investigation.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Always good for business )






The controversial sign hung outside Budget Automotive Repair in San Antonio. Photo: Google
Residents of south side of San Antonio, Texas, have expressed distress over a bizarre sign outside a local garage that includes the words “Heil Hitler” and the Nazi swastika.

The sign, in large red letters on a white banner, has been on display at the entrance to the Budget Automotive Repair shop on Quintana Road.

Annette Orta, a local resident who grew up in the neighborhood, told the local CBSstation that the banner had left her with a feeling of deep unease.

“It’s scary to know that we have some people that feel that way in the community,” she said. “That’s all it is, it’s discrimination and hating.”

The owner of the garage, Frank Pena, told the same station that it was his right to display the sign under the terms of the First Amendment.

Local media chose to obscure the sign’s wording — “Heil Hitler and Dr. Porshe (sic) How Many Poisoned Jews Does it Take to Make An Audi?” with the “e” in “Heil” rendered as a swastika — in their reports of the controversy.

The Algemeiner was unable to reach Pena on Tuesday for an explanation of the meaning of the sign, which references two world-famous German automobile manufacturers, Porsche and Audi, that are known for having retained ties to the Nazi regime during the World War II era.

(full article online)









						‘Heil Hitler’ Sign Outside San Antonio Automotive Repair Shop Causes Distress in Local Community
					

The controversial sign hung outside Budget Automotive Repair in San Antonio. Photo: Google Residents of south side of San Antonio, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> ( Always good for business )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The controversial sign hung outside Budget Automotive Repair in San Antonio. Photo: Google
> Residents of south side of San Antonio, Texas, have expressed distress over a bizarre sign outside a local garage that includes the words “Heil Hitler” and the Nazi swastika.
> 
> The sign, in large red letters on a white banner, has been on display at the entrance to the Budget Automotive Repair shop on Quintana Road.
> 
> Annette Orta, a local resident who grew up in the neighborhood, told the local CBSstation that the banner had left her with a feeling of deep unease.
> 
> “It’s scary to know that we have some people that feel that way in the community,” she said. “That’s all it is, it’s discrimination and hating.”
> 
> The owner of the garage, Frank Pena, told the same station that it was his right to display the sign under the terms of the First Amendment.
> 
> Local media chose to obscure the sign’s wording — “Heil Hitler and Dr. Porshe (sic) How Many Poisoned Jews Does it Take to Make An Audi?” with the “e” in “Heil” rendered as a swastika — in their reports of the controversy.
> 
> The Algemeiner was unable to reach Pena on Tuesday for an explanation of the meaning of the sign, which references two world-famous German automobile manufacturers, Porsche and Audi, that are known for having retained ties to the Nazi regime during the World War II era.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Heil Hitler’ Sign Outside San Antonio Automotive Repair Shop Causes Distress in Local Community
> 
> 
> The controversial sign hung outside Budget Automotive Repair in San Antonio. Photo: Google Residents of south side of San Antonio, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



The guy who runs the auto repair is likeTrump and thinks he can be as crude and outrageous as he likes..


----------



## Sixties Fan

Heroism in NYC After Man Throws Molotov Cocktail into New York Deli
					

It could have been much worse had these heroes not stepped up and acted!




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The guy who runs the auto repair is likeTrump and thinks he can be as crude and outrageous as he likes..


The cars makers were Nazis, the Auto dealer loves Nazis and so does Trump.

It is not a matter of crudeness and being outrageous.

It is about being Nazis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fire set outside Austin, Texas synagogue follows spate of antisemitic acts
					

After string of anti-Semitic incidents, fire sparked outside of Austin synagogue.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Arizona Jewish group called on a Phoenix-area school district to condemn a bizarre antisemitic rant delivered during a school board meeting last week, drawing a new response from local officials.

Queen Creek resident Melanie Rettle accused “the Jews” of plotting to deploy ineffective COVID-19 vaccines and causing inflation, according to a Jewish News of Greater Phoenix report, during an Oct. 27 Chandler Unified School District school board meeting.

“If you want to talk about racism, if you want to bring it in, then let’s bring it in. Let’s get to the bottom of it. We’re talking about white supremacy. OK, let’s get to the very bottom of it,” the woman said.

“Every one of these things, the deep state, the cabal, the swamp, the elite — you can’t mention it, but I will — there is one race that owns all the pharmaceutical companies and these vaccines aren’t safe, they aren’t effective and they aren’t free. You know that you’re paying for it through the increase in gas prices, the increase in food prices — you’re paying for this and it’s being taken from your money and being given to these pharmaceutical companies, and if you want to bring race into this: it’s the Jews.”

After Rettler surrendered the floor amid applause from several audience members, board president Bob Mozdzen said, “Comments really need to be related to what the school board can do something about, and this was not something we can do something about. So please have your comments with something that is within our jurisdiction.”

In an letter the following day, the Arizona chapter of the Anti-Defamation League said that the official’s rebuke of the woman failed to meet the severity of the remarks made.

“The lack of response from Board members to last night’s public speaker who used blatant antisemitic tropes and stereotypes to promote anti-vaccine and anti-CRT views is simply appalling and dangerous,” wrote Marc Krell, Associate Regional Director of ADL Arizona in an open letter.

“When we allow the use of antisemitic tropes to make false accusations and detract from the truth, we are no longer fostering a safe and inclusive climate for students, educators, and administrators.”

Chandler Unified School District spokesperson Terry Locke told Arizona Central on Monday that the board had no time to interrupt Rettler’s most offensive comments, which, he added, were a shocking conclusion to a 90-second rant.

(full article online)









						Arizona Jewish Community Rebukes ‘It’s the Jews’ Rant at Local School Board Meeting
					

Chandler High School. Photo Credit: Tony the Marine (talk) / Wikimedia Commons An Arizona Jewish group called on a Phoenix-area …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

— A French court on Wednesday fined seven people for a torrent of antisemitic abuse on social media aimed at the runner-up of the latest Miss France contest.

April Benayoum, who competed for the Miss France title in December, became the subject of hate messages after saying at the event that her father is of Israeli origin.

The insults — such as “Hitler forgot about this one” and “Don’t vote for a Jew” — were posted mainly on Twitter and drew condemnation from politicians and associations.

During the trial, the suspects all admitted to publishing the messages, but denied they were antisemitic, with some arguing they were making a political statement defending the cause of the Palestinians.

But the court found that the posts expressed “a rejection of a person because of their origins” or “because of their presumed religion” and that they targeted Benayoum directly.

(full article online)










						French court fines 7 people for antisemitic abuse of Miss France runner-up
					

April Benayoum was targeted online after revealing her father is Israeli




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sunday, a paper Torah scroll belonging to the Tau Kappa Epsilon fraternity was found ripped apart and soaked in blue laundry detergent after a break-in, an incident condemned by national Jewish groups and local authorities.

In response, some 400 Jewish and non-Jewish students marched through George Washington University and Washington D.C. on Monday. a “Torah procession” began at the Tau Kappa Epsilon house and continued through the neighborhoods of Jewish fraternity Zeta Beta Tau and Jewish sorority Alpha Epsilon Phi, with each receiving a mezuzah on the doors of their houses.

Arriving in Kogan Plaza after marching through F Street and G Street, which were closed off by the Metropolitan Police Department, demonstrators listened to a reading from the Torah and several speeches from the event’s organizers.

“[The] overall message of the event was to respond to hate with love and respond to darkness with light,” said Chabad at GWU Rabbi Yudi Steiner on Monday, according to the Hatchet. “There are endless opportunities for all GW students, Jewish and non Jewish, to make a proactive choice to be loving and to be proud of who they are, be they Jewish or any other faith or creed. Be proud of who you are, especially when negativity rears its ugly head.”

A call from Steiner for Jewish students to hang mezuzahs on their doors drew a bizarre, hateful threat from one member of the public, according to an email exchange shared by the Jewish on Campus Twitter account, which collects reports of antisemitism from students.

“Hammering Mezuzahs on doors is the equivalent of hammering swastikas,” ranted a person who identified herself as Lisa Brewer of San Clemente, California. “People, students, decent people in general are sick of Jewish dominance and the murderous racism of The Jewish State, slaughtering children with impunity,” said the note emailed to Steiner, who is Executive Director of the Rohr Chabad Center at GWU.

Responded Steiner, “Thank you for reminding me why I keep affixing more Mezuzot and singing Am Yisrael Chai as loud as ever. I’m sorry that my Jewish identity and pride makes you so mad. Please know that every attack on our People will be met with more Mezuzot and more proud Jews.”

(full article online)









						Mezuzah Reported Vandalized at George Washington University, Days After Fraternity Torah Desecrated
					

The George Washington University President’s Office. Photo: Difference engine / Wikimedia Commons A George Washington University sophomore said her mezuzah …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

London Soccer Club West Ham United ‘Appalled’ by Fans Chanting Antisemitic Abuse on Plane to Belgium
					

West Ham United fans singing an antisemitic chant as a Jewish man boards the same flight to Belgium. Photo: Screenshot. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

French police arrested a teenager who brandished a large knife in front of a Jewish high school outside Lyon while shouting antisemitic slogans.

The incident took place Thursday outside College/Lycee Juive de Lyon in Villeurbanne, a suburb of the eastern city, the _Actu17 _news site reported Friday. He also hurled marbles at students in the school and called them “dirty Jews” as he waved the knife, a machete with a 2-foot-long blade, according to the report, which noted that the boy had no police record.

The incident comes as French Jews and French schools are both on high alert after a series of deadly incidents. Last year, a high school teacher who had drawn criticism for showing his students caricatures of the Islamic prophet Muhammad was murdered outside his school, allegedly by a teenager who had been radicalized online.

(full article online)









						Teenager arrested after waving machete in front of French Jewish school
					

Teen hurls marbles at students, calling 'dirty Jews', while brandishing machete in front of Jewish high school in France.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The French newspaper _Le Parisien_ reports that an 11-year-old boy was harassed by a number of 14-year-old students from his school for several days.

The students followed the boy and insulted him several times. One day, while walking with two of his friends, he was asked if he was Jewish. When he replied in the affirmative, they beat him vigorously, strangled him and said to him: "Dirty Jew, we are going to suffocate you with gas as they did before to the Jews."

They then demanded that he "surrender" and the frightened boy agreed immediately. They slammed him to the ground, did a Nazi salute and left.

(full article online)









						Schoolkids in France: 'Dirty Jew, we'll suffocate you with gas'
					

14-year-olds attack 11-year-old after identifying him as a Jew. They were arrested and will be indicted for 'anti-Semitic violence.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

NSW Multiculturalism Minister Natalie Ward has spoken to her federal counterpart Alex Hawke about banning Islamist group Hizb ut-Tahrir.

It comes after the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) translated a video of a rally held by the group in May where the crowd reportedly chanted in Arabic “Destroy the Jews!” and “O Allah, give us the necks of those evildoers!”

In a reply received last week, Ward wrote, “Racial vilification and public threats of violence have no place in a peaceful and harmonious NSW.

“I have spoken to my federal counterpart and asked him to investigate banning this organisation from Australia.”

The AJN understands Ward has since been advised to take the matter up with Home Affairs Minister Karen Andrews.

In a parliamentary hearing last Friday, Minister for Counter-terrorism Anthony Roberts said, “There’s no tolerance for this incitement of violence.”

In response to questioning by Secord, he said, “Symbols of hatred and antisemitism are unacceptable anywhere in our community.”

Meanwhile, Vaucluse MP Gabrielle Upton delivered a Notice of Motion in Parliament on Tuesday that “strongly condemns any display of antisemitism in NSW including recent reports of an antisemitism video posted by the Hizb ut-Tahrir organisation”.

(full article and video online)









						Minister calls for group’s banning
					

NSW Multiculturalism Minister Natalie Ward has spoken to her federal counterpart Alex Hawke about banning Islamist group Hizb ut-Tahrir.




					www.australianjewishnews.com


----------



## Captain Caveman

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Police Release Image of Suspect in Brutal Assault on Orthodox Jewish Man
> 
> 
> An image of the suspect in an assault on a Jewish man in the Stamford Hill neighborhood of London on …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Are Jews a Race or a Religion?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Captain Caveman said:


> Are Jews a Race or a Religion?


A Nation, an Ethnic group, and a Religion.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Sixties Fan said:


> A Nation, an Ethnic group, and a Religion.


Just like Islam, a Religion.


----------



## bambu.

fncceo said:


> Every Jew should consider carrying arms or being trained in the use of firearms.
> 
> View attachment 530313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result."*
> 
> -- Albert Einstein


That's one solution.
Another would be some, or some better, security.
Absolute security protects absolutely.

Jewish people dress as Jewish people...and as such stand out from the crowd...easy targets especially when alone.


----------



## fncceo

bambu. said:


> Jewish people dress as Jewish people...



You mean fabulous?


----------



## Mindful

The attack on the Israeli ambassador in London!


----------



## bambu.

fncceo said:


> You mean fabulous?


I mean "riskily".
I know it's tradition, but if it cannot be changed, SWAT teams should be hired.
"Fabulous" is in the eye of the beholder.
I do love black.


----------



## bambu.

Mindful said:


> The attack on the Israeli ambassador in London!


Where was the 'air-tight', 'water- ight', 'every other tight', security?
Given that Jewish folk are not, shall we say...loved by every person in the world, ..absolute security must be put in place to protect them.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New York State Governor Kathy Hochul on Friday directed the NY State Police Hate Crimes Task Force to investigate reports of violently antisemitic rhetoric heard at a town planning meeting earlier this week in Rockland County.

“I have directed the State Police Hate Crimes Task Force and the New York State Division of Human Rights to assist local leaders responding to this incident,” Hochul tweeted on Friday.

“Hateful, antisemitic speech will not be tolerated,” she continued. “We will do everything we can to protect our 

The incident in question took place on Wednesday night at a Planning Board meeting in Haverstraw, Rockland County, that discussed the growing Orthodox Jewish community in the area.


One speaker — identified by an antisemitism watchdog group as local resident Nick Collela — was abruptly cut off by the chair after expressing a desire to run over his Jewish neighbors with his car.

(full article online)









						NY State Police Investigate After Man Tells Town Planning Meeting of Desire to Run Over Jewish Residents of Rockland County With His Car
					

A view of the main post office in Haverstraw, New York. Photo: Wikimedia. New York State Governor Kathy Hochul on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The number of reported antisemitic incidents on UK university campuses spiked significantly this academic year, with an increase of 59% over the previous year’s figures.

The Community Security Trust (CST), which monitors and works to combat antisemitism in the UK, recorded 111 university-related antisemitic incidents, compared with 70 in the 2019-2020 academic year.

This figure represents a record high for antisemitic incidents on university campuses since the CST began tracking this specific number in 2002.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic incidents on UK university campuses at record high
					

Increase in antisemitic incidents in 2020/2021 is largely due to a wave of anti-Jewish incidents during and following the Israel-Hamas war in May.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

New statistics released by Germany’s federal government on Monday showed no let-up in the number of antisemitic incidents this year, with an average of six incidents targeting Jews every 24 hours.

As of Nov. 5, a total of 1,850 antisemitic crimes had been reported during 2021, the federal government said in response to a data request from Petra Pau, a leader of The Left Party and the vice-president of the Bundestag, Germany’s parliament. The data was gathered from the case statistics of the Federal Criminal Police Office (BKA) on politically motivated crime, the news outlet Welt reported.

Antisemitism policy experts expressed the fear that the final toll of incidents in 2021 could exceed that of previous years. In 2019, 2,032 antisemitic incidents were reported in Germany, while in 2020 — a year defined by the COVID-19 pandemic lockdown — the total increased to 2,351.

Of this year’s incidents, 35 have involved physical violence, with 17 people injured as a result of antisemitic attacks.

(full article online)









						With Six Incidents Every 24 Hours, No Let-Up in Antisemitic Outrages in Germany During 2021, Government Figures Reveal
					

Supporters of the Islamist group Muslim Interaktiv stage an antisemitic demonstration in Hamburg, Germany, May 28, 2021. Photo: Screenshot. New …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A federal criminal complaint and attached arrest affidavit, uploaded online by George Washington University’s Program on Extremism, include journal entries by Sechriest that appear to confess to the arson — in particular, the phrases “scout out target” and “I set a synagogue on fire.”

The affidavit also details items found during searches of Sechriest’s home and vehicle. These include clothes identical to those worn by the suspect in surveillance videos of the crime, evidence of the purchase of a large gasoline can, materials used to produce Molotov cocktails, and far-right antisemitic stickers.

One sticker shows a stick figure behind a pulpit emblazoned with the Star of David beneath the words “would you kill them all to seize your rights?” Two swastikas appear at the bottom of the sticker along with the word “blood.”

The attempted arson came amid a spate of antisemitic incidents in the Austin area, which prompted the passage of a City Council resolution condemning “all hateful speech and violent action that casts blame, promotes racism or discrimination, or harms the Jewish community.”

Recent incidents include the vandalization of a local high school with Nazi symbols, a banner hung from an overpass that read “Vax the Jews,” the public display of antisemitic posters on a local street, and antisemitic letters sent to Jewish residents that blamed them for the coronavirus pandemic.

(full article online)









						Suspected Austin Arsonist Confessed to Crime in Journal: ‘I Set a Synagogue on Fire’
					

Franklin Barrett Sechriest, the suspect charged with the attempted arson of an Austin synagogue. Photo: Austin Fire Department A man …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Colombian Defense Minister Diego Molano disclosed that two Hezbollah operatives were recently expelled from the South American country.

“Two months ago we had to deal with a situation where we had to set up an operation to capture and expel two criminals mandated by Hezbollah who intended to commit a criminal act in Colombia,” Molano told the daily El Tiempo.

Molano didn’t elaborate, but El Tiempo cited Colombian military officials who said the operatives were spying on Israeli and U.S. diplomats and businessmen. The report also said the paper obtained classified documents which prove that the Mossad tipped off Colombian authorities to a Hezbollah plot to assassinate a former Mossad agent living in Bogota, Columbia’s capital.

Hezbollah has also been tied to Colombian drug cartels trafficking tons of cocaine to Europe and laundering money in Lebanon.

It wouldn’t be the first time Hezbollah acted as Iran’s proxy to target Israelis and Jews in South America.

The terror organization blew up the Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires in 1992 and the headquarters of the Buenos Aires Jewish community in 1994. Combined, the two attacks killed 115 people and injured more than 500.

(full article online)









						Colombia Expels Hezbollah Operatives Plotting to Kill Israelis | United with Israel
					

A former Mossad agent was extracted from Bogota amid report Hezbollah was tracking Israeli and U.S. diplomats and businessmen.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The suspect in an incident of antisemitic harassment at a bagel store in New York City. Photo: NYPD
The NYPD is investigating an apparently antisemitic incident of aggravated harassment at a kosher bagel store in New York, over Israeli flags hung outside the establishment.

The incident took place at Bagels & Co. at 188-02 Union Turnpike in Queens, police said.

A young man approached an employee and customers and said, “Remove those Israeli flags and shut the business down or I’ll burn the building down.”

Caught on security cameras, the suspect can be seen wearing large gray headphones, a light-colored long-sleeved hoodie and a backpack. The unidentified male was recording the episode on his cellphone throughout.










						NYPD Investigating Threat at Kosher Bagel Store: ‘Remove Those Israeli Flags or I’ll Burn the Building Down’
					

The suspect in an incident of antisemitic harassment at a bagel store in New York City. Photo: NYPD The NYPD …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Indiana University, Bloomington (IU) Jewish life group has formed an antisemitism task force following the repeated theft and desecration of Jewish religious symbols in university residence halls.

Since the Jewish High Holidays in September, WHTR 13 reported Tuesday, at least a dozen mezuzahs have been stolen from Jewish students, shocking the community.

“It became obvious very quickly that it wasn’t just vandalism, that it was much more than that, that it was targeted and directed specifically at the Jewish students,” IU Hillel Director Rabbi Sue Laikin Silberberg told the outlet. “It’s like somebody just taking what’s so much a part of who you are and ripping it out. It is so important that we say we will not stand up for this.”

Residences on at least three different quads have been targeted in recent months, with at least one student also the subject of verbal harassment.









						‘At Least a Dozen’ Mezuzah Thefts Prompts New Antisemitism Task Force at Indiana University
					

Indiana University, Bloomington. Photo: MARELBU / Wikimedia Commons An Indiana University, Bloomington (IU) Jewish life group has formed an antisemitism …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

B’nai Brith condemns Nandini Jammi for ‘unacceptable and unwarranted’ attack on Jewish journalist
					

“Jammi’s flippant use of that term beside an image of Mr. Hoffman, an Orthodox Jew, is unacceptable and unwarranted. Her proper next step is a fulsome apology.”




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish gravestone desecrated with a white supremacist sticker. Photo: Anti-Defamation Commission


A leading Australian civil rights organization has condemned a “reprehensible” desecration of a Jewish gravestone at a Tasmania, Australia cemetery.

A white-supremacist sticker with the words “White Force – Old School Aussie Hate” was discovered placed on top of the Star of David on a gravestone at Launceston’s Carr Villa Cemetery,  the Anti-Defamation Commission (ADC) said Friday.

It was found by a Jewish mother and daughter who pay weekly visits to the cemetery, the group said, and perpetrated on the anniversary of “Pogromnacht” — the Nazi-led violent riot against the German Jewish community in 1938.










						Australian Jewish Leaders Condemn ‘Vile’ White Supremacist Desecration of Jewish Gravestone
					

A Jewish gravestone desecrated with a white supremacist sticker. Photo: Anti-Defamation Commission A leading Australian civil rights organization has condemned …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A journalist working for one of Brazil’s largest broadcasters apologized for saying on TV on Wednesday that the only way his country could match Germany’s wealth is by killing its Jews.

Jose Carlos Bernardi, a pundit for Jovem Pan, a right-leaning radio and television station, made the comments in a discussion Tuesday about a visit by former Brazilian president Luis Inácio Lula da Silva to Germany.

Asked by journalist Amanda Klein how Brazil could attain the economic development enjoyed by Germany, Bernardi replied: “Only by attacking Jews will we get there. If we kill a gazillion Jews and appropriate their economic power, then Brazil will get rich. That’s what happened with Germany after the war.”











						Brazilian journalist apologizes for saying Jews need to be killed to attain wealth
					

'If we kill a gazillion Jews and appropriate their economic power, then Brazil will get rich,' Jose Carlos Bernardi said live on TV




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## bambu.

In my mind, Jews are not the enemy.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in New York City are searching for a man who ripped a kippah off the head of an unsuspecting passerby before subjecting his victim to an antisemitic insult.

The NYPD Hate Crimes Unit reported that the incident took place on Thursday afternoon in downtown Manhattan. The 34-year-old victim was at the junction of Broadway and West 3rd Street when the assailant tore his kippah off his head. When the victim demanded the return of his kippah, the assailant threw it back accompanied by an antisemitic insult.

A photograph of the alleged assailant showed an African-American male clad entirely in black and wearing dark sunglasses. Police confirmed that neither the assailant nor the victim were known to each other prior to the incident.









						NYPD Search for Assailant Who Ripped Kippah From Jewish Man’s Head in Manhattan Street
					

The NYPD released an image of the alleged assailant who ripped a kippah from the head of a Jewish man. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rupol2000

Sixties Fan said:


> Nazis took over Germany


And why should Germans not like Jews, at least Ashkenazi? They lived side by side, have a single culture and language, the Germans spread the Abrahamic religion throughout Europe. Both Germans and Jews have always believed in the Jewish God and were specialists in the trade deal. I see no reason for their confrontation. I do not see any difference between the original Germans and Ashkenazi.


----------



## Sixties Fan

rupol2000 said:


> And why should Germans not like Jews, at least Ashkenazi? They lived side by side, have a single culture and language, the Germans spread the Abrahamic religion throughout Europe. Both Germans and Jews have always believed in the Jewish God and were specialists in the trade deal. I see no reason for their confrontation. I do not see any difference between the original Germans and Ashkenazi.


Read the history of the German people since they embraced Christianity and then return to discuss this.

Also look into :

Judaism and Christianity do not believe in the same Jewish G-D.  
What is the difference between the two entities?

The Visigoth spread Christianity, not Judaism.

Indigenous Germans are from Germany.

Ashkenazy Jews are from Ancient Israel.

Two totally different and faraway from each other lands.

Get back to me on any of the above when you can.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Axe Thrown Through Window of Belgrade Jewish Cemetery Chapel
					

A broken window of the chapel at a Jewish cemetery in Belgrade, Serbia. Photo: Office of the Jewish Community in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Juicin

lol i keep scrolling but 90%+ plus didn't meet any definition of an "attack"


----------



## Sixties Fan

The NYPD is seeking three women who attacked Jews in three separate incidents in Brooklyn.

The suspects slapped a three-year-old boy across the face last Friday, pulled an 18-year-old girl to the ground on Sunday, and shortly after repeatedly slapped a nine-year-old boy on the head, police said.

(full article online)









						NYPD Seeking Three Women in Series of Assaults on Jewish Children in Brooklyn
					

An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. The NYPD is seeking three women who attacked Jews in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Juicin

Sixties Fan said:


> The NYPD is seeking three women who attacked Jews in three separate incidents in Brooklyn.
> 
> The suspects slapped a three-year-old boy across the face last Friday, pulled an 18-year-old girl to the ground on Sunday, and shortly after repeatedly slapped a nine-year-old boy on the head, police said.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD Seeking Three Women in Series of Assaults on Jewish Children in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. The NYPD is seeking three women who attacked Jews in …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



jesus christ a 3 year old boy

hahahaha


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday night, a bus full of Jews on their way to a Chanukah celebration in central London was attacked by a group of what appear to be Arab men who spat, cursed, used obscene gestures and banged their shoes against the bus as it was apparently stopped at a traffic light.



Throwing shoes, or showing someone the soles of one's shoes, is considered highly offensive in the Arab world.

According to the people posting the video, this happened on Oxford Street in London.

The bus was playing Jewish music and may have had Chanukah decorations, possibly children wearing kippot, making it obvious that it was filled with Jews.

(full article and video online)









						Video of Arab-looking men attacking bus of Jews in London Monday night (update x2)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Ukraine on Monday were investigating two separate incidents of vandals damaging menorahs erected in public spaces to celebrate the Jewish festival of Hanukkah, which began on Sunday night.

In the capital Kyiv, police officers apprehended a man as he attempted to knock down a menorah in the city’s Independence Square on Sunday night. A video of the incident released by the United Jewish Community of Ukraine (UJCU) caught the man, named as Yuri Tebenko, telling the officers, “It wasn’t necessary to put this here,” as they arrested him.

The UJCU confirmed that it would ask the police to initiate criminal proceedings against Tebenko. A statement from the organization shared with the Ukrainian media additionally observed that Andriy Rochok — who deliberately toppled a Hanukkah menorah in Kyiv last year — was spotted accompanying Tebenko near the scene of Sunday’s incident. The UJCU noted with disappointment that Rachok had still not been prosecuted for last year’s attack.

Separately, a menorah in the city of Dnipro, in central Ukraine, was toppled in the early hours of Monday morning. The Dniprovsky District Department of the Ukrainian police released a video of the incident that showed five individuals approaching the menorah in the city’s Europe Square. The men can be seen shaking the menorah at its base in attempt to pull it over. As a bus pulls up at an adjacent bus stop, the menorah crashes to the sidewalk as passengers are seen disembarking.

(full article online)









						Ukraine Cops Investigating Two Separate Incidents of Hanukkah Menorah Vandalism
					

Ukrainian police arrest a man named as Yuri Tebenko as he attempted to vandalize a Hanukkah menorah in Kyiv. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Street Juice

Sixties Fan said:


> It must be understood that racism will not be allowed to flourish.


Literally, a thought crime.


----------



## Street Juice

Sixties Fan said:


>


What is it about Jews that has them perpetually screeching that more people hate them this year than last? I think that Talmud causes brain damage.

Dear Jews,

Do yourselves a favor (and earn the eternal gratitude of the rest of humanity): Throw. That. Levitical. Talmudic. Trash. In. The. Sewer. Where. It. Belongs.

No real God commands genocide.
No real God has a "chosen" people, for fucks sake
Religious progress does not include a "master race."
Hate is not a virtue
No one is picking on you.
If someone calls Mr. Cohen a crook, the proper response is to determine whether Mr. Cohen is a crook. Calling the accuser an "anti-Semite" just makes you obnoxious and frequently wrong.
There is no such thing as "anti-Semitism." It is a made-up word from 1880. 
Making an accusation of "anti-Semitism" is a form of hate speech
Love,
Humanity

ps: wouldn't it be great to just be a part of humanity rather than the cancer that is killing it? Just imagine.


----------



## Street Juice

Sixties Fan said:


> An 18-year-old Jewish man wearing a kippa in Cologne, Germany, was beaten by a group of 10 attackers in a public green space and taken to the hospital with a broken nose and cheekbone.


After decades of Jewish demagoguery demonizing white Christians, a depraved mass murderer plowed his SUV into a Christmas parade, killing six white Christians, including an eight-year-old boy. But a pack of Muslims broke Shlomo's schnozz, so the crisis of our times is skyrocketing antisemitism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A science fiction writer who took up punditry following the collapse of Poland’s communist regime in 1989, Ziemkiewicz has emerged in recent years as a standard bearer for the influential antisemitic, homophobic and anti-immigrant nationalist current in Polish politics.

In its annual report on global antisemitism for 2018, Tel Aviv University’s Kantor Center for the Study of Contemporary European Jewry highlighted Ziemkiewicz’s role as Poland’s leading antisemitic propagandist. In the wake of the passage that same year of legislation in Poland that enables civil prosecution of historians who examine the collusion of some Poles with the Nazi occupiers during World War II, Ziemkiewicz declared, “For many years I convinced people that we must support Israel. Today, because of a few stupid and greedy scabs, I feel like an idiot.”

Noting that the word “scabs” was “historically used in antisemitic discourse in Poland,” the Kantor Center report observed that Ziemkiewicz “was not disciplined or punished and he repeated the offensive term in subsequent media appearances.” After discovering that his name had been included in the center’s report, Ziemkiewicz boasted, “I consider it as my professional success to be included on a list of antisemites.”

Much of Ziemkiewicz’s rhetoric targeting Jews has been even more virulent. On a video posted to his YouTube channel this week, Ziemkiewicz asserted that the Jewish victims of the July 10, 1941 pogrom in the Polish town of Jedwabne had essentially deserved their fate.

“These Jews have historically been the exploiters, the leeches,” he ranted. “There has been no bigger enemy of the Polish peasant than the Jewish middleman who screwed him for cash in every possible way. In times of foreign occupations, they were also German spies. The emancipation of the Polish people required getting rid of those exploiters.”

A recent examination of Ziemkiewicz’s writings by the “Never Again” Association — a Polish NGO that combats antisemitism and racism —  emphasized his constant use of crude antisemitic tropes.

In his latest book, Ziemkiewicz claimed that “Zionism under the influence of the Holocaust, or rather the myth of the Holocaust that they created, acquired a peculiar cruelty.” Demeaning young Israelis who serve in the IDF as “killing machines,” Ziemkiewicz also attacked what he called “Jewish aggressiveness,” saying that the “ideology of the Holocaust” could be summarized as “Jews, Jews über alles” — a reference to the Nazi anthem.

(full article online)









						‘Jews Are Leeches’: Rafal Ziemkiewicz, Poland’s Most Outspokenly Antisemitic Pundit, Lands His Own TV Talk Show
					

Rafal Ziemkiewicz, Poland’s most vocal antisemitic pundit. Photo: Screenshot. A Polish pundit notorious for vitriolic antisemitic tirades has landed his …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zahra Billoo, executive-director of the San Francisco Bay Area branch of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-SFBA), spoke in a panel session at the American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) 14th Annual Convention for Palestine in Chicago over the past weekend.

She said that Muslims cannot trust mainstream Jews and Jewish organizations, like Hillel or synagogues - the Jews will sell them out every time. Muslims cannot be friends of Jews who want to make peace with Palestinians. 

Billoo declares that practically every Jewish organization in America is an enemy of Muslims. Not only that, but any organization that supports a two state solution is an enemy of Muslims. She doesn't call them out explicitly, but that includes J-Street, that includes Peace Now, that includes Breaking the Silence. And she explicitly says that Hillels, the ADL, the Jewish Federations and even essentially all synagogues in America are the enemies of Muslims. 

This is incitement for Muslims to hate Jews being spread publicly in Chicago.

You can see this pure antisemitism for yourself. (Taken fromone of the sessions in the AMP YouTube page.)

(full article and video online)









						CAIR official tells Muslims that mainstream Jews are their enemies, they can't trust Jews, Jews cannot be their friends
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A former French soldier is set to go on trial before the Paris Criminal Court charged with planning “lone wolf” terrorist attacks on Jewish community targets.

The accused, named as 38-year-old Aurélien C., was arrested in the south-western city of Limoges in May 2020 after police officers observed his increasingly violent antisemitic and racist postings on social media. He has since been held in pre-trial detention as he represents a danger to the community, the AFP news agency reported on Thursday.

The agency quoted an unnamed judicial source who disclosed that three anti-terrorism judges issued an order on Nov. 26 for Aurélien C. to be tried at the Paris Criminal Court.

Described by his former employer as “lonely” and “introverted,” and by relatives as “charming” and “discreet,” Aurélien C.’s Facebook page was a homage to racist and white supremacist propaganda. Postings on the page advanced the “Great Replacement” conspiracy theory of the French far-right activist Renaud Camus, which posits that white populations in Europe and the US are being displaced by immigrants of color. Also posted was the “manifesto” of Brenton Tarrant, the neo-Nazi New Zealander who slaughtered 51 Muslim worshippers in gun attacks on two mosques in the city of Christchurch on March 15, 2019.


At the same time as immersing himself in white supremacist ideology, Aurélien C. is alleged to have researched the locations of Jewish community institutions in Limoges and elsewhere in France for a future attack. According to prosecuting lawyers, he “gradually fed his criminal project, acquiring the means to achieve his ends” by procuring firearms.

A police search of Aurélien C.’s house following his arrest uncovered three guns, including a World War II-era rifle, a store of ammunition and home-made bombs.

(full article online)









						French Anti-Terror Judges Order Trial of Former Soldier Alleged to Have Plotted Massacre Of Jewish Community
					

(Illustrative). An exterior view of one of the chambers at the Paris Criminal Court. Photo: Reuters/Charles Platiau A former French …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Greater Manchester Police said Hesketh ran a “campaign of abuse towards the Jewish community” where he dressed up in his videos as a character named George “in an attempt to caricature an offensive stereotype of a Jewish male, using a false voice.”

Detective Superintendent Will Chatterton, of Counter Terrorism Policing North West, told South West News Service (SWNS): “Hesketh shared as well as created hundreds of shockingly offensive videos and content on social media, which undoubtedly incited hatred towards the Jewish community. In a police interview, Hesketh showed no remorse and even continued to upload offensive material to his social media channels after he was released under investigation.”

“Hesketh enjoyed viewing videos of serious attacks on Jewish people and even made comments referring to his disappointment that the attacker in one video did not kill the victim, showing just how depraved his beliefs are,” Chatterton said, adding, “Peddling this mindset across the internet is dangerous and at the same time incredibly upsetting to our communities.

“This case highlights that right-wing terrorism will not be tolerated in any shape or form and we will do all we can to bring these offenders to justice,” the Detective Superintendent told SWNS. “I am pleased that Hesketh will no longer be able to continue his campaign of abuse and I really do hope that his time in prison is spent reflecting upon his appalling behavior.”










						Manchester, UK, Anti-Semitic Video Streamer Richard Hesketh Gets 4 Years
					

Richard Hesketh, 36, of Manchester, UK, on Friday received a four-year prison sentence for using a spare bedroom in his home to "create his obscene videos which focused on celebrating far-right terror




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Boise, Idaho are investigating after a memorial dedicated to Anne Frank — the Dutch Jewish girl who kept a diary while hiding from the Nazis during World War II — was found defaced with antisemitic vandalism Saturday, nearly a year after a similar incident. 

The Boise Police Department said Saturday that the graffiti was found in tunnels along the Greenbelt near the memorial. 

“We recognize the significance of this being the last Saturday of Hanukkah and we are reaching out to Jewish leaders in our community to let them know we will not stand for such hateful and abhorrent behavior in our city,” Chief Ryan Lee said on Twitter. 

“The graffiti is in the process of being cleaned and covered up,” he added, thanking the Boise Parks Department for their quick response. 

Images of the graffiti shared on social media showed the phrases “f**k Jews” and “I [heart] Nazis,” along with several swastikas and a homophobic message. 

Dedicated in 2002 by the Wassmuth Center for Human Rights, the memorial contains a life-size bronze statue of Frank, and is the only one in the US dedicated to her specifically. The statue was previously defaced nearly one year ago days before the Hanukkah holiday, with Nazi and and racist symbols and the written warning, “We are everywhere.”

(full article online)









						Boise, Idaho Anne Frank Memorial Again Targeted With Antisemitic Vandalism
					

Graffiti near the Anne Frank Memorial in Boise, Idaho. Photo: Twitter screenshot Police in Boise, Idaho are investigating after a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday ‘godfather of grime’ Wiley was back spouting off about his favourite hate subject; Jews. In a rambling YouTube video, the British star, who was thrown off of Twitter and YouTube for antisemitism, but is back on both, asked, as if he had come to some amazing new realisation: ‘Why did that happen between them and Hitler? Why? Why did Hitler hate you? Exactly.’

Antisemites always think Jews deserve to be hated. It is baked into Christian culture – the Jews killed Christ and deserve to be punished. We may be a largely secular society but that view persists in some quarters. Perhaps its clearest expression can be found in The Great Replacement theory being spread by white supremacists. Coined by the French writer Renaud Camus, who has been found guilty in his home country of inciting racial hatred, part of the ‘theory’ posits that because Jews fought for more immigration rights, feminism and the decriminalisation of homosexuality, they want to replace white Christians. It was adherence to this warped ideology that led a white supremacist to kill 11 worshippers at the Tree of Life synagogue in Pittsburgh in 2018.  

On much of the contemporary left, Jews are seen as fair game because of Israel. Only the ‘good Jews’ – the ones who openly denounce the only Jewish majority state in the world will be allowed to be part of their ‘progressive’ circles and even then, they will be viewed with suspicion. For the hard left in particular, Jews deserve to be punished for speaking up against the sainted Jeremy Corbyn’s antisemitism. Indeed, people with ‘anti-racist’ or ‘peace and love’ in their Twitter bios are still remarkably keen to tell me, a Jewish writer, that ‘the Jews deserve what is coming for attacking Jeremy Corbyn’.

So when a group of religious Jewish kids, who had been singing and handing out doughnuts in celebration of Chanukah, were attacked by a group of people in Oxford Street last week, while most people were simply outraged, some – including in a BBC newsroom –  asked: ‘What did they do to deserve it?’.

-----
When I asked the journalist who wrote the story why they had done this, he told me that his team ‘thought it important to reflect there was abuse going both ways’. Quite where they got the idea that abuse was ‘both ways’ without a shred of proof remains to be seen.
-----
The BBC has since amended its story after the Board of Deputies of British Jewscomplained. It changed ‘some racial slurs about Muslims’ to the singular ‘a slur about Muslims’ and it also included a quote from someone who was on the bus who denied anything ‘provocative’ had been said to the group of men threatening the children. But the central lie remains on the most popular English language news website in the world and I can only think this must be because they believe the Jews did something wrong and deserved it. The most generous view is that it was a cack-handed attempt at achieving editorial ‘balance’ – but there’s nothing remotely balanced about misreporting the true nature of an event.

The saddest thing about this incident is how unsurprising it has become. For most Jewish people the idea of being attacked in the street isn’t that outlandish; our schools, our synagogues, our kindergartens all have complex security because we know we are a target of hatred simply for existing.

2021 was the most threatening year for British Jews on record – the Community Security Trust, a charity which protects the Jewish community, recorded 89 violent incidents on Jews from January to June – 87 of them were assault, a further two were extreme violence and there were also 56 incidents of damage and desecration of Jewish property. 

And no, Jews don’t deserve it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

USC Student Senator Under Fire for Tweeting “I Want to Kill Every Motherf---ing Zionist,” Other Alleged Antisemitic Tweets
					

USC student Yasmeen Mashayekh is currently under fire over past tweets that Jewish groups are alleging are antisemitic.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in western Ukraine are investigating an act of antisemitic vandalism in the city of Uzhhorod, after a Hanukkah menorah was toppled and then dumped into a local river.

The incident brought the number of antisemitic incidents in Ukraine during the week-long festival of Hanukkah to four.

Members of the local Jewish community on Sunday alerted police when they arrived at the site of the menorah to celebrate the last night of candle lighting, only to find that it had been torn from its spot and dragged into an adjacent river.

A temporary menorah was then quickly erected. “We will light the last eighth candle on the temporary menorah, which will stand here until tomorrow,” Uzbek and Transcarpathian Chief Rabbi Menachem Mendel Wilhelm told local media outlets.

(full article online)









						Fourth Public Hanukkah Menorah Toppled by Antisemitic Vandals in Ukraine
					

A temporary menorah is seen on the last night of Hanukkah in the Ukrainian city of Uzhhorod, following an incident …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Yesterday ‘godfather of grime’ Wiley was back spouting off about his favourite hate subject; Jews. In a rambling YouTube video, the British star, who was thrown off of Twitter and YouTube for antisemitism, but is back on both, asked, as if he had come to some amazing new realisation: ‘Why did that happen between them and Hitler? Why? Why did Hitler hate you? Exactly.’
> 
> Antisemites always think Jews deserve to be hated. It is baked into Christian culture – the Jews killed Christ and deserve to be punished. We may be a largely secular society but that view persists in some quarters. Perhaps its clearest expression can be found in The Great Replacement theory being spread by white supremacists. Coined by the French writer Renaud Camus, who has been found guilty in his home country of inciting racial hatred, part of the ‘theory’ posits that because Jews fought for more immigration rights, feminism and the decriminalisation of homosexuality, they want to replace white Christians. It was adherence to this warped ideology that led a white supremacist to kill 11 worshippers at the Tree of Life synagogue in Pittsburgh in 2018.
> 
> On much of the contemporary left, Jews are seen as fair game because of Israel. Only the ‘good Jews’ – the ones who openly denounce the only Jewish majority state in the world will be allowed to be part of their ‘progressive’ circles and even then, they will be viewed with suspicion. For the hard left in particular, Jews deserve to be punished for speaking up against the sainted Jeremy Corbyn’s antisemitism. Indeed, people with ‘anti-racist’ or ‘peace and love’ in their Twitter bios are still remarkably keen to tell me, a Jewish writer, that ‘the Jews deserve what is coming for attacking Jeremy Corbyn’.
> 
> So when a group of religious Jewish kids, who had been singing and handing out doughnuts in celebration of Chanukah, were attacked by a group of people in Oxford Street last week, while most people were simply outraged, some – including in a BBC newsroom –  asked: ‘What did they do to deserve it?’.
> 
> -----
> When I asked the journalist who wrote the story why they had done this, he told me that his team ‘thought it important to reflect there was abuse going both ways’. Quite where they got the idea that abuse was ‘both ways’ without a shred of proof remains to be seen.
> -----
> The BBC has since amended its story after the Board of Deputies of British Jewscomplained. It changed ‘some racial slurs about Muslims’ to the singular ‘a slur about Muslims’ and it also included a quote from someone who was on the bus who denied anything ‘provocative’ had been said to the group of men threatening the children. But the central lie remains on the most popular English language news website in the world and I can only think this must be because they believe the Jews did something wrong and deserved it. The most generous view is that it was a cack-handed attempt at achieving editorial ‘balance’ – but there’s nothing remotely balanced about misreporting the true nature of an event.
> 
> The saddest thing about this incident is how unsurprising it has become. For most Jewish people the idea of being attacked in the street isn’t that outlandish; our schools, our synagogues, our kindergartens all have complex security because we know we are a target of hatred simply for existing.
> 
> 2021 was the most threatening year for British Jews on record – the Community Security Trust, a charity which protects the Jewish community, recorded 89 violent incidents on Jews from January to June – 87 of them were assault, a further two were extreme violence and there were also 56 incidents of damage and desecration of Jewish property.
> 
> And no, Jews don’t deserve it.



Do you have a link?

Your whole focus is that Jews are hated and Jews are victims. Is that what you are taught?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Your whole focus is that Jews are hated and Jews are victims. Is that what you are taught?



I am sorry to break the news to you but YOU are the victim in all of this.  You and the Millions of Christians and Muslims who have been educated by Christianity and Islam for the past 2000 years of lies and inciting against Jews by all which is written in the NT and the Koran.

Christian and Muslim history are replete with hatred for Jews and endless pogroms, aka massacres of Jews because of what is written in those two books and all other books written with no understanding of Judaism or especially, why Christianity and Islam came to be.


Those who do not remember history or do not wish to learn it are bound to repeat the same mistakes again, and again and again.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> I am sorry to break the news to you but YOU are the victim in all of this.  You and the Millions of Christians and Muslims who have been educated by Christianity and Islam for the past 2000 years of lies and inciting against Jews by all which is written in the NT and the Koran.
> 
> Christian and Muslim history are replete with hatred for Jews and endless pogroms, aka massacres of Jews because of what is written in those two books and all other books written with no understanding of Judaism or especially, why Christianity and Islam came to be.
> 
> 
> Those who do not remember history or do not wish to learn it are bound to repeat the same mistakes again, and again and again.



You really are FOS. You are obsessed with your victimhood.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You really are FOS. You are obsessed with your victimhood.





surada said:


> You really are FOS. You are obsessed with your victimhood.


Your ignorance about everything you post is such a blast.  Your refusal to do ANY research into what you want to delegitimize in that article is a hoot.

 Keep posting your ignorance


----------



## Viktor

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


American Jews have an advantage called the 2nd amendment. They can own guns.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Viktor said:


> American Jews have an advantage called the 2nd amendment. They can own guns.


The point is to stop attacks on Jews for perceived "crimes or otherwise" committed by Jews, or Israel.

Owning a gun to defend oneself does not lead to stopping the ignorance which any of these attacks come from.

Education, not guns, are needed.


----------



## Viktor

Sixties Fan said:


> The point is to stop attacks on Jews for perceived "crimes or otherwise" committed by Jews, or Israel.
> 
> Owning a gun to defend oneself does not lead to stopping the ignorance which any of these attacks come from.
> 
> Education, not guns, are needed.


Wrong. There are some bigots who are immune to education. For them, we need guns.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Viktor said:


> Wrong. There are some bigots who are immune to education. For them, we need guns.


Don't worry, whenever there is danger, one gets security.  I am not for turning the US into the Wild West.
It gets too ugly and it does not right the wrongs of those who want to do wrong.


----------



## Viktor

Sixties Fan said:


> Don't worry, whenever there is danger, one gets security.  I am not for turning the US into the Wild West.
> It gets too ugly and it does not right the wrongs of those who want to do wrong.


You can do what you want. I will protect myself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The first details have emerged of the terrifying ordeal of a 70-year-old Jewish man in Paris who was beaten, robbed and tied to a chair in his own apartment by antisemitic intruders last week who remain at large.

Two  hooded assailants armed with a handgun carried out the attack on Dec. 1, according to a statement on Tuesday from the National Bureau for Vigilance Against Antisemitism (BNVCA), a Paris-based organization that represents victims of antisemitic violence in France.

According to the victim’s account, one of the two assailants was of Arab origin, while the second was of African origin. After banging on the door of the victim’s apartment with their fists before they forced their way in. The assailants rained blows on their victim and then pointed the gun at his temple.

One of the assailants then asked the victim whether he was a “jeweler and a Jew.” The victim replied that while he was not a jeweler, he was indeed a Jew. The assailants then pushed the victim into a chair, asking him repeatedly where the “gold” was kept and warning that if he attempted to raise himself from the chair, “I’ll put a bullet in your head.”

(full article online)









						‘Are You a Jeweler and a Jew?’: Elderly French Jewish Man Attacked and Robbed in His Paris Apartment by Antisemitic Assailants
					

(Illustrative) French police are seen in front of the Police headquarters in Paris. Photo: Reuters/Christian Hartmann. The first details have …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Kansas City, Mo., continue to search for the vandal or vandals responsible for destroying a Chabad center in the city.

Chabad on the Plaza was vandalized last week with electrical wires damaged, water lines broken, and items torn and strewn everywhere. The ark was found open, though the Torah was still inside. The space was deemed completely unusable.

According to the Kansas City Police Department, on Nov. 30 at around 1:15 am, a caller reported a prowler around the building. The caller told police that he had seen an “unknown suspicious black SUV parked near the dispatched location and heard glass break in the immediate area.” The caller then saw the vehicle leave.

(full article online)









						Vandals Tear Through Chabad House in Kansas City, Mo.
					

Chabad on the Plaza in Kansas City, Mo., was vandalized with electrical wires damaged, water lines broken, and items torn …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If there were a survival handbook for Jewish students at the universities of Europe, it would probably begin with this:


Tell no one that you’re Jewish.
Condemn Israel as a terrorist, genocidal state.
Get used to it.
This, at least, has been the experience of students at the University of Maastricht in the Netherlands, according to recent reports and an eye-opening interview with a Jewish student leader there.

But students at universities in Belgium, France, and the UK have faced similar forms of antisemitism on campus. A press outlet in the UK declared last month that “antisemitic abuse on university campuses has reached record levels” — a full 59 percent higher than in 2020. One student at Glasgow University was encouraged to “go gas herself,” according to the Times; another was sent a photoshopped image of her head in a guillotine.

And it’s not just students. As one professor at the University of Maastricht told a Jewish colleague, “If you want to keep your job, don’t tell anyone that you’re Jewish and that you support Israel.”

Speaking to the Dutch online newspaper Israel Nieuws, Maastricht student Ethan Gabriel Bergman described dozens of incidents at the school, including the administration’s decision to ignore International Holocaust Remembrance Day on the school calendar, noting only “Chocolate Cake Day,” which falls on the same date. This past May, as anti-Israel demonstrations rocked Europe, protesters at the university carried banners claiming that “all [Israel] wants to see is blood. Arab blood, as much as possible — blood, the more the better — blood, the main thing is that Arab blood is spilled,” as others repeated anti-Israel chants in Arabic.

Yet when a Jewish student wrote despairingly of this in a student Facebook group, the replies that came in were anything but supportive. “Filthy cancer-Jew, I hope that they turn the gas chambers back on,” one person wrote, and another: “your stinking people will be destroyed.”

Seeking disciplinary action, the student, who remains anonymous, reported the incident to university administrators. The response: Don’t you think you deserved it for being so unfriendly?

(full article online)









						Europe’s Jewish Students Face Antisemitic Onslaught
					

European Union flags flutter outside the European Commission headquarters in Brussels, Belgium, March 24, 2021. REUTERS/Yves Herman If there were …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel activity spiked in May 2021 during the war between Israel and Hamas in Gaza, during which time a “significant segment of campus anti-Israel groups engaged in what may have been an unprecedented amount of divisive and inflammatory messaging about Zionism and Zionists, as well as expressions of support for violence.”

The report said that “the cumulative effect of the month’s events was that many Jewish students were left with a heightened sense of being isolated or under attack in particular when Jewish institutions were vandalized, which occurred on at least three occasions.”

Also contributing was the sheer frequency and severity of rhetoric equating Zionists with nefarious groups such as Nazis; calling for the end of Israel’s existence; and intimations of support for violence, the report said.

“As we saw acutely during the May conflict with Hamas, the anti-Israel movement’s drumbeat of rhetorical attacks on Zionism and Zionists can truly hurt and offend many Jewish students, leaving them feeling ostracized and alienated,” said ADL CEO Jonathan A. Greenblatt.

“Freedom of speech does not mean freedom to harass and intimidate. While all students have a right to express their views about Israel openly, expressions of antisemitism under the guise of Israel criticism are unacceptable. Administrators, students and faculty need to ensure a safe and inclusive environment for all students, regardless of religion, nationality or ethnicity.”









						Anti-Israel campus activity vilifies Jewish students in US - ADL report
					

Severe anti-Zionist rhetoric on occasion descends into antisemitism and seeks to exclude Zionists from campus spaces.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Spanish town until recently called Fort Kill the Jews hit with antisemitic graffiti
					

Mayor of small town has made efforts in recent years to preserve town's original heritage as a place of refuge for Jews




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> The point is to stop attacks on Jews for perceived "crimes or otherwise" committed by Jews, or Israel.
> 
> Owning a gun to defend oneself does not lead to stopping the ignorance which any of these attacks come from.
> 
> Education, not guns, are needed.



I see what  You're saying,
it's a very Jewish answer.

And Victor has another point correct,
but it's not about either education or violence,
and it's not about self-defense when you're part of a targeted minority.


----------



## rylah

Viktor said:


> You can do what you want. I will protect myself.



What if the threat on You,
is a result of containing a chain of attacks,
on people associated with Your background?


----------



## Sixties Fan

rylah said:


> I see what  You're saying,
> it's a very Jewish answer.
> 
> And Victor has another point correct,
> but it's not about either education or violence,
> and it's not about self-defense when you're part of a targeted minority.


I did not say he was incorrect for himself. Most Jews are not carrying guns, many are taking self defense classes. Possibly neither one is helpful if one is being attacked, stabbed from the back and we have seen many of those.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> I did not say he was incorrect for himself. Most Jews are not carrying guns, many are taking self defense classes. Possibly neither one is helpful if one is being attacked, stabbed from the back and we have seen many of those.



Of course, there's a possibility neither is helpful even for the most advanced fighter.
But then again, the point is - it's beyond the personal level, no matter how one is ready to comprehend.

So is the responsibility - can't rely simply on promoting education, or self-defense,
because one has to stand for values, and values are collective.

"Around the world" - suggest a shake off from our comfortable escapes,
and some of them may be as idealistic or realistically contained by the same relative extreme.

I.e. - Maccabees put up their life on education,
and took their Priestly idealism to the sword.

We've succeeded because Priests won the fight for education,
and also failed because Priests were too idealist for politics.


----------



## Viktor

rylah said:


> What if the threat on You,
> is a result of containing a chain of attacks,
> on people associated with Your background?



My first concern is saving my own life. Are you willing to let someone kill you just because of some social policy?
I think you are not being honest.


----------



## rylah

Viktor said:


> My first concern is saving my own life. Are you willing to let someone kill you just because of some social policy?
> I think you are not being honest.



Sure, that's instinct.
What I'm trying to say, is thinking You'll save Your life,
by focusing on saving YOUR life, while You're attacked as a minority,
is not much of a strategy - rather a last resort, and neither is the best scenario.

Members of a minority, especially, need to network locally beyond any current trends.


----------



## Viktor

rylah said:


> Sure, that's instinct.
> What I'm trying to say, is thinking You'll save Your life,
> by focusing on saving YOUR life, while You're attacked as a minority,
> is not much of a strategy - rather a last resort, and neither is the best scenario.
> 
> Members of a minority, especially, need to network locally beyond any current trends.


ROTFL! It is not my mission to reeducate people to remove their prejudice and that is also beyond my capabilities. I do what I can to debunk antisemitic lies but it seems to have very little effect. It is obvious that talking to you is a waste of time. IGNORE


----------



## rylah

Viktor said:


> ROTFL! It is not my mission to reeducate people to remove their prejudice and that is also beyond my capabilities. I do what I can to debunk antisemitic lies but it seems to have very little effect. It is obvious that talking to you is a waste of time. IGNORE



Ignore me all You want,
but You can't ignore the fact that
a significant part of Your concern for
self-defense, at least in the context of this
thread is because of being part of a community.

Ignore that, and they will attack solely focusing on that.
Community, the real individual potential to act for others.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An excerpt from an antisemitic leaflet circulated to homes in Melbourne, Australia. Photo: ADC


Dozens of handwritten antisemitic leaflets have been delivered to homes in a suburb of the Australian city of Melbourne promoting the classic conspiracy theory of Jewish control over world events.

Photocopies of the leaflet, neatly written out in upper case letters, were placed in residents’ mailboxes in the Melbourne suburb of Pakenham, the Australian Anti-Defamation Commission (ADC) — a Jewish civil rights organization — reported on Friday.

The unnamed rabbi, who wears a kippah in public, told the Australian Jewish News that he had visited the Crown Casino and Entertainment complex on Nov. 30 to meet with a member of staff about holding a communal event there. While he waited in the lobby area checking his phone, a man approached him and accused the rabbi of “filming my family.” When the rabbi responded that he had no idea what the man was talking about, he was showered with what he termed “disgusting abuse.” As a parting shot, the man told him, “You’re one of those that Hitler didn’t finish.”

In September, the ADC’s Abramovich warned that Melbourne was facing “an epidemic of antisemitism,” much of it connected to COVID-19 conspiracy theories. The city has witnessed several antisemitic incidents during 2021, among them the ordeal of a Jewish woman who was spat at and verbally abusedwhile returning home from synagogue services in March, and a Jewish school that was vandalized with the slogan “Free Palestine” in June.

(full article online)









						No Let-Up to ‘Epidemic’ of Antisemitism in Australian City of Melbourne
					

An excerpt from an antisemitic leaflet circulated to homes in Melbourne, Australia. Photo: ADC Dozens of handwritten antisemitic leaflets have …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

Antisemitic hate crimes in New York increased by nearly 50% since 2020
					

In both 2020 and 2021, Jews were the most common target for hate crimes. Of 494 total hate crimes, 179 were committed this year.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

The Algerian Jew
					

Zemmour does not want yesterday's Algeria to be the France of tomorrow where Jews are kidnapped and tortured by the decolonized. Op-ed/




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Boyle’s conviction was announced, local police officers in Bury posted a notice on Facebook recounting the incident.

“After spotting the couple at the station Boyle approached them before getting close to their faces and shouting antisemitic abuse at them,” they wrote. “Thankfully two off-duty police officers were nearby and witnessed the verbal assault and Boyle was immediately arrested.”

Boyle was found guilty of Racially/Religiously Aggravated Intentional Harassment/Alarm/Distress at Birmingham and Solihull Magistrates Court.

Antisemitic attacks have continued to dog members of the UK Jewish community over the last year. During 2020, when much of the country was in a COVID-19 lockdown, 1,668 antisemitic incidents were reported to the UK Jewish Community Security Trust (CST), while during the fighting between Israel and Hamas in Gaza earlier this year, the number of antisemitic offenses skyrocketed.

(full article online)









						UK Court Jails Man Who Verbally Abused Jewish Couple at Manchester Tram Stop
					

(Illustrative) A police car is seen outside Victoria Station in Manchester, England. Photo: Reuters/Phil Noble A British man has been …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Federal charges have been filed against an Amarillo, Texas man for threatening to murder three Chabad rabbis, the Justice Department announced.

Christopher Stephen Brown, 37, was arrested last Wednesday along with his girlfriend, Rebekah Jones, 28, who threatened federal agents with a pistol during the arrest.

Brown has now been charged with making threats via interstate communications.











						Texas Man Who Threatened to ‘Tear Out Eyes’ and Kill Rabbis Faces Federal Charges | United with Israel
					

Christopher Stephen Brown said he would 'tear out' the rabbis’ eyes and tongues and kill any rabbi he could find.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## justinacolmena

Sixties Fan said:


> It clearly started around five years ago. The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many *cities* all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.


Cities. That's the problem. We hate City Hall and the Jews' involvement in it and everyone else who congregates so closely around totalitarian small town governments with pompous mayors, governors, and petty tyrants. We hate the whole county-courthouse local-government public health schmeer with the faux covid vaccines and everything.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Cambridgeshire neo-Nazi coronavirus conspiracy theorist spread antisemitic hoax theories and referred to himself as a National Socialist.

Matthew Henegan, 36, has been found guilty of stirring up racial hatred on the internet and also in leaflets posted to residents of St Neots at the start of the Covid-19 pandemic in March last year.


He also repeatedly used a “grossly offensive” term for Jewish people and falsely claimed they controlled the news about coronavirus.

(full article online)









						Cambs neo-Nazi Covid conspiracy theorist spread antisemitic hoax theories
					

Matthew Henegan earlier attended court wearing a swastika armband and was ordered to remove it by a judge




					www.cambridge-news.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Justice









						Assailant Who Subjected Brooklyn Rabbi to Brutal Attack Is Sentenced to 11 Years in Jail
					

Victim Menachem Moskowitz was chased and beaten in the Crown Heights section of Brooklyn by a man yelling antisemitic insults. …




					www.algemeiner.com
				













						UK Court Jails Man Who Verbally Abused Jewish Couple at Manchester Tram Stop
					

(Illustrative) A police car is seen outside Victoria Station in Manchester, England. Photo: Reuters/Phil Noble A British man has been …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Against the wave of attacks on Jews, a light into what the world could be like if all followed this example )


“All around the Muslim world, we are seeing miracles of a bold new support for Jewish life and partnership between our communities,” said Schneier, who is president of the Foundation for Ethnic Understanding, founding rabbi of the Hampton Synagogue in New York and a member of the board of trustees of the Baku International Center for Interfaith and Inter-Civilizational Cooperation.

“This magnanimous demonstration by President Aliyev is truly an astounding example of goodwill at the highest level, and mirrors Azerbaijan’s wholehearted commitment to the embrace of its Jewish population. I express my heartfelt thanks and gratitude to President Aliyev for his profound commitment to interreligious cooperation and coexistence.”

Azerbaijani Chief Rabbi Schneor Segal, a leader of the Alliance of Rabbis in Islamic States, said the Azerbaijani government’s pledge to financially help with teachers’ salaries will help fuel the school’s expansion.

“Azerbaijan is taking the concept of tolerance to a whole different level than what we see anywhere else in the world,” said Segal.

(full article online)









						Azerbaijan to commemorate International Holocaust Day
					

Azerbaijan will become one of only a handful of Muslim-majority countries to mark the day.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In its annual report on antisemitism in Australia published on Wednesday, the Executive Council of Australian Jewry (ECAJ) said that Jewish groups had logged 447 incidents in the year leading up to Sept. 20, 2021. The figure represented a 35 percent increase on the 331 incidents logged in 2020.

There were especially alarming leaps in incidents involving antisemitic vandalism. There were 72 instances of offensive stickers or posters being reported — a 157 percent increase on the previous year — and 106 cases of offensive graffiti, representing a 152 percent increase on the past twelve months. Other forms of vandalism aimed at the Jewish community, meanwhile, increased by 10 percent.

Cases of harassment and abuse targeting Australia’s Jewish community of 91,000 — about 0.4 percent of the population — also increased. During 2021, 147 incidents of this nature were reported.

-----
She emphasized that “behind the statistics lie some horrific personal stories of persistent antisemitic bullying of Jewish students at schools, the brutal physical assault of a man on his way to synagogue, the spray painting of ‘Free Palestine. F*** Zionist. Free Palestine’ on the signage at the front of a synagogue in Adelaide, the flying of a Nazi flag above a synagogue in Brisbane, and the draping of two Palestinian flags and two shredded Israeli flags at the front entrance of a synagogue in Sydney. What is perhaps worse is the disgraceful discourse online and occasionally in the mainstream media of those who, for whatever reason, seek to rationalize or minimize this egregious behavior.”

Nathan additionally warned of Islamist and neo-Nazi groups inciting violence against Jews. She identified Hizb ut’Tahrir and the National Socialist Network as the main offenders.

The 150-page report also examined the spread of antisemitic tropes in Australian politics, media and education, providing detailed descriptions of both antisemitic incidents and the appearance of antisemitic rhetoric on social media platforms.

Nathan urged greater adoption of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s working definition of antisemitism, which has been endorsed by several governments around the world, including Australia’s.

(full article online)









						Gaza War and COVID-19 Conspiracy Theories Fuel Significant Rise in Antisemitism in Australia During 2021
					

Antisemitic graffiti blaming Jews for the COVID-19 pandemic in a carpark in Melbourne, Austraiia. Photo: courtesy of ECAJ The war …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Hon. Piers Portman, the youngest living son of the 9th Viscount Portman and heir to 110 acres of West End real estate, has been refused leave to appeal after he was sentenced in October to four months in prison and ordered to pay over £20,000 after being found guilty of calling Gideon Falter, Campaign Against Antisemitism’s Chief Executive, “Jewish scum” in a confrontation at a courthouse in 2018.

In refusing Mr Portman leave to appeal, the Hon. Mr Justice Hilliard said: “I have considered all the grounds of appeal which have been advanced carefully and thoroughly, and to best advantage. Nonetheless, for the reasons I have given, I am satisfied that there are no arguable grounds of appeal against conviction and the application for leave to appeal must be refused.”

When Mr Portman was originally sentenced at Southwark Crown Court, His Honour Judge Gregory Perrins said that Mr Portman has “strongly-held antisemitic beliefs”, and that he had “deliberately targeted Mr Falter because of his role in prosecuting Alison Chabloz.” Ms Chabloz is an antisemite who has been repeatedly imprisoned following work by Campaign Against Antisemitism.

In scathing sentencing remarks, HHJ Perrins told Mr Portman: “You said you’re an honourable British gentleman. You’re anything but.”

(full article online)









						Aristocrat Piers Portman refused leave to appeal after being sentenced to 4 months in prison and having to pay over £20,000 for calling CAA Chief Executive “Jewish scum”
					

The Hon. Piers Portman, the youngest living son of the 9th Viscount Portman and heir to 110 acres of West End real estate, has been refused leave to appeal after he was sentenced in October to four months in prison and ordered to pay over £20,000 after being found guilty of calling Gideon...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Authorities seized homemade bombs, weapons, documents containing attack plots and Nazi paraphernalia after conducting 31 search warrants across the states of

'The individuals in question were part of neo-Nazi cell that were planning attacks against public areas, such as schools, as well as hate crimes against Jewish and black civilians,' U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations said in a statement.










						Brazilian cops bust neo-Nazi group planning New Year's Eve attacks
					

Four members of a neo-Nazi group were arrested in Brazil following a months long investigation that dismantled the groups plot to stage mass casualty attacks on New Year's Eve.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## the other mike

Sixties Fan said:


> Authorities seized homemade bombs, weapons, documents containing attack plots and Nazi paraphernalia after conducting 31 search warrants across the states of
> 
> 'The individuals in question were part of neo-Nazi cell that were planning attacks against public areas, such as schools, as well as hate crimes against Jewish and black civilians,' U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian cops bust neo-Nazi group planning New Year's Eve attacks
> 
> 
> Four members of a neo-Nazi group were arrested in Brazil following a months long investigation that dismantled the groups plot to stage mass casualty attacks on New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


They'll like their new hotel room.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in London said Friday they were searching for a man accused of injuring a Jewish man in an antisemitic attack during the Hanukkah holiday earlier this month.

The man was accused of approaching the victim in West Hampstead and making antisemitic comments at him, including that he wanted “to kill my first Jew,” according to Antisemitism.org. He also shouted aggressively at a young woman who fled the scene, and tore down a public menorah.

The suspect chased the victim into a store. He “reached the victim, allegedly squaring up to him aggressively with barely a meter between them. Within seconds, the man allegedly pushed the victim as hard as he could with both hands on the victim’s chest, forcing the victim to take a step backwards, all the while repeating: ‘You are Jewish. I am going to kill you,'” according to the website.

(full article online)









						UK police probe antisemitic Hanukkah attack; suspect wanted ‘to kill my first Jew’
					

Victim called police before being assaulted by the man, but was told the case did not sound urgent




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

NYPD investigating antisemitic assault in Brooklyn
					

The suspect was waiting for a store to open before making antisemitic statements and punching a man in the face multiple times.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Zadavsky, however, was not deterred by the antisemitism he had just painfully experienced, and would continue to wear his hoodie.

“You can’t be scared to walk outside and say you’re Jewish,” he said. “You have to be proud of who you are and stand up for what you believe — and not be intimidated.”

Believing, as Zadavsky said, that “all we have to do is spread the word and make sure it doesn’t happen to anyone else,” he and Kaganovich told their local councilwoman, Inna Vernikov, what had happened. As a first-generation American to Ukrainian immigrants, she, too, compared the attack to the Jew hatred common in the former USSR.

“Jews were beaten, jailed, and ostracized from society just for being Jewish,” she told the Post. “We escaped to this country for freedom of religion, and here we go again, getting beaten up in broad daylight in the middle of Brooklyn, NY, in the United States of America.”

(Full article online)









						Jewish student attacked for wearing IDF-emblem hoodie in NY | World Israel News
					

Calling the attack “abhorrent and unacceptable,” the governor of New York said it is being investigated by the state's Hate Crimes Task Force.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(They listen to the wrong people and pay the price for their actions)

Minutes after the shooting on the last day of Passover, Earnest called a 911 dispatcher to say he shot up the synagogue to save white people. “I’m defending our nation against the Jewish people, who are trying to destroy all white people,” he said.

The San Diego man was inspired by mass shootings at the Tree of Life Congregation in Pittsburgh and two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, shortly before he attacked Chabad of Poway, a synagogue near San Diego, on April 27, 2019. He frequented 8chan, a dark corner of the internet, for those disaffected by mainstream social media sites to post extremist, racist and violent views.

Earnest legally bought a semi-automatic rifle in San Diego a day before the attack, according to a federal affidavit. He entered the synagogue with 10 bullets loaded and 50 more on his vest but fled after struggling to reload. Worshippers chased him to his car.

Earnest killed 60-year-old Lori Gilbert-Kaye, who was hit twice in the foyer, and wounded an 8-year-old girl, her uncle and Rabbi Yisroel Goldstein, who was leading a service on the major Jewish holiday.

Earnest was also convicted of arson for setting fire to a mosque in the nearby suburb of Escondido about a month before he attacked the synagogue.

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan

A video surfaced this week showing a group of Belgian Beerschot football supporters singing anti-Jewish slogans such as 'Sieg Heil. Hamas, Hamas, all Jews to the gas." 

The Antwerp police have launched an investigation into the video, Het Nieuwsblad reports .

The chants were done before a game between Beerschot and Anderlecht on Monday. Anderlecht is considered to be a "Jewish" team by soccer hooligans. 

Fittingly, Anderlecht won the game, 7-0. Their Israeli starter Lior Refaelov scored one of the goals.

Beerschot has the worst record in their league.

Which just goes to prove, antisemites tend to be losers.

Here's the video.









						Belgian football fans: "Hamas, Hamas, Jews to the Gas" and "Sieg Heil" (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Orthodox Jewish man was badly beaten up late on Sunday night by at least two assailants in Brooklyn, in an attack that is now being investigated by the New York City Police Department’s Hate Crimes Unit.

The attack took place just before 10.30 p.m. near the corner of Gerry Street and Bartlett Street in the borough’s Williamsburg section — home to a large Orthodox community that has frequently been targeted for antisemitic attacks over the last five years.

The victim, a 26-year-old man, was chased down by two individuals who then struck him with what police described as an “unknown object,” resulting in a laceration to his head.

Witnesses at the scene said that the victim had been beaten with sticks and that he would require major stitching. Officers from the 90th precinct were in attendance alongside personnel from the Shomrim security service and the Hatzolah emergency service.










						‘It Doesn’t Stop’: Orthodox Jewish Man Rushed to Hospital Following Violent Attack in Brooklyn
					

Emergency services and community volunteers on the scene following an attack on a Jewish man in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. Photo: Screenshot …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet another elderly French Jewish woman living alone in her own home has been subjected to a brutal robbery motivated by antisemitism, the Paris-based National Bureau for Vigilance Against Antisemitism (BNVCA) said on Sunday.

The attack occurred on Dec. 13, according to a statement from the BNVCA, an independent organization that assists the victims of antisemitic violence in France.

Two minors, described as Black and of about 16-17 years of age, rang the doorbell of their victim’s apartment, pretending to be members of the building’s security detail. When the victim — identified as “Mrs. LU”, a 74-year-old pensioner — answered the door, the two assailants forced their way inside.

They then subjected their victim to a series of heavy blows before tying her up and ordering her to disclose where she kept her jewelry. Over the next traumatic half-hour, one of the assailants searched the apartment while the other kept guard over the victim, hitting her repeatedly and placing a piece of masking tape over her mouth to stifle her cries.

An Orthodox Jewish man was badly beaten up late on Sunday night by at least two assailants in Brooklyn, in...
After having stolen all of their victim’s jewelry, the two assailants fled, leaving her badly bruised on the face and legs and in a state of severe shock.

(full article online)









						Another Elderly French Jewish Woman Beaten and Robbed by Antisemitic Intruders in Her Paris Apartment
					

Illustrative: A French police stands near the Opera Bastille in Paris, France September 25, 2020. REUTERS/Gonzalo Fuentes Yet another elderly …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Not even safe from Amazon)







The offensive note attached to the IDF sweatshirt delivered by Amazon. Photo: Alexander Gindin
Alexander Gindin received a shock on Thursday night when he opened a package from Amazon and discovered a blunt handwritten note attached to the IDF hooded sweatshirt he’d ordered: “F–k your white supremacy nation.”

“Amazon does not tolerate any behavior deemed hateful, racist, or discriminatory,” she said. “This type of act is in conflict with our code of ethics and we will take immediate action once we complete our investigation of the situation.”









						‘F–k Your White Supremacy Nation,’ Says Handwritten Note in Amazon Package Containing IDF Sweatshirt
					

The offensive note attached to the IDF sweatshirt delivered by Amazon. Photo: Alexander Gindin Alexander Gindin received a shock on …




					www.algemeiner.com
				





(to be continued)


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Never understood why people hate Jews.  
Most of them are greedy, sure......but so are Baptists and Catholics.

All of the Jewish people I've ever met, were super nice.  But they were also very strict with what they could and could not do.....but it didn't interfere with anyone elses lives.  

I've asked Jewish people online before why they think they are hated by so many......and most of them don't know why or just state "it's a religious thing".  

So, really, I have no clue why they are hated by so many other people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Never understood why people hate Jews.
> Most of them are greedy, sure......but so are Baptists and Catholics.
> 
> All of the Jewish people I've ever met, were super nice.  But they were also very strict with what they could and could not do.....but it didn't interfere with anyone elses lives.
> 
> I've asked Jewish people online before why they think they are hated by so many......and most of them don't know why or just state "it's a religious thing".
> 
> So, really, I have no clue why they are hated by so many other people.


Doing research online would help.

Clue 1 ... Christianity s endless lies about Judaism and Jews in general

Clue 2 ....Islam s endless lies about Judaism and Jews in general

Be curious and one should find out the answers


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Suleiman Othman, 27, was captured on CCTV after he assaulted two Jewish men in Brooklyn. Photo: NYPD Crime Stoppers

Police in New York have arrested a 27-year-old Staten Island man in connection with an ugly antisemitic assault on on two Jewish men at the end of last month.

The New York Police Department’s Hate Crimes Unit announced on Tuesday morning that Suleiman Othman, whose photo was widely circulated in the aftermath of the attack, had been charged with assault in the third degree and hate crime and aggravated harassment and hate crime.

(full article online)









						NY Police Arrest Suspect Behind Brutal Antisemitic Attack on Brooklyn Man Who Wore IDF Sweatshirt
					

Suleiman Othman, 27, was captured on CCTV after he assaulted two Jewish men in Brooklyn. Photo: NYPD Crime Stoppers Police …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## 1stNickD

I don't understand the hatred of the Jewish people.  Are there some bad  Jewish people? Sure, there are bad people in all groups. But the  Jewish folks I've had the pleasure to know are nice, hard working and law abiding people. There was once  a term called JAP for Jewish American Princess that was sometimes used as a slur and other times as a compliment.  I dated a JAP in the mid 80's. She was good looking, funny and smart. We had a great time, and the sex was the best I ever had in my life, but it just wasn't quite a match enough to make it permenant, and I was not blameless in the breakup.  Great gal and I hope she found the right guy and had a big happy family.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Muslim-American imam and academic at Duke University issued a passionate appeal to confront antisemitism in the Muslim community following the hostage situation at the Beth Israel synagogue in Colleyville, Texas.

Abdullah T. Antepli, an Associate Professor of the Practice of Interfaith Relations at Duke University, wrote on Twitter, “We North American Muslims need to have the morally required tough conversations about those ‘polite Zionists are our enemies,’ ‘The Benjamins!!!’ voices and realities within our communities.”

Antepli was referencing antisemitic statements made in December by Council on American–Islamic Relations official Zahra Billoo and by US Rep. Ilhan Omar in 2019.

“We MUST!” he continued, “Without ands and buts, without any further denial, dismissal and or trivializing of the issues … we need to honestly discuss the increasing antisemitism within various Muslim communities.”

Antepli is also the founder and co-director of the Muslim Leadership Initiative at the Shalom Hartman Institute in Jerusalem.

“Yes, we Muslims living [in] North America undeniably have an increasing antisemitism problem and seemingly we have yet to even begin to address the issue honestly, morally and accurately… but again we have to,” he said Sunday.

“I am really sick and tired of the overall defensiveness and tribal nature of our reaction to this alarming internal problem,” he stated. “We are better than this! We can no longer pretend the problems of antisemitism within us does not exist.”

The problem, he asserted, is “not going anywhere. Quite the contrary, [it’s] getting worse.”

(full article online)









						Duke University Faith Scholar Issues Call to Deal With ‘Antisemitism Problem’ in Muslim Communities
					

Abdullah T. Antepli, Associate Professor of the Practice of Interfaith Relations at Duke University. Photo: Twitter A Muslim-American imam and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Baltimore Evening Sun reported on April 5, 1922, about an antisemitic sermon given by the Albert Norman Ward, president of Western Maryland College, at the opening of the Maryland Conference of the Methodist Protestant Church.

He said that the Jews controlled New York City and have taken the Bible out of the public schools.





A Jewish woman wrote a letter to the editor of the Evening Sun, where she politely destroyed Ward's speech:








By the way, even today, there is a dormitory at what is now called McDaniel College named after the bigoted Albert Norman Ward.

I wonder if the people who are upset over buildings named after Jefferson or Washington would object to Albert Norman Ward Hall.  Somehow I don't think they would. 

But I'm willing to be proven wrong. 

I filled out a complaint at McDaniel College's Office of Diversity, Equity & Inclusion, asking why they still have a dorm named after an antisemite. We'll see if they contact me. 










						A Jewish woman rips apart an antisemite, 1922. (The antisemite has a dorm named after him in a Maryland college, today.)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mark Oppenheimer, who recently wrote a book about the Tree of Life massacre in Pittsburgh, wrote an op-ed for the Wall Street Journal where he re-assures American Jews - don't worry about antisemitism unless you do something Jewy, like go to synagogue, wear a kippah or shop in a kosher market.




> It seems that violent attacks on Jews in the U.S. have become a regular occurrence, like natural disasters. There were deadly shootings at synagogues in Pittsburgh in October 2018 and Poway, Calif., in April 2019, then at a kosher market in Jersey City, N.J., in December 2019. Last weekend, a rabbi and three congregants were taken hostage at Congregation Beth Israel, a Reform synagogue near Fort Worth, Texas.
> ...
> 
> But the reality of Jewish Americans’ security is more complicated. The recent heightened antipathy toward Jews hasn’t been focused on the general Jewish population. Rather, it has targeted the shrinking minority of Jews who regularly do Jewish things in Jewish spaces—go to synagogue, for example, or shop at kosher markets. For Jews who “Jew it,” to use a friend’s favorite locution, even the very occasional synagogue attack, while statistically insignificant, makes every religious service a little more tense.
> 
> On the other hand, for people who are Jewish but don’t do Jewish things, the U.S. is less oppressive than ever. Fifty years ago, there were still meaningful prejudices and structural obstacles that plagued the most secular, non-affiliated Jews. There were country clubs that didn’t allow Jews (or only allowed a token few), and there were law firms and Wall Street banks where making partner was that much harder for a non-Christian.
> 
> But I have been writing about American religion for 25 years, and in that time, I have not encountered a single business, school or social club where Jews are unwelcome. I am sure there are outliers somewhere, but let’s put it this way: The average Jew is no longer worried about being excluded by gentlemen’s agreements at law firms, restrictions at clubs or real estate covenants. These are artifacts of the past.






> [O]utside the Orthodox world, we are becoming a people who never encounter anti-Semitism in school or at work and seldom enter the spaces where anti-Semites look for us, like the synagogue, JCC or kosher market. For such Jews, there is nearly zero risk of being victimized by anti-Jewish violence or bias. Simply put, Jews who go to synagogue are terrified of anti-Semitism right now. Jews who don’t have no reason to be.
> ...
> Yet it will be an ever-shrinking percentage who will actually be in harm’s way. The Jews at risk of anti-Semitic attack will include the small but growing number whose clothes make them targets, like many Orthodox, including Hasidim. Then there are the teachers at Jewish schools, the kosher butchers, the nurses in Jewish homes for the aged. And, of course, there will be those eccentric holdouts: Jews who continue to enter places like synagogues, having decided that praying with fellow Jews is worth the risk of dying with them.



This essay is fundamentally wrong and offensive on a number of levels.

Allowing Jews into country clubs might have been a wonderful accomplishment in the 1960s, but there are different spaces where proud Jews are not welcome today. Like if you want to participate in the Women's March. Or run for student government at university. Or attend an online seminar on antisemitism. 
For someone who writes about Jewish issues, Oppenheimer sure seems not to understand how antisemitism morphs in every generation to something new. Country clubs aren't the problem - campus and "progressive" spaces are.
As far as the "small" number of Jews whose clothes make them targets, according to Pew, 25% of those who identify as Jewish by religion wear something identifiably Jewish on a typical day, like a Star of David. That isn't that small.
What about his characterizing Jews who are public about their Jewishness as "eccentrics"? Someone emailed him and he responded that he was writing this ironically:

(full article online)









						WSJ op-ed: Don't worry, American Jews. Antisemites only attack when you do eccentric things like attend synagogue.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

But on my university syllabus, Israel is highlighted as the worst state imaginable, with old antisemitic tropes about Jews being bloodthirsty being taught to me and my peers. The material for one course, which came out after the George Floyd murder, blamed Israel for teaching American cops how to kill Black and brown people.

Another said the use of tear gas in America ‘had been tested on Palestinians and deployed on Black and brown bodies by the United States’.  Astonishingly this meant the racism of police in one country – America – was blamed on the Jews, even though American police racism predates the existence of Israel.

This all seemed designed to paint Jews as the abusers of other minorities.

I did not expect to take on the mantle of “the Israel defender” on campus, but I don’t feel I have a choice; I had to stand up against this even though I feared it could impact my grades. Sometimes I am mocked and laughed at in class, while my teachers just sit there, but someone has to provide an alternative point of view to what is being taught. On campus I am now known as “the Jew".

When I spoke to my tutor and the university officials about the antisemitism, I hoped for a fair hearing. Instead, they told me what I knew to be antisemitism wasn’t actually antisemitism. They also told me to stop writing about it on Twitter because that was making trouble. 

Universities like mine seem to think that raising the issue of antisemitism is actually more problematic than the antisemitism itself. It is only after I kept raising these issues that they agreed to ensure staff had training on how to spot antisemitism.

I know I am not alone in having to deal with this on British university campuses. One Jewish student in Glasgow says they were called a “dirty Jew” and told to “go and gas yourself”. At the University of Bristol, until recently, a professor was teaching that Jewish students were pawns of Israel and were deliberately stirring up Islamaphobia. He lost his job only after his case was brought up in Parliament.

(full article online)









						As antisemitism sweeps across UK campuses, this is what it's really like being a Jewish student right now
					

Most of the antisemitism I have encountered hasn’t been from my fellow students, but from my teachers.




					www.glamourmagazine.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Ontario College of Teachers (OCT) confirmed in December its decision to rescind the license of Joseph DiMarco, a former history teacher in the Northeastern Catholic District School Board. He had previously been terminated by his employer, O’Gorman High School, in November 2019.

The body cited complaints about DiMarco from as early as 2016, the CJN found, when he told a student, “looking at your face is starting to make me feel hate.” The OCT report, which concluded an investigation of the allegations, found that he also taught students to blame the 9/11 terrorist attacks on Israel and, citing his purported research, browbeat them into consulting Holocaust denialist texts.

“When students tried to challenge or question [DiMarco’s] assertions about the figure of 6 million deaths not being accurate, [he] was dismissive, reminding the students how much research he had done,” the OCT report said. “The member shared his view with students that the Israeli government is a malicious force and that it frames itself as the victim by exaggerating the tragedy of the Holocaust in order to make the world more receptive to its agenda.”



JANUARY 27, 2022 9:49 AM
0
Schumer Proposes Doubling Non-Profit Security Grant Funding to $360 Million​JNS.org - Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) announced during a press conference on Wednesday in Midtown Manhattan that he...
DiMarco also interjected his own private materials into his lessons on the Holocaust, the CJN reported, including a “Zionism slideshow” he made that featured a clip of a 1990s broadcast of “The Montel Williams Show” in which Holocaust “revisionists” denied, in the presence of Holocaust survivors, that any Jews were murdered in gas chambers.

“The member [DiMarco] knew or ought to have known that his teaching risked arousing antisemitic sentiment among his students,” the OCT report said.

“There is no place in the classroom for Holocaust denial or conspiracy theories,” B’nai Brith Canada CEO Michael Mostyn told the CJN. “The teacher in question agreed to a statement of facts that was damning. We are pleased he is no longer in the classroom.”

The outlet also revealed disturbing music videos produced by DiMarco, who is also a musician, including one depicting Israeli Mossad agents as reacting to the collapse of the World Trade Centers by dancing. In one song, DiMarco sings, “The Evil Empire of Israelica. The United States of Israelica.”

DiMarco has not denied nor contested the allegations against him, according to the CJN. The Ontario English Catholic Teachers Union (OECTA) told the outlet it was not involved in his disciplinary proceedings and that there are no records of his teaching after 2019. “Our association unequivocally condemns hatred, bigotry, and discrimination, in any form,” the OECTA told the CJN.

(full article online)









						Ontario Catholic School Teacher’s License Revoked for Promoting Holocaust Denial, Blaming 9/11 on Israel in Classroom
					

An empty classroom. Photo: Wiki Commons. An Ontario school teacher’s license was revoked after it emerged that he promoted Holocaust …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the article for the Evening Standard, the barrister and television personality has written about how antisemitic insults were hurled at his friend’s children whilst they were at a falafel restaurant in Golders Green, despite them not being Jewish.

Mr Rinder wrote: “But as she told me this awful story, I realised — with a profound sadness — that I was completely unsurprised. Because it’s happening to Jews all the time.”

“It’s completely shattering to think how the grimy tendrils of anti-Jewish hatred have spread over so many aspects of life in the UK, whether it’s being spat at or accosted in the street or any of the countless other acts of abuse,” he continued. “For example, many in the Jewish community send their children to Jewish schools, and I think it’d break your hearts to see the precautions they have to take.”

Mr Rinder went on to state that he believes that the vast majority of the people in the United Kingdom are appalled by anti-Jewish racism, “but this is the tragic reality of being Jewish in London in 2022. Not in some far off time or place, but right now and right here; in the greatest, most cosmopolitan city in the world.”

Mr Rinder called on people to “stand up to every instance of cruelty, big or small, because the descent into human depravity never begins with grand acts of violence, it starts with murmured insults and grows from there,” and added that “It’s the subtle way horror gets going — not with a bang or people screaming hate in broad daylight, with whispered comments everybody else tolerates.”

Robert Rinder has said in the past that he believes that there is an existential threat to Jews in Britain, but that he has “an enduring belief in the British public. That ultimately, for every one loud antisemite, there are hundreds, no, thousands of people that have the courage to stand up to it.”

(full article online)









						Robert Rinder writes about “the tragic reality of being Jewish in London in 2022”
					

Robert Rinder has written about “the tragic reality of being Jewish in London in 2022” in a new article, published yesterday. In the article for the Evening Standard, the barrister and television personality has written about how antisemitic insults were hurled at his friend’s children whilst...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 12-year-old Italian Jewish boy has been the target of a vicious antisemitic attack in a municipal park by two older teenagers who subjected him to a stream of insults.

The boy, named as “Marco,” was chatting with friends last Sunday in the park in the town of Campiglia Marittima, near Livorno in Tuscany, where he lives with his parents. Two 15-year-old girls approached him and told him to be quiet, before calling him a “dirty Jew.” The assailants then spat at the boy and proceeded to assault him with punches and kicks. They also told him that he would “die in the ovens” — a reference to the gas chambers used to exterminate Jewish inmates of Nazi concentration camps.

Local police have since apprehended the two teenagers, dubbed “antisemitic bullies” in the local press, who will now face charges in the Juvenile Court in Florence.

Interviewed by local media outlets, the boy’s father highlighted that no-one came to the defense of his son.

“Nobody in that public park where the attack took place said anything, nobody defended my son,” the father said. “I can’t explain what happened, I only know that my son was terrified and will never forget what happened.”

(full article online)









						Italian Police Apprehend Teenage Girls Behind Brutal Antisemitic Attack on 12-Year-Old Jewish Boy
					

The town of Campiglia Marittima in Livorno, Italy. Photo: Mongolo1984 / Wikimedia Commons. A 12-year-old Italian Jewish boy has been …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Across the country, hate crimes against minority communities are on the rise. In a recent incident, a woman was arrested Jan. 21 after allegedly threatening and spitting on a group of Jewish children in New York, authorities said. While the children were not injured, the children’s father told CBS New York that his kids remained distraught after the incident.

Surveillance footage released by the New York Police Department (NYPD) depicted the incident occurring outside of a synagogue in Brooklyn. In the video, the woman is seen storming up to three children and then spitting on them.

Identified as 21-year-old Christina Darling, the woman was charged with multiple counts, including aggravated harassment as a hate crime, acting in a manner injurious to a child, and menacing as a hate crime, the NYPD told CNN. According to officials, the woman not only spat on the children but also made “anti-Jewish statements.”

“Hitler should have killed you all,” police said the woman told the children, according to _The Washington Post_. “I’ll kill you and know where you live.”

(full article online)









						New York woman who spat on children, said ‘Hitler should have killed you all’ has been arrested
					

Across the country, hate crimes against minority communities are on the rise. In a recent incident, a woman was arrested Jan. 21 after allegedly threatening and spitting on a group of Jewish children in New York, authorities said. While the children...




					www.dailykos.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Why attacks on Jews continues to be on the rise......again.....and again.....)

An in-depth study of antisemitism in France has revealed that the vast majority of French Jews — 74 percent — have experienced some form of “antisemitic behavior during their lives, from mockery to physical aggression, including insults or verbal threats.”

Published on Tuesday, the study, jointly conducted by the American Jewish Committee (AJC) and the Paris-based Fondapol think-tank, surveyed more than 1,500 non-Jews on their understanding of the depth and extent of antisemitism, and over 500 Jews on their experiences of bigotry.

The study found common agreement that antisemitism in France is on an upward trajectory, with 64 percent of non-Jewish and 73 percent of Jewish respondents acknowledging the steep rise in prejudice targeting Jews over the last decade.

Muslim and anti-Zionist antisemitism were identified as the main threats to the Jewish community, with 53 percent of non-Jewish respondents citing the denial of Israel’s right to exist as a principal problem — a number that rose to 62 percent among the Jews surveyed. Similarly, 48 percent of non-Jews and 45 percent of Jews cited “Islamist ideas” as a driving factor, alongside conspiracy theories and far-right ideology.

The study found that 15 percent of French Muslims “admit to feeling antipathy towards Jews, a proportion 10 points higher than that measured in the French population as a whole.” It also pointed to enormous discrepancies between Muslims and the population as a whole with regard to antisemitic tropes. While 24 percent of the French population as a whole believe that Jews operate a “stranglehold” upon the media, that number rose to 54 percent among Muslims specifically. Similarly, 51 percent of Muslims agree that Jews dominate the French economy, compared with 26 percent among the general population.

The study also noted that religiosity was a factor in Muslim behavior towards Jews. “Adherence to prejudice is related to the intensity of attendance at places of worship,” the study observed. “For example, 61 percent of Muslims who attend mosque every week believe that ‘Jews have too much power in the field of economics and finance,’ compared to 40 percent among non-practitioners.”

Among young people, the profile of antisemitism as a social problem has grown as well. The study found that in 2021, 63 percent of those in the 18-24 age group had experienced antisemitic insults, compared with 53 percent of those who were surveyed in 2019. Social media platforms were cited as key areas where young people encounter antisemitic invective, but schools were described as “the first place of exposure to antisemitic violence.”

(full article online)









						New Report Shines Light on Endemic Nature of Antisemitism in France
					

Protestors rally in Paris against antisemitism in France in March 2018. Photo: Reuters/Gonzalo Fuentes. An in-depth study of antisemitism in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As a Muslim woman committed to combating radical Islam, also known as Islamism, I research contemporary antisemitism, particularly Islamist antisemitism.

ByQanta A. Ahmed

Jews are facing antisemitism from three directions.

First, from the Far Right, neo-Nazis, White Supremacists and ultra-nationalists form a brand of antisemitism that gets widespread coverage in the liberal media.

Both the Director of the FBI Christopher Wray and Jill Sanborn, Executive Assistant Director of the National Security Branch of the FBI, referred to the recent perpetrator of the Coleyville hostage incident and to the difficulty of identifying lone actors, with “fewer dots to connect.”

This ignores the reality that antisemitism is at a 45-year high in America. New York Police Department data shows anti-Jewish hate crimes increased 51% in 2021—with the total number of attacks nearly equaling anti-Asian and anti-gay male hate crimes combined.

American Jewish communities have been forced to deploy armed security since the October 2018 Pittsburgh attack on the Tree of Life Synagogue where 11 Jews were killed, as well as the April 2019 Poway attack in California where one Jewish woman was killed.

But antisemitism also comes from the Left, with rising woke neo-orthodoxy driving some Diversity, Equity and Inclusion (DEI) efforts to erase Jews as minorities. The Heritage Foundation recently published the Diversity Delusion report on DEI officers in America’s premiere academic institutions, detailing extraordinary levels of antisemitism expressed by leading DEI officers at the nation’s leading universities.

Because of fears of being labeled Islamophobic, the vehicle of Islamist antisemitism is in play. Islamism, masquerading as the great monotheism of Islam, is an artificial 20th-century totalitarian ideology that steals the language and metaphors of Islam but holds at its core a cosmic enmity with all matters pertaining to Jewry, Judaism, Zionism and Israel.

(full article online)









						History Lessons: America’s New Antisemitism Begins with Cultural Erasure of American Jews
					

As a Muslim woman committed to combating radical Islam, also known as Islamism, I research contemporary antisemitism, particularly Islamist antisemitism.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Comparisons to the Holocaust are invariably hyperbolic and often indecent. Nevertheless, the occurrence of antisemitic incidents at so many stages in this process should be a significant cause for more than just worry.​
On Jan. 27, we commemorated International Holocaust Remembrance Day, honoring the six million Jews killed in the Nazi genocide, as well as the millions of other victims persecuted in that era. This remembrance will be meaningless, however, if we do not seriously consider the growing threat faced by world Jewry today. To understand the seriousness of this threat, consider how it measures under Genocide Watch founder Dr. Gregory Stanton's canonical classification of the ten stages of genocide.

The first stage, classification, refers to the division of people into "us" versus "them." This phenomenon is now widespread on American college campuses. Known to anti-Israel activists as "anti-normalization," it can be seen, for example, in the 2018 pledge by more than 50 New York University student groups to boycott pro-Israel student groups on campus, as well as national pro-Israel organizations. The ongoing effort is aimed at pushing Jewish students "beyond the pale" unless they join forces with groups that make war against Jewish identity. To address this early-stage activity, we must strengthen institutions that can inculcate universalistic Western values, such as equal respect and civil discourse.

-------------

The ninth stage, extermination, refers to mass murder. Extermination was attempted at the Tree of Life Synagogue in 2018 when Robert Gregory Bowers allegedly murdered 11 Jewish worshippers during Shabbat services and wounded six others. It was also attempted at the Chabad of Poway in California one year later, when 19-year-old gunman John Timothy Earnest fatally shot a 60-year-old woman and injured three others, including the congregation's rabbi. Such tragedy was averted earlier this month in Colleyville, Texas, when four Jewish hostages escaped from armed assailant Malik Faisal Akram, who last year said, "I want to kill Jews." While wider efforts at extermination may not be conceivable to many Jews, they are sadly less inconceivable with each passing tragedy.

The last stage is denial, which is common among perpetrators of mass violence. Holocaust denial remains widespread, drawing upon an ideology that sees Jews as powerful, sinister, and conspiratorial enough to carry out an enormous hoax. On a lower level, we see antisemitism denial after nearly every anti-Jewish incident when the perpetrators insist their actions should not be described as antisemitic. Antisemitism denial is institutionalized by groups that resist the adoption of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance's working definition of antisemitism, which is the single most important tool for identifying anti-Jewish behavior.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/global-antisemitism-meets-nearly-all-criteria-for-stages-of-genocide/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The man entered the car at the beginning of the train, and proceeded to shout at the woman, who is visibly Jewish.

The attacker got close up into the victim’s face and shouted, “You little Jewish girl, get the [expletive] off the train, you little Jewish [expletive],” repeatedly at the victim, her family members told _COLlive.com_

He also threatened the woman, saying, “you little Jewish girl better get off this train before I hurt you,” her family members related.

The attacker is described as a black male, in his mid 20’s with a thin build, about 6 feet tall. He was wearing black jeans, a red sweater, black jacket, ski mask and black sneakers.

(full article online)









						NYC Subway Passengers Ignore Antisemitic Attack on Jewish Woman
					

A young Jewish woman from Crown Heights was the victim of a rage-filled attack on the New York City subway in Brooklyn on Wednesday.The incident occurred on the Brooklyn-bound Number 2 train, when




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Everton fan has been banned from attending football matches for three years after he took part in antisemitic chants that were aimed at Spurs fans.

Michael Campbell, of Aigburth Road, Liverpool, was reported to stewards and police following his actions at the match held at Goodison Park on 7th November. 

This led to an investigation being conducted by Merseyside Police and Everton which then resulted in Mr Campbell’s arrest and subsequent charges. He then received the Football Banning Order for three years at South Sefton Magistrates Court in Bootle and was told to pay a fine and court costs at the hearing on 20th January.

Detective Inspector Steven O’Neill, of Merseyside Police, said: “Hate crime in all its forms simply will not be tolerated and I hope this result sends a clear message that anyone found to commit hate crime offences anywhere on Merseyside will be brought to justice.

“Campbell will now have a criminal record and the consequences of this in the future could prove to be significant. The professional response of Everton Football Club stewards meant that he was quickly identified and arrested.”

(full article online)









						Everton fan banned from games for three years after antisemitic chants at Spurs fans
					

An Everton fan has been banned from attending football matches for three years after he took part in antisemitic chants that were aimed at Spurs fans. Michael Campbell, of Aigburth Road, Liverpool, was reported to stewards and police following his actions at the match held at Goodison Park on...




					antisemitism.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week in Brooklyn, a young visibly Jewish woman was verbally attacked on a subway car by a Black man who threatened her and screamed for her to leave the train while passengers watched and didn't intervene. 

Because to help a Jewish woman might be racist.

On Saturday in Lakewood, NJ, a snowplow driver laughingly took a video of himself purposefully dumping snow on two Orthodox Jews.




In Chicago:



>





> The Jewish Community in West Rogers Park, Chicago was hit by string of hate crimes over the past 24 hours, YWN has learned. Two Jewish institutions have had swastikas scrawled on them, two Jewish stores had their windows smashed, and a Jewish man was attacked.
> 
> The two Jewish institutions that had swastikas scrawled on them are the Hanna Sacks Bais Yaakov, and Congregation F.R.E.E.
> 
> The two Jewish stores that had their windows smashed are Tel Aviv Bakery, and Kol Tuv Kosher Supermarket.
> 
> Meanwhile, on Sunday night a frum [Orthodox] man walking was attacked and bloodied in an unprovoked incident.
> 
> The victim was walking near W. Devon Ave. and N. Sacramento Ave. when he was attacked by an unknown male.





(full article online)









						Lots of attacks against Jews in the past few days, from the Right to the Left and in between
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'The Jew is the devil' — Neo-Nazis rally in Florida
					

"The Jew is the devil" and "Jews rape children and drink their blood" were among slogans chanted at a rally in Orlando held by the National Socialist Movement.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A bus drives through a Jewish section of Stamford Hill, London broadcasting antisemitic slogans, Jan. 29, 2022. Photo: Shomrim/Twitter

A bus broadcast antisemitic invective from loudspeakers while driving through a heavily Jewish neighborhood of London on Saturday, a neighborhood watch group said.

The Stamford Hill Shomrim said it received reports that an “open bus” passing through the area in the early afternoon blared the slur, “Yidos Go Home.”

Shomrim, which shared a video of the incident, said it “appeared to be targeting Orthodox Jews leaving synagogue,” and asked any victims or witnesses to come forward with information.










						Bus Reportedly Blares Antisemitic Slur While Driving Through London Jewish Neighborhood
					

A bus drives through a Jewish section of Stamford Hill, London broadcasting antisemitic slogans, Jan. 29, 2022. Photo: Shomrim/Twitter A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Chicago police are investigating after a Jewish school and synagogue were vandalized with antisemitic graffiti on Sunday, a day after several other attacks on Jewish targets in the city.

At around 4:40 pm local time Sunday, a swastika was spray-painted on the F.R.E.E. Synagogue, after which the suspect attacked a man before fleeing the scene, ABC affiliate Channel 7 reported. A second incident took place at Yeshivas Meor Hatorah of Chicago, where a window was broken.

According to local Jewish communal group the Concerned Citizens League, two Jewish businesses — Kol Tuv and Tel Aviv Bakery — had their windows broken on early Saturday morning, as did another synagogue nearby.

The CCL said the man attacked on Sunday was a yeshiva student, and described his assailant as a “Middle Eastern man.”

(full article online)









						Chicago Synagogues, Jewish School, Kosher Shops Targeted in Weekend String of Vandalism
					

Illustrative: Holiday shoppers walk past police cars at the Oakbrook Center shopping mall in Chicago on Dec. 24, 2021. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Where did he learn to blame the Jews for everything? )

A Chicago man has been charged with four counts of felony hate crime following a spate of antisemitic vandalism in the city’s Far North Side neighborhood over the past weekend.

Shahid Hussain, 39, is being held on $250,000 bail for what Judge Barbara Dawkins described as a “textbook case of hate crime.” Hussain’s spree included spray-painting yellow swastikas on a synagogue and on the grounds of a Jewish high school in Rogers Park, smashing windows at two other synagogues and making threatening gestures. At one of the targeted synagogues, two witnesses spotted Hussain wearing a cape and a red hat as he yelled about “Jews” while breaking lights, according to Assistant State’s Attorney James Murphy.

Another witness claimed that Hussain’s cape was decorated with a yellow swastika, Murphy said. He also allegedly wore a false “toothbrush” mustache in the style of Nazi dictator Adolf Hitler and made Nazi salutes.

Hussain, who lives in Niles on the outskirts of Chicago, was arrested on Sunday night after local police received a call concerning a suspicious person who was shouting antisemitic slurs and threats, Supt. David Brown said at a press conference on Tuesday.

Dawkins said that Hussain “went around the North Side of the city and targeted a group of individuals and evoked fear in this group of people who were minding their business and trying to live in this city peacefully.” She ordered him to stay away from the buildings he targeted in the event that he is released.

The father of two small children, Hussain has a history of mental health issues as well as a criminal record. He was most recently sentenced to 12 months probation last September after pleading guilty to a stalking charge, according to the Chicago Sun Times.

(full article online)









						‘A Textbook Case of Hate Crime’: Chicago Man Held for Spate of Antisemitic Vandalism
					

Shahid Hussain was arrested for a spate of antisemitic vandalism targeting Jewish institutions in Chicago. Photo: Chicago Police Department. A …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A wide majority of France's Jewish population agrees that antisemitism is widespread in France and on the rise, with most Jews and the general public agreeing that antisemitism is a major concern in French society, according to a new study by the American Jewish Committee (AJC).


In total, 85% of French Jews said antisemitism is a widespread issue in France, with 73% saying it has increased in France today. Further, nearly three-quarters (74%) of French Jews say that they had been the victims of an antisemitic act during their lives.

(full article online)









						Majority of French Jews have been the victims of antisemitic acts-survey
					

Jews in France take to being less visibly Jewish to avoid antisemitism. *Jews and the general public closely agree on primary sources of antisemitism.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The mother of a Tennessee middle-schooler claims a class on the Bible as literature included Christian proselytizing and comments offensive to Jews and other non-Christians, the Chattanooga Times Free Press reported.

Juniper Russo posted to Facebook that she withdrew her eighth-grader from the class after the teacher wrote an English translation of the Hebrew name for God on the whiteboard and told students, “If you want to know how to torture a Jew, make them say this out loud,” according to the post.

“This name is traditionally not spoken out loud, and is traditionally only written in the Torah,” Russo wrote. “My daughter felt extremely uncomfortable hearing a teacher instruct her peers on ‘how to torture a Jew’ and told me when she came home from school that she didn’t feel safe in the class.”

(full article online)









						Tennessee teacher accused of telling Bible class ‘how to torture a Jew’
					

Mother of 8th-grade Jewish student complains that public school Bible History course also included Christian proselytizing; teacher refused to meet with parents over concerns




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Chicago are searching for a man who threatened a group of Jewish students at a school last month, yelling “all of you should be killed.”

The incident happened just before 2:30 p.m. on Jan. 13 outside the Yeshivas Tiferes Tzvi Academy on North Carolina Avenue, Chicago police said.

The suspect, described as a Black male between 40 and 49 years old with a black mustache and beard, yelled profanities and threats at a teacher her students, according to authorities.

The suspect was described as a Black male between the ages of 40 and 49, with a black mustache and beard, authorities said. (Chicago Police Department)

(full article online)









						Suspect sought after yelling ‘all of you should be killed’ at Jewish students
					

Police in Chicago are searching for a man who threatened a group of Jewish students at a school last month, yelling “all of you should be killed.”




					nypost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish man who was walking along Stockton Street in the Bedford-Stuyvesant section of the borough on Friday night was assaulted by a man who emerged from a minivan. CCTV footage of the attack, which occurred at 10:30 p.m., showed the assailant run from the van and punch his victim, who was identifiably Jewish through his traditional clothing. Medics treated the victim at the scene for injuries to his face.

(full article online)










						Brooklyn Jews Remain on High Alert Following Two More Antisemitic Attacks Over Weekend
					

A yeshiva school bus in Brooklyn vandalized with swastika graffiti. Photo: Screenshot The Orthodox Jewish community in Brooklyn is again …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A neo-Nazi activist and a Catholic priest have been fined by a court in France for a video posted to YouTube that incited violence and hatred against Jews.

Hervé Lalin — a seasoned far-right activist who also goes by the name Hervé Ryssen — was sentenced to a 2,000 euro ($2,200) fine, which will convert into a prison sentence if it remains unpaid. His colleague Fr. Olivier Rioult — the author of an antisemitic book on the “Jewish question” — was sentenced to a 1,000 euro fine.

n the video, posted in 2019, the two men engaged in crudely antisemitic invective, describing Jewish people as “unbearable” and “abominable” and comparing them to “snakes.” At one point, they issued a call to genocide, calling the Jews “a problem whose solution requires continual combat and extermination.”

A serial offender, Lalin has been sentenced by courts in France 15 times since 2005. In Sept. 2020, Lalin was sentenced to a 17-month jail term for a series of antisemitic postings on Facebook and Twitter, as well as for a video he posted on YouTube in 2018 — titled “The Jews, Incest and Hysteria” — in which he attacked Jews as a “people of incest.”

In a statement justifying its conclusion that the goal of the video was to incite antisemitic agitation, the court said that Lalin had been well aware that his remarks were likely to result in legal proceedings against him.










						French Court Fines Neo-Nazi Activist and Catholic Priest for Video Inciting Hatred of Jews
					

French neo-Nazi and Holocaust denier Hervé Lalin. Photo: Screenshot. A neo-Nazi activist and a Catholic priest have been fined by …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hate crimes against Jewish, Asian, LGBTQ+ and disabled Americans are underreported by Western media when compared to the reporting on attacks against other minorities, according to a new report by media watchdog HonestReporting.


“Jews are victims of more hate crimes per capita than all other groups in the United States yet HonestReporting's research shows that anti-Jewish hate crimes receive disproportionately little news coverage compared to other groups, and by a disturbingly large margin," HonestReporting CEO Daniel Pomerantz told _The Jerusalem Post_. "Hate crimes against Asian Americans, Americans with disabilities and members of the LGBTQ+ community are similarly underreported in the media.”

HonestReporting reviewed 18 popular and mainstream Western media outlets and crossreferenced their coverage of hate crimes in the United States from 2018-2020 with the FBI's hate crime data from the same years. The amount of news coverage to attacks each year was averaged.


The minority group with the most coverage was Muslim Americans, with 6.32 articles per attack. Attacks on black Americans were underreported in previous years with less than 3 articles per attack in 2018, but have more than doubled since then, with 6.4 articles per hate crime in 2020. Anti-Latino attacks averaged around three articles per attack in the last three years. Antisemitism received just under 2 articles per attack, anti-Asian attacks yielded about 1.2 articles, LGBTQ people about 0.67 articles, and disabled Americans about 0.63 articles.

(full article online)









						Hate crimes against Jews, Asians, LGBTQ, disabled underreported by media
					

The discrepancy between the amount of per capita attacks against minorities and the coverage of the attacks has an impact on the continuation of the hate crimes, according to HonestReporting.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in New York City have arrested a teenage male in connection with an attack on a Jewish man in Brooklyn last Friday night.

The 15-year-old was arrested on Thursday. He is now facing hate crime and assault charges. CCTV from the scene of the attack allegedly showed him punching a 24-year-old Orthodox Jewish man wearing traditional Hasidic clothing.

(full article online)









						NY Cops Arrest 15-Year-Old Boy for Assault on Jewish Man in Brooklyn
					

An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. Police in New York City have arrested a teenage male …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitic messages directed at members of the Board of Health in Salem, Mass., have been reported to the police as city leaders expressed disgust at their content and tone on Friday.

“Over the past several weeks, members of the Salem Board of Health and Health Department staff with names perceived to indicate that they are Jewish have been directly targeted by hateful, antisemitic messages and threats online, by email, and over voicemails,” a joint community statement released by the city said. “These attacks have been reported to the Salem Police Department and the Anti-Defamation League.”

(full article online)









						Officials in Salem, Mass., Push Back Against Antisemitic COVID-19 Campaign Targeting Board of Health
					

(Illustrative): An antisemitic graphic shared on social media blaming the COVID-19 pandemic on a Jewish conspiracy. Image: Hope Not Hate. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Huge rise in Christian persecution worldwide revealed in 2021 World Watch List
> 
> 
> More than 340 million Christians worldwide experienced high levels of persecution in 2020, with 4,761 killed for their faith, a new report has revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christian.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the club.


Stupid comment. We have been a member of the Club for thousands of years. Now it’s your turn 👍


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Stupid comment. We have been a member of the Club for thousands of years. Now it’s your turn 👍


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Mossad spy agency has helped foil 12 plots to carry out terror attacks on Israelis in Turkey over the past two years, Channel 12 news reported Saturday.

The network, which did not cite a source, credited the Mossad’s ties with Turkey’s National Intelligence Organization (MIT), which it said have strengthened in recent years despite the strained diplomatic relations between the countries.

Most of the reported attack plots were linked to the Islamic State jihadist terror group and targeted businesspeople and other Israelis in Turkey.

(full article online)









						Mossad helped foil 12 attack plots on Israelis in Turkey over past 2 years – report
					

Most attacks said planned by Islamic State terror group; in wake of recent foiled alleged Iran operation, some business figures reportedly told to be extra cautious




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish Democratic mayoral candidate in Kentucky was left miraculously unharmed after multiple shots were fired at him in his campaign office on Monday morning.

Craig Greenberg, who is running for the post of mayor in Louisville, Kentucky, was guided to safety along with members of his staff by police officers after an unidentified gunman opened fire at around 10:15 am. None of the shots hit Greenberg, though one bullet did pierce his clothing.

(full article online)









						Jewish Democratic Mayoral Candidate in Kentucky Survives Gun Attack as Multiple Bullets Fired at Campaign Office
					

A police car is seen outside the offices of Louisville mayoral candidate Craig Greenberg following a shooting incident. Photo: Reuters/USA …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of an organization representing Orthodox Jews in Brooklyn has urged the city of New York to launch an antisemitism awareness program in the city’s public schools while praising new Mayor Eric Adams’ determination to stamp out hate crime.

Rabbi David Niederman, president of the United Jewish Organizations of Williamsburg and North Brooklyn, told The Algemeiner on Monday that the latest antisemitic attack in the city on Friday night, in which a Jewish teenager was punched in the face by an unidentified assailant, underlined his concern that attacks on Jews in New York are becoming normalized.

(full article online)









						Following Latest Attack, Brooklyn Jewish Leader Urges New York City Officials to Launch Antisemitism Awareness Campaign in Public Schools
					

Illustrative: Two suspects in an antisemitic attack on a Jewish man in Brooklyn, New York, Oct. 21, 2021. Photo: NYPD. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Our Filipino source identified the Hamas operative as ‘Bashir’ who was reportedly attempting to establish a foothold in the Philippines with pledges of financial support to some local threat groups including militant extremists with links to the international terrorist organizations,” Alinsangan said in the statement.

Sharing information with “foreign and local counterparts” uncovered that Bashir’s real name is Fares Al Shikli, allegedly the head of Hamas’s Foreign Liaison Section, the officer said.

Alinsangan said there is an Interpol red notice on Shikli, who has been charged with an offense of “terrorism logistic support.” Red notices are issued for fugitives who are wanted for prosecution or to serve a sentence.

The Philippine source made several trips to Malaysia in 2016-2018 where he was in contact with Shikli to discuss attacks against Israelis in the Philippines, the PNP said.

In 2016 Shikli began “grooming” the source to be a local contact and gave him bomb-making training. The following year the two discussed recruiting Filipinos with ties to local militant groups “that will be utilized to kill Jews present in the country, conduct rallies at selected embassies and spread video propaganda in exchange of financial support,” the PNP said.

(full article online)









						Philippine police allege Hamas plan to groom locals for attacks on Israelis
					

Intel agent says plot foiled based on information from source who met in Malaysia with figure identified as Fares Al Shikli, alleged head of terror group's foreign liaisons




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A series of arson attacks on Jewish institutions in Massachusetts in 2019 was likely perpetrated by a man who once wrote, “We must kill all Jews.”

But while the man was under investigation for domestic terrorism at the time of the attacks and police collected evidence that could tie him to the arsons almost immediately, he was not identified as a suspect until months later. By then, he was in a coma from which he never recovered.

Federal prosecutors revealed these details Wednesday with the announcement of an indictment of the suspected arsonist’s brother, who stands accused of obstructing the investigation by taking evidence of his brother’s antisemitic beliefs to Sweden, where he was living.

-----
Prosecutors are characterizing the arson attacks as antisemitic acts of domestic terrorism. According to the indictment, Giannakakis, 35, lied to investigators and concealed evidence that could tie his brother to the crime, including a T-shirt emblazoned with a swastika, a notebook with a swastika drawn inside, and a bottle of cyanide.

(full article online)









						Antisemitic Boston arsonist set fires while target of federal probe, FBI admits
					

FBI and local police took several months to connect late brother of Alexander Giannakakis with fires at Jewish centers in Massachusetts in 2019, by which time he was in a coma




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




(full article online)









						Antisemitic Boston arsonist set fires while target of federal probe, FBI admits
					

FBI and local police took several months to connect late brother of Alexander Giannakakis with fires at Jewish centers in Massachusetts in 2019, by which time he was in a coma




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Rigby5

Attacks on Jews are NOT anti-Semitic.
The word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", and does not even remotely imply Jewish.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The head of an organization representing Orthodox Jews in Brooklyn has urged the city of New York to launch an antisemitism awareness program in the city’s public schools while praising new Mayor Eric Adams’ determination to stamp out hate crime.
> 
> Rabbi David Niederman, president of the United Jewish Organizations of Williamsburg and North Brooklyn, told The Algemeiner on Monday that the latest antisemitic attack in the city on Friday night, in which a Jewish teenager was punched in the face by an unidentified assailant, underlined his concern that attacks on Jews in New York are becoming normalized.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following Latest Attack, Brooklyn Jewish Leader Urges New York City Officials to Launch Antisemitism Awareness Campaign in Public Schools
> 
> 
> Illustrative: Two suspects in an antisemitic attack on a Jewish man in Brooklyn, New York, Oct. 21, 2021. Photo: NYPD. …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


You sure are obsessed. Do you have any other interests?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You sure are obsessed. Do you have any other interests?


My main interest is educating ignoramuses like yourself who swallowed whole horror stories about the Jews and fairytales about the Arabs and Muslims.

It will lead to saving lives of Jews, Muslims and Christians.

Truth is very powerful and many do learn to see it.

You??????  Who knows.


----------



## Rigby5

The truth is the problem right now is Israel and its oppression of Arab natives of all religions.
Israelis deserve retribution for the harm they have done.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rigby5 said:


> The truth is the problem right now is Israel and its oppression of Arab natives of all religions.
> Israelis deserve retribution for the harm they have done.


What is good for the goose is definitely good for the gander.

Just look at 2000 years of Christian oppression around the world, and 1700 years of Muslim oppression around the world.

When are Christians and Muslims going to pay for the destruction they have brought on others?

Let me guess.

To this Christian man, Rigby5, never.  Because Christianity is a just cause.

And so is Islam, for that matter.

Neither one has to pay for anything it has done to any peoples on any continent.

And that is the way of Christianity and Islam.

Where ONLY the Jews must pay for anything Christianity and Islam decide Jews must pay.


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> What is good for the goose is definitely good for the gander.
> 
> Just look at 2000 years of Christian oppression around the world, and 1700 years of Muslim oppression around the world.
> 
> When are Christians and Muslims going to pay for the destruction they have brought on others?
> 
> Let me guess.
> 
> To this Christian man, Rigby5, never.  Because Christianity is a just cause.
> 
> And so is Islam, for that matter.
> 
> Neither one has to pay for anything it has done to any peoples on any continent.
> 
> And that is the way of Christianity and Islam.
> 
> Where ONLY the Jews must pay for anything Christianity and Islam decide Jews must pay.



Foolish and ignorant.
First of all, I am NOT Christian, but Jewish.
Second is that Christians have repented and claim to not be doing so much harm any more.
Third is that Moslem did not cause any problems around the world.
The Moslem leadership was annihilated around 1200 by the Mongol invasion of Baghdad.
All groups later claiming to be Moslem were not in reality, but were either Mongol, Moghul, Moors, Mamelukes, or Turks.
None of which were actually Moslem, but only pretended to be.

No Christian or Moslem has done anything nearly as evil as what Zionists have done to poor Palestinian natives.
Zionists are also harming all the Jews in the world, violating the basic tenants of Judaism, while essentially painting a bullseye on the back of every Jews in the world.


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the fourth week in a row, the Jewish community in Brooklyn, NY, has been subject to an incident of antisemitism.

In the most recent event, on Friday evening, a car drove slowly down a street in the heavily Jewish neighborhood of Williamsburg. On security tape, the vehicle is seen stopping close to a group of Hassidic men as someone tosses something on the ground.

Moments later, an explosion could be heard as fireworks detonated near the Jewish men.

(full article online)









						Fireworks Detonated Near Group of Jewish Men Walking in Williamsburg, Brooklyn
					

Ultra-Orthodox Jews. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – For the fourth week in a row, the Jewish community in Brooklyn, NY, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Rigby5

Sixties Fan said:


> For the fourth week in a row, the Jewish community in Brooklyn, NY, has been subject to an incident of antisemitism.
> 
> In the most recent event, on Friday evening, a car drove slowly down a street in the heavily Jewish neighborhood of Williamsburg. On security tape, the vehicle is seen stopping close to a group of Hassidic men as someone tosses something on the ground.
> 
> Moments later, an explosion could be heard as fireworks detonated near the Jewish men.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks Detonated Near Group of Jewish Men Walking in Williamsburg, Brooklyn
> 
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jews. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – For the fourth week in a row, the Jewish community in Brooklyn, NY, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



As I keep trying to explain, the evil actions of Zionists in Palestine have painted a bullseye on the back of every Jew in the entire world.
When Judaism allows such evil actions by those Zionists in Palestine, it makes others suspect there is something fundamentally wrong, disloyal, and evil about all Jews.
Being already labeled from all the evil in the Old Testament, this is more than enough to cause normal people to condemn Judaism in general.
If we want to not be attacked, we have to repudiate the Old Testament and modern Zionists both.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						New York: Elderly Jewish bus driver beaten by group of teens
					

NYPD searching for group of Black teens suspected of brutally beating elderly Jewish man in 'unprovoked coordinated attack.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A teenager from Maine who was found to be in possession of homemade explosive was allegedly plotting to bomb Chicago area places of worship, including synagogues.

According to _ABC7 Chicago_, Xavier Pelkey, 18, was arrested by police on February 11 at his home in Waterville, Maine. Police said that he planned to attack synagogues and mosques. He was charged with having unregistered explosive devices after police raided his apartment.

(full article online)









						Maine teen arrested for plotting to bomb Chicago synagogues
					

18-year old accused of planning to use homemade explosives containing sharp metal objects to bomb synagogues and mosques in Chicago.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.



I really still do not understand WHY.

Anybody can come up with a lame ass excuse for anything they do, but this still does not explain WHY.

Just because someone is Jewish doesn't mean they believe in anything that Israel has done, is doing, or plans to do.  I would think that Jews moving to other parts of the world are distancing themselves FROM Israel because of whatever reason they have against the country or the government.

Doesn't make any sense to attack someone that is trying to GET AWAY from stupidity, violence, and/or corruption.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I really still do not understand WHY.
> 
> Anybody can come up with a lame ass excuse for anything they do, but this still does not explain WHY.
> 
> Just because someone is Jewish doesn't mean they believe in anything that Israel has done, is doing, or plans to do.  I would think that Jews moving to other parts of the world are distancing themselves FROM Israel because of whatever reason they have against the country or the government.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to attack someone that is trying to GET AWAY from stupidity, violence, and/or corruption.


1) Jew hatred has nothing to do with Israel.  It has its roots in the New Testament.  

2) Real persecution of Jews, because of what was written in the NT, began after the Roman Empire fell and the Romans embraced Christianity. Persecution of Jews has been non stop since then.

3). Ever heard of the Inquisition?  What do you know or think it was about?  When did it start?

4) Are you aware how many Pogroms/Massacres of Jews have happened in Europe since the Romans took over Christianity?

5). Are you aware that Islam only came to be because Christianity went to Arabia to spread the word of Jesus?  And that it borrowed and follows most, if not all the ideas about Jews and the ones created by Muslims to spread about Jews ?

6) Most Jews, and many Christians and Muslims, including those living in Israel, are PRO Israel.

7). Jews leave Israel the same way other peoples live the place they live.  For work, better opportunities, etc.
Israel is there for Jews to have a place to go to when they are persecuted.
Israel is ON its own Jewish homeland.  The Homeland of the Jews. And only 20% of it.  The rest was given.....given ......to Arabs who did not live there longer than a couple of decades.

There were 4 Mandates after WWI.  No Arab complained about 3 of those Mandates as they were being given to Arabs and Muslims.

It is only the one given to the Jewish People, on their ancient homeland, that Muslims and Christians had a problem with, as they saw all conquered Muslim land as forever in the hands of Muslims.

That is what the conflict between Christians and  Muslims against Israel has been from the beginning.

1290 England expelled all Jews
1492 Spain expelled all Jews
The same happened in many European countries after 1290.

1920 Jews in Gaza were expelled
1925 Jews from TransJordan were expelled
1929 Jews in Hebron were expelled
1948 Jews in Judea and Samaria (Jewish Homeland) were expelled.


The only reason there is a Palestinian/Israel conflict is because the Arab leaders cannot stand Jews being sovereign of their own destiny on any land once conquered by Islam.

Check any of the above and a clear picture will come out from all of it.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## xyz

Sixties Fan said:


> 1) Jew hatred has nothing to do with Israel.  It has its roots in the New Testament.
> 
> 2) Real persecution of Jews, because of what was written in the NT, began after the Roman Empire fell and the Romans embraced Christianity. Persecution of Jews has been non stop since then.
> 
> 3). Ever heard of the Inquisition?  What do you know or think it was about?  When did it start?
> 
> 4) Are you aware how many Pogroms/Massacres of Jews have happened in Europe since the Romans took over Christianity?
> 
> 5). Are you aware that Islam only came to be because Christianity went to Arabia to spread the word of Jesus?  And that it borrowed and follows most, if not all the ideas about Jews and the ones created by Muslims to spread about Jews ?
> 
> 6) Most Jews, and many Christians and Muslims, including those living in Israel, are PRO Israel.
> 
> 7). Jews leave Israel the same way other peoples live the place they live.  For work, better opportunities, etc.
> Israel is there for Jews to have a place to go to when they are persecuted.
> Israel is ON its own Jewish homeland.  The Homeland of the Jews. And only 20% of it.  The rest was given.....given ......to Arabs who did not live there longer than a couple of decades.
> 
> There were 4 Mandates after WWI.  No Arab complained about 3 of those Mandates as they were being given to Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> It is only the one given to the Jewish People, on their ancient homeland, that Muslims and Christians had a problem with, as they saw all conquered Muslim land as forever in the hands of Muslims.
> 
> That is what the conflict between Christians and  Muslims against Israel has been from the beginning.
> 
> 1290 England expelled all Jews
> 1492 Spain expelled all Jews
> The same happened in many European countries after 1290.
> 
> 1920 Jews in Gaza were expelled
> 1925 Jews from TransJordan were expelled
> 1929 Jews in Hebron were expelled
> 1948 Jews in Judea and Samaria (Jewish Homeland) were expelled.
> 
> 
> The only reason there is a Palestinian/Israel conflict is because the Arab leaders cannot stand Jews being sovereign of their own destiny on any land once conquered by Islam.
> 
> Check any of the above and a clear picture will come out from all of it.


I agree with most of what you wrote, but not everything.

I don't think the pagan Roman Empire was crazy abut Jews either.

And as for Muslims, it's not only the land that was originally the state of Israel, but the occupied territories and the treatment of the people there. If that had never happened, we would be closer to peace, I believe.


----------



## Sixties Fan

xyz said:


> I agree with most of what you wrote, but not everything.
> 
> I don't think the pagan Roman Empire was crazy abut Jews either.
> 
> And as for Muslims, it's not only the land that was originally the state of Israel, but the occupied territories and the treatment of the people there. If that had never happened, we would be closer to peace, I believe.


No conquering invaders are crazy about a nation which will fight for independence the way tbe Jews fought to free Judea. No other people fought as many times. But it is different from the fear, and then hatred created by Christianity s founder.

That is what Jews have been dealing with to this day.

Arabs in today s Judea and Samaria, and Gaza are mistreated by their own leaders and taught to hate Jews. That is what Islam has always been like with the Jews for not wanting to convert.

The Arab leaders are making too much money out of this to want peace. Same with UNWRA.
As long as the thinking, free money and the education to hate continues, the leaders will never accept to negotiate for peace


----------



## xyz

Sixties Fan said:


> No conquering invaders are crazy about a nation which will fight for independence the way tbe Jews fought to free Judea. No other people fought as many times. But it is different from the fear, and then hatred created by Christianity s founder.
> 
> That is what Jews have been dealing with to this day.
> 
> Arabs in today s Judea and Samaria, and Gaza are mistreated by their own leaders and taught to hate Jews. That is what Islam has always been like with the Jews for not wanting to convert.
> 
> The Arab leaders are making too much money out of this to want peace. Same with UNWRA.
> As long as the thinking, free money and the education to hate continues, the leaders will never accept to negotiate for peace


The Saudi regime is not terribly anti-Israeli, but they are horrible people.


----------



## Sixties Fan

xyz said:


> The Saudi regime is not terribly anti-Israeli, but they are horrible people.


I was talking about Hamasaki and P A leaders in Gaza and P A.  Saudis are warming up to Israel as other Arab and muslim countries have in the past year


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Still doesn't answer the question..............WHY?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> My main interest is educating ignoramuses like yourself who swallowed whole horror stories about the Jews and fairytales about the Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> It will lead to saving lives of Jews, Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Truth is very powerful and many do learn to see it.
> 
> You??????  Who knows.


Why would I believe horror stories about the Jews?


----------



## surada

xyz said:


> The Saudi regime is not terribly anti-Israeli, but they are horrible people.


The Saudis are friendly, hospitable people.
.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Still doesn't answer the question..............WHY?


Why?  The lies which led to the persecutions and the whys are in the NT. 

You are playing  at being ignorant. You are not looking for an answer.  Shame on you.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## 22lcidw

Sixties Fan said:


> 1) Jew hatred has nothing to do with Israel.  It has its roots in the New Testament.
> 
> 2) Real persecution of Jews, because of what was written in the NT, began after the Roman Empire fell and the Romans embraced Christianity. Persecution of Jews has been non stop since then.
> 
> 3). Ever heard of the Inquisition?  What do you know or think it was about?  When did it start?
> 
> 4) Are you aware how many Pogroms/Massacres of Jews have happened in Europe since the Romans took over Christianity?
> 
> 5). Are you aware that Islam only came to be because Christianity went to Arabia to spread the word of Jesus?  And that it borrowed and follows most, if not all the ideas about Jews and the ones created by Muslims to spread about Jews ?
> 
> 6) Most Jews, and many Christians and Muslims, including those living in Israel, are PRO Israel.
> 
> 7). Jews leave Israel the same way other peoples live the place they live.  For work, better opportunities, etc.
> Israel is there for Jews to have a place to go to when they are persecuted.
> Israel is ON its own Jewish homeland.  The Homeland of the Jews. And only 20% of it.  The rest was given.....given ......to Arabs who did not live there longer than a couple of decades.
> 
> There were 4 Mandates after WWI.  No Arab complained about 3 of those Mandates as they were being given to Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> It is only the one given to the Jewish People, on their ancient homeland, that Muslims and Christians had a problem with, as they saw all conquered Muslim land as forever in the hands of Muslims.
> 
> That is what the conflict between Christians and  Muslims against Israel has been from the beginning.
> 
> 1290 England expelled all Jews
> 1492 Spain expelled all Jews
> The same happened in many European countries after 1290.
> 
> 1920 Jews in Gaza were expelled
> 1925 Jews from TransJordan were expelled
> 1929 Jews in Hebron were expelled
> 1948 Jews in Judea and Samaria (Jewish Homeland) were expelled.
> 
> 
> The only reason there is a Palestinian/Israel conflict is because the Arab leaders cannot stand Jews being sovereign of their own destiny on any land once conquered by Islam.
> 
> Check any of the above and a clear picture will come out from all of it.


Why?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Rigby5 said:


> As I keep trying to explain, the evil actions of Zionists in Palestine have painted a bullseye on the back of every Jew in the entire world.
> When Judaism allows such evil actions by those Zionists in Palestine, it makes others suspect there is something fundamentally wrong, disloyal, and evil about all Jews.
> Being already labeled from all the evil in the Old Testament, this is more than enough to cause normal people to condemn Judaism in general.
> If we want to not be attacked, we have to repudiate the Old Testament and modern Zionists both.


There wasn’t a Jewish State before 1948. Try to explain all the Hate. You can’t; Nice try


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli tourist was attacked on Monday in Berlin, Germany, in what she described as an incident of antisemitic violence.

The victim, named only as “Osnat,” was with her husband in a heavily-trafficked area near the Berlin Zoological Garden on the final day of their trip to the German capital, Israeli news site Walla reported.

The assailant “watched us and apparently heard us speaking Hebrew, and waited until my husband distanced himself [from me].”

“I felt that,” she said. “Otherwise, there was no reason. I had an expensive iPhone 13 in my hand and he didn’t snatch it. He just hit me, examined the result in cold blood, and left. It wasn’t a robbery.”

The attacker, she added, “didn’t say a word. I remember him standing looking at me on the ground, a white man with a coronavirus mask. He looked around 25-30 [years old].”

(full article online)









						Israeli Tourist Attacked in Berlin: ‘It Was Aimed at Hurting Israelis or Jews’
					

Schwebender Ring fountain in Berlin. Photo: Pexels An Israeli tourist was attacked on Monday in Berlin, Germany, in what she …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the victims of the Sushi Fumi attack in May 2021 filed a lawsuit on March 15, alleging that they were the victim of a hate crime.

The lawsuit, filed by Glaser Weil LLP, The Law Office of Arash Khorsandi, and Avenue Law APC, per a press release, stated that the victim was eating dinner in front of the Beverly Grove restaurant when a caravan with “megaphones and loudspeakers” that were “waving Palestinian flags” drove by and started shouting, “F— the Jews,” “Death to Jews,” “Dirty Jews,” and “Who is Jewish?” The people in the caravan hurled “glass objects” at the plaintiff and the Jewish diners and then exited their vehicles and started attacking them.

“The first target of the attack was one of [Plaintiff’s] friends who was rushed at by the [Defendants] and thrown to the floor,” the lawsuit stated. “[Defendants] kicked [Plaintiff’s] friend in the head and on his body. [Plaintiff] saw his defenseless friend being attacked and sprang into action to defend him from being viciously beaten. [Plaintiff] grabbed a nearby stanchion that had roped off Sushi Fumi’s outdoors dining area and used it fend off the attackers in self-defense and defense of his friends.” The lawsuit then alleges that four men began beating the plaintiff against a car and sprayed him with “an aerosol chemical irritant.”

“American Jews have suffered numerous high profile incidents of violent antisemitism in recent years,” Michael Yadegaran of Avenue Law APC said in a statement. “From Charlottesville to Pittsburgh to Poway to Colleyville—and now Los Angeles. The time to take action is now; a hate crime is a crime against all of us.”

“Antisemitic hate crimes are on the rise, and whether on college campuses, in houses of worship, at Jewish day schools, or out while dining, Jews are being targeted and terrorized at an increasing rate,” Julie Gerchik, Litigation Partner at Glaser Weil, also said in a statement. “Enough is enough.”

Two men have been arrested and charged with a hate crime in connection to the attack; they have been identified as Xavier Paybon, 30, and Samer Jayylusi, 36. Both Paybon and Jayylusi were listed as defendants in the lawsuit itself, a copy of which was obtained by the Journal.

(full article online)









						Sushi Fumi Victim Files Lawsuit
					

One of the victims of the Sushi Fumi attack in May 2021 filed a lawsuit on March 15, alleging that they were the victim of a hate crime.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

British police have arrested a 20-year old suspect after Jews in the Edgware section of London were pelted with eggs on multiple occasions between March 12 and March 18.

In one of the incidents, people inside a silver Ford Mondeo threw eggs at Jews outside a synagogue. There are three synagogues in Edgware.

The suspect has been charged with racially aggravated assault and has been released on bail pending further inquiries, London police said.

(full article online)









						Antisemites throw eggs at Jews outside London synagogue
					

20-year old male arrested but police searching for other suspects in week-long spree of egg throwing attacks against London Jews.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## 1stNickD

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


With the rise of the Israel haters in the democratic squad and others on the left, and the rise in kkk like groups on the far right, it's almost as if our nation is giving permission for the worldwide rise in anti Semitism. Please do post what you find so the world can see how wrong it is. The Jewish population did not try to burn down our cities in 2020 and 2021 nor did they storm the Capitol and make excuses for it.

Israel did more to help the USA during the cold war than any of our other allies. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if they could become the 51st state. Then an attack on them would be an attack on all of us. (yes there are differences in the two nations that would prevent that but it sure is a nice pipe dream).


----------



## Sixties Fan

( It is Ramadan, Ramadan, Ramadan, Ramadan.   Favorite time for Muslims to kill Jews.  )

Police officials say man opened fire toward passersby in Tel Aviv suburb; incident comes following two Islamic State-inspired attacks









						PM says Israel will prevail, after Bnei Brak terror takes death toll to 11 in 8 days
					

Palestinians hand out sweets in Gaza * Bnei Brak crowd chants for 'revenge' * Police work to determine whether shooter received assistance, arresting illegals in the area




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



---------------
Five people are dead in a terror attack that took place around 8 p.m. in the ultra-Orthodox city of Bnei Brak, Magen David Adom confirmed.

(full article online)









						Five Dead in Terror Shooting in Tel Aviv suburb | United with Israel
					

This is the third terrorist attack in one week.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				




------
Four people were killed in at least two locations in Bnei Brak, and one was evacuated in critical condition. 10 Israelis have been killed in the past week, making it the bloodiest in recent memory.​








						Five killed in Bnei Brak shooting as Israel enters 'new wave of terror'
					

Israel in the midst of new wave of terror - Bennett • PA's Mahmoud Abbas condemns attack in rare statement




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A leader of the Ukrainian Jewish community in the western city of Ivano-Frankivsk was stabbed by an antisemitic assailant on Thursday afternoon while walking in the downtown area.

A statement from the United Jewish Community of Ukraine (UJCU) said that Igor Perelman, the director of the Jewish community in Ivano-Frankivsk, was stabbed three times in front of several eyewitnesses. The assailant reportedly shouted antisemitic invective while carrying out the attack.

The attack took place on Belvederskaya Street, where Perelman had been assisting at a food bank assisting refugees

(full article online)









						Ukrainian Jewish Leader Stabbed in Antisemitic Attack in City of Ivano-Frankivsk
					

Igor Perelman, director of the Jewish community in the Ukrainian city of Ivano-Frankivsk, was stabbed three times by an antisemitic …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Radio Shalom, who interviewed the family, Cohen's family "distributed flyers around the city, asking the public for witnesses to come forward and collect videos of the young man's death."


The French Jewish news site added that "It turns out that he was attacked by a gang just before the facts" – according to testimony by his father Gérald, his brother Raphaël and other representatives of the community in an interview by Bernard Abouaf.

French MP Meyer Habib: "The circumstances of the death of Jeremy Cohen, a 31-year-old religious Jew, appear to have been much more dramatic. The victim, who according to all the evidence wore a skullcap on his head, tried to escape, as the video clearly shows, from a gang of thugs who attacked him. As he runs away from them, he did not see the train traveling in his direction. The pictures are awful.  It breaks everyone's heart. Today I turned to the interior minister who confirmed to me that the authorities take the issue very seriously and that the case is being dealt with by the justice system. I also contacted the Justice Ministry and I am waiting for his answer on the subject."

(full article online)









						Young French Jewish man beaten by gang, killed by tram, family claims
					

Jeremy Cohen, according to the report, was hit by a tram in Bobigny, a town in the northeastern suburbs of Paris, France in February.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli robbed, tied up and murdered in Netherlands - report
					

A 61-year-old Israeli man was tied up, beaten and killed during a robbery in his home in Utrecht, Netherlands




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 29-year-old Jewish man was attacked Thursday afternoon on Hanevi'im Street in central Jerusalem.

The victim suffered light injuries, including cuts to his face and an injury to his head.

(full article online)









						Arab attacks 29-year-old Jewish man in central Jerusalem
					

Haredi man suffers head and face injuries after being attacked - for no apparent reason - by an Arab man.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Ropey

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks On Jews Around the World​


This is bound to make some people happy.

While Coyote believes that arabs are the underdog.



IMHO?

The next worldwide pogrom on the Jews will come from America.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian protesters allegedly assaulted a man holding an Israeli flag during an anti-Israel demonstration in New York City on Wednesday.

Police were investigating the case as a possible bias incident.

The 28-year-old victim said he was walking down the street when men from the protest pointed out an Israeli flag he was holding.

(full article online)









						Pro-Palestinian protesters allegedly attack man with Israeli flag in New York
					

Demonstrators reportedly approach man with flag during Manhattan rally, punch him in the face; police say they're investigating case as a possible bias incident




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Issa

Most Jews that support Israel "omg we have been attacked, Harassed and threatened for being Jews, also the same group of people cheering on Israel for slaughtering Palestinians and stealing their land.

Also don't forget that Muslims protected the jews for centuries, during the crusades, ottomans and  also during Islamic rule of southern Europe under the Moors. Also during the Spanish inquisitions the Jews fled to Muslim countries running away from slaughter and prosecution of the Christians. Is not till the occupation of Palestine things got heated.


----------



## Issa

Sixties Fan said:


>


Thr whole world knows about those innocent israelis and what they do to Plaestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian thugs assaulted a man simply for holding an Israeli flag during a protest in New York City on Wednesday. Police are reportedly investigating the incident.

“The 28-year-old victim said he was walking down the street when men from the protest pointed out an Israeli flag he was holding,”reported Times of Israel.

“One of the protesters approached the victim and punched him, knocking him to the ground, then kicked him while he was down,” added the report.

(vide video online)









						WATCH: Vicious Attack by Pro-Palestinian Thugs in NY Caught on Video | United with Israel
					

A pro-Palestinian thug punched a man carrying an Israeli flag in Manhattan, knocking him to the street, where he kicked him mercilessly.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Issa

Sixties Fan said:


> Pro-Palestinian thugs assaulted a man simply for holding an Israeli flag during a protest in New York City on Wednesday. Police are reportedly investigating the incident.
> 
> “The 28-year-old victim said he was walking down the street when men from the protest pointed out an Israeli flag he was holding,”reported Times of Israel.
> 
> “One of the protesters approached the victim and punched him, knocking him to the ground, then kicked him while he was down,” added the report.
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Vicious Attack by Pro-Palestinian Thugs in NY Caught on Video | United with Israel
> 
> 
> A pro-Palestinian thug punched a man carrying an Israeli flag in Manhattan, knocking him to the street, where he kicked him mercilessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Israeli flag is a symbol of occupation, ethnic cleansing and disregard if human rights. How would the Jews feel about swastikas? 

No matter how much you try and hide it, the Israeli crimes have been documented since 1948. The only country that doesn't get the full truth is the US and we all know why. 

But I still against attacking any jews just for being jews or any other civilians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Matt Greenman was assaulted at a New York City anti-Israel rally that he was counter-protesting last Wednesday, he claimed to _The Jerusalem Post_.


"I was walking with my Israeli flag on my back as a cape in front of the protesters at a Palestine protest in NYC on April 20th, 2022," Greenman related to the _Post_. He was reportedly counter-protesting the event alone, walking with crutches due to a sprained foot. "I turned around, and this guy made eye contact with me. He looked extremely angry in his eyes, at a level that I knew that this guy could do something."


Greenman said that he was followed, and the man threatened him that  “when we’re somewhere more private I’ve got something for you”. 

A short time later, the man and an accompanying group allegedly attacked Greenman. They threw him to the ground and proceeded to punch and kick him in the face while he lay there. 


“That’s what you get for being a terrorist,” He said he was told as the mob left.


"The thing that stood out to me the most was how they would chant 'We don't want 2 states, we want '48!'" said Greenman. "This is the anti-Zionist rhetoric that I wanted to stand up to."

"Not everyone will be silent in the face of anti-Zionism, which is one of the most widely-accepted forms of racism in contemporary society, and that's what I wanted to show with my own counter-protest with my flag," said Greenman.

(full article online)









						NYC Jewish man kicked in face by anti-Israel man, he tells 'Post'
					

A man from a BDS rally allegedly threw Matt Greenman to the ground, and proceeded to punch and kick him in the face while he lay there.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A Quebec man was attacked and beaten with a stick after he refused to surrender his Israeli flag after an Israeli Independence Day rally in Westmount on Thursday.


"Give us the flag," the attackers, in their late teens or early twenties, had demanded of the victim in French, eyewitness Dan Goldstein told _The Jerusalem Post_.


In a video filmed by Goldstein and his wife Liat Lev-Ary Goldstein, the youth struggled to pull the flag out of the hands of the victim and when they were unable to tear it from his grip, they struck him in the head from behind with a stick. 

(full article online)









						WATCH: Canadian man with Israeli flag beaten with stick
					

"Give us the flag," the attackers demanded of the victim before assaulting him.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A yeshiva student was assaulted on Tuesday in the Flatbush section of Brooklyn, the third antisemitic attack in the New York City borough since last Friday.

The unnamed student was surrounded by five males at the intersection of of Avenue M and East 18th Street in Flatbush who punched him in the face. One of the assailants reportedly yelled “Free Palestine” during the assault.

(full article online)










						‘Free Palestine’: Yeshiva Student Assaulted in Third Antisemitic Attack in Brooklyn In Five Days
					

Illustrative: An attacker runs toward a van in order to make his escape after punching a Jewish man in Flatbush, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian police are investigating an attack on two Jewish men in the city of Melbourne that left one of them requiring hospital treatment for severe bruising and lacerations.

Sunday’s attack occurred just over a week after the introduction of legislation to ban the public display of the Nazi swastika, newspaper The Age reported.

(full article online)









						Australian Police Investigating Antisemitic Attack on Jewish Men in Melbourne
					

Yacov Gozlan was the victim of an antisemitic assault in Melbourne. Photo: Screenshot Australian police are investigating an attack on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rene Hadjaj, 90, was thrown out his apartment window in Lyon, France by his Muslim neighbor.

A Jewish man, René Hadjaj, 90, was thrown out his apartment window on the 17th floor of a building in Lyon, Frabce, by his Muslim neighbor, according to a Saturday Facebook post by Meyer Habib, who serves as a member of the French National Assembly, representing the eighth constituency for French residents overseas.

(full article online)









						Report: Elderly French Jew Thrown Out of 17th Floor Window by Muslim Neighbor
					

“Why was he defenestrated? Was it a dispute between neighbors? Was his defenestration antisemitic?"




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem tour disrupted: "Get out of here!"
					

Sovereignty Movement tour in Old City of Jerusalem violently disrupted by Arabs not far from Western Wall.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> Jerusalem tour disrupted: "Get out of here!"
> 
> 
> Sovereignty Movement tour in Old City of Jerusalem violently disrupted by Arabs not far from Western Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Drop the shitbags into Jordan.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Drop the shitbags into Jordan.


I say Arabia.  The Hashemites can start a Caravan going back to their ancient land.  Then all other Arabs can follow.  They are descended from Mohammad, after all.  That is where they belong.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There have been a wave of antisemitic attacks in Brooklyn over the past few years, and for the most part the media has been ignoring them - because the attackers don't fit the racial profile of  white supremacists.

We've seen these videos way too often - a Hasidic man, walking along the street, being randomly attacked by a Jew-hater.

Like this one that seem to have happened yesterday:

(vide video online)

Luckily, we have video of what happened right afterwards, thanks to a Hasidic truck driver on the scene:

(vide video online)

This needs to happen more often. And in such a way that there is active disincentive for the potential attackers, who think they can punch and hit Jews with impunity.









						This time, the guy attacking the Jew in Brooklyn didn't fare so well
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A delivery driver is facing possible hate crimes charges after making violent threats to Jewish students at a yeshiva in Toronto and assaulting a staffer there, a Canadian Jewish group said Thursday.

According to Yeshiva World News, the Uber Eats deliveryman showed up at Toronto’s Yeshiva Gedolah, accosting students and saying he would “kill 30 Jews today.” The disturbing scene was witnessed by the school’s cook, YWN reported, who was punched in the face after asking the man to leave. The cook then tackled the perpetrator and detained him until the arrival of police, who discovered that he was armed with a knife.










						Toronto Man Arrested After ‘Disturbing’ Threats to Kill Jewish Students
					

Antisemitic graffiti on a sign outside the courthouse in Ottawa, Canada, c. 2021. Photo: Campaign Against Antisemitism. A delivery driver …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Logan Jones — the alleged offender in Staten Island — is accused of having approached the victim, a 21-year-old Jewish man who was walking with his wife, accompanied by five friends in the evening of April 1. Jones is said to have punched his victim in the face before joining with two of his companions in repeatedly kicking the Jewish man, who tried to escape by sliding under a truck parked nearby.

Jones and the five others allegedly fled the scene as the victim’s wife asked a bystander to call the police. The victim — who was dressed in traditional Hasidic attire when the attack occurred — suffered severe head and body pain, an abrasion to the cheek, as well as bruising to the face and mouth, according to the Brooklyn District Attorney’s office. Jones’s bail was set at $30,000 and he is due to appear in court again on June 24.

Meanwhile, Eric Redding, the 35-year-old arrested over an attack in early May upon an Orthodox Jewish man in the Crown Heights section of Brooklyn, is facing assault, aggravated harassment, menacing and hate crime charges, police said. Redding is accused of punching and kicking the 32-year-old man in broad daylight at the intersection of President Street and Utica Avenue while he hurled antisemitic insults at him, according to police.

(full article online)









						New York Cops Apprehend Assailants in Two Separate Antisemitic Outrages
					

NYPD officers on patrol. Photo: Reuters/Jeenah Moon. Two men have been apprehended by the New York City Police Department in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Logan Jones was indicted for assaulting a Jewish man in the Williamsburg neighborhood of Brooklyn borough, District Attorney Eric Gonzalez announced on Thursday.


The 18-year-old, who is originally from Staten Island, walked to a synagogue wearing hasidic clothing when he committed the attack. The crime took place at the beginning of April when a group of a few people including Jones kicked and started punching the victim in the face. They fled the scene after the victim's wife asked a witness to call the police.


Charges and Injuries​Jones is charged with third-degree assault as a hate crime, third-degree menacing as a hate crime, third-degree menacing, third-degree attempted assault as a hate crime, third-degree attempted assault and second-degree harassment. His bail was set at $30,000.

(full article online)









						Staten Island teen indicted for antisemitic attack in Williamsburg
					

The victim of the crime suffered body and head pain, bruises on his face and mouth and an abrasion to the cheek •  Jones has to return to court on June 24.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four neo-Nazi men in France's Alsace region were indicted for possessing and trafficking an "impressive" amount of weapons that were intended for use against Jews, prosecutor Edwige Roux-Morizot said on Friday.


The men, aged between 45-53, were affiliated with far-right neo-Nazi groupsand had intended on "hunting Jews" during a soccer match in Strasbourg, she said.


During the arrest, French police seized 18 legal and 23 illegal guns and some 120,000 bullets, as well as neo-Nazi literature, the prosecutor said.

Reports of antisemitic incidents in France increased by 75% in 2021, according to the Jewish Community Security Service, the French Jewish community’s main watchdog group. 


SPCJ recorded 589 hate crimes against Jews last year, including a 36% increase in physical assaults over 2020. The group released its annual report on Wednesday.


Incidents targeting people – as opposed to communal buildings and institutions – accounted for 45% of all incidents in 2021. Of those, 10% were physical assaults.

(full article online)









						Four neo-Nazis arrested for planning 'Jew hunt' during soccer match
					

The men, aged between 45-53, were affiliated with far-right neo-Nazi groups and had intended on "hunting Jews" during a soccer match in Strasbourg.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Felony hate crimes charges have been filed against a University of Illinois-Urbana Champaign (UIUC) student who confessed to throwing a rock at Jewish students during an anti-Israel protestoutside the campus’ Hillel center in April, according to a report from The News Gazette.

“The State Attorney’s filing sends a clear message that violence against Jews, or any other minority for that matter, is unacceptable and unwelcome in Champaign-Urbana,” Illini Hillel Executive Director Erez Cohen told The Algemeiner Thursday morning.

(full article online)









						Hate Crimes Charge Filed Against Anti-Israel Protestor Who Attacked Jewish Students
					

The Illini Union at University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign (UIUC). Photo: Chiwara / Wikimedia Commons. Felony hate crimes charges have been …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Liron Rozenhaft was attacked in the Bas-Rhin constituency that covers the center of Strasbourg as well as outlying districts. The constituency is one of the most heavily contested in France, with 17 candidates running for election, among them Sandra Regol, a NUPES candidate and a prominent leader of France’s Green Party. In her remarks on Wednesday, Audrey Rozenhaft asserted that the brazen attack on her husband in the district represented “an obstacle to democratic life which should be condemned and punished with the greatest severity by the courts.”

Liron Rozenhaft was still undergoing hospital treatment on Thursday, reportedly suffering from breathing difficulties. Photographs posted by Audrey Rozenhaft to Facebook in the aftermath of the attack showed her husband with a badly swollen eye and cuts and bruises over his face.

(full article online)









						‘He Would Have Been Lynched’: French Parliamentary Candidate Whose Husband was Victim of Antisemitic Assault Speaks Out
					

French parliamentary candidate Audrey Rozenhaft speaks about the antisemitic assault on her husband Liron. Photo: Screenshot The French parliamentary candidate …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Abbas’ Fatah party posted a video on Facebook of an Arab hitting a religious Jew in Jerusalem. Text on the video, which was produced by the digital media department of the Fatah-run Awdah TV station, said: 



> ”May your hands be blessed.”


But this was not enough for Fatah. In its post on Facebook, Fatah expressed its admiration of the attacker, addressing him as “hero”: 



> *Posted text:* “May your hands be blessed, hero.”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Commission of Information and Culture, June 14, 2022












						Fatah applauds Arab hitting religious Jew: “May your hands be blessed, hero | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah applauds Arab hitting religious Jew: “May your hands be blessed, hero




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An assailant with a knife wounded two police officers guarding a synagogue in the center of the Tunisian capital overnight, the interior ministry said Friday.

The man had been imprisoned over a “terrorism” case and released in 2021, interior ministry spokesman Fakher Bouzghaya told AFP.

The suspect assaulted police deployed to guard the Grand Synagogue of Tunis in the city center, lightly wounding two officers before being overpowered.

(full article online)









						Attacker stabs two policemen outside Tunisia synagogue
					

Officers guarding Grand Synagogue of Tunis lightly wounded during assault Thursday night by man previously jailed over terror case, authorities say




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Terrorist Stabs Israeli On the Way to Pray | United with Israel
					

On Tuesday morning, an Israeli man was stabbed in central Israel in a brutal, unprovoked attack.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.



You should not speak on things you know nothing about or use false history or lies against others for your own agendas. 
  Speaking out of ignorance does not make you look good.
There is one Christian sect that we have historical proof and evidence that seems to have created Islam. But orthodox Christians do not follow that one, it is known as the Roman Catholic religion.

 I'm sure most will not take the time to hear the real history and proof that only Catholics were in involved in Islam. It is easier to just throw out your opinion based on your prejudice for Christians in general.
 I am NOT a member of or affiliated at all with the church in the video below. or any other church, I study on my own for over 50 years and do believe in God. I don't claim to understand much of the Bible.
I have nothing at all against the Jews or even Islam as a whole but don't believe Islam is Biblical.


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> You should not speak on things you know nothing about or use false history or lies against others for your own agendas.
> Speaking out of ignorance does not make you look good.
> There is one Christian sect that we have historical proof and evidence that seems to have created Islam. But orthodox Christians do not follow that one, it is known as the Roman Catholic religion.
> 
> I'm sure most will not take the time to hear the real history and proof that only Catholics were in involved in Islam. It is easier to just throw out your opinion based on your prejudice for Christians in general.
> I am NOT a member of or affiliated at all with the church in the video below. or any other church, I study on my own for over 50 years and do believe in God. I don't claim to understand much of the Bible.
> I have nothing at all against the Jews or even Islam as a whole but don't believe Islam is Biblical.


There was nothing else, till the 17th or 18th century but Catholicism.  
So, I am not understanding your protection of all other denominations in causing the founding of Islam.

I am not sure what your argument is about regarding any and all denominations of Christianity.

Is there any one Christian denomination which at one time or another has not written, spoken, harmed, etc Jewish communities in their countries? 
 If you do know of any country where Jews were always safe because the Christians did not follow the New Testaments, or Martiin Luther, or any other form of Christianity please post it here.


This thread is about attacks on Jews happening around the world in present day.

I do not understand what your post has to do with that. Could you explain.


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> There was nothing else, till the 17th or 18th century but Catholicism.
> So, I am not understanding your protection of all other denominations in causing the founding of Islam.
> 
> I am not sure what your argument is about regarding any and all denominations of Christianity.
> 
> Is there any one Christian denomination which at one time or another has not written, spoken, harmed, etc Jewish communities in their countries?
> If you do know of any country where Jews were always safe because the Christians did not follow the New Testaments, or Martiin Luther, or any other form of Christianity please post it here.
> 
> 
> This thread is about attacks on Jews happening around the world in present day.
> 
> I do not understand what your post has to do with that. Could you explain.



This is incorrect. Of course, there were other sects, who do you think the Catholics massacred by the millions over time? 
Matter of fact the first massacre was the Protestant Huguenots near Jacksonville Fl.
 And surely you know of The Crusaders and The Inquisition?
 Protestants have been around since Jesus. And that's why Rome created its own church to rule over them.
People who never study history don't need to debate it. It is frustrating for both parties. Much misunderstanding when these debates happen.
I had time on my hands after I married hubby and loved to study history unlike those who had to work and had no time to do so. One of my favorite hobby's was history studies. 
From the ancient pyramids to Hong Cong Dynasty and Vikings, Norse, Celtic, and on and on. I'm come home from library with up to 15 books used 2 library cards. Imput,Imput Imput,LOL.
  I probably knew more history than many historians and forgot more than most people will ever know. 
Not sure why I enjoyed it so much it doesn't help me really. Just Un useful knowledge.


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> This is incorrect. Of course, there were other sects, who do you think the Catholics massacred by the millions over time?
> Matter of fact the first massacre was the Protestant Huguenots near Jacksonville Fl.
> And surely you know of The Crusaders and The Inquisition?
> Protestants have been around since Jesus. And that's why Rome created its own church to rule over them.
> People who never study history don't need to debate it. It is frustrating for both parties. Much misunderstanding when these debates happen.
> I had time on my hands after I married hubby and loved to study history unlike those who had to work and had no time to do so. One of my favorite hobby's was history studies.
> From the ancient pyramids to Hong Cong Dynasty and Vikings, Norse, Celtic, and on and on. I'm come home from library with up to 15 books used 2 library cards. Imput,Imput Imput,LOL.
> I probably knew more history than many historians and forgot more than most people will ever know.
> Not sure why I enjoyed it so much it doesn't help me really. Just Un useful knowledge.


I do not know where you get your information but these are the facts about the Protestants:

*Protestantism* is a form of Christianity that originated with the 16th-century Reformation,[a] a movement against what its followers perceived to be errors in the Catholic Church.[1] Protestants originating in the Reformation reject the Catholic doctrine of papal supremacy, but disagree among themselves regarding the number of sacraments, the real presence of Christ in the Eucharist, and matters of ecclesiastical polity and apostolic succession.[2][3] They emphasize the priesthood of all believers; justification by faith alone (_sola fide_) rather than by faith with good works; the teaching that salvation comes by divine grace or "unmerited favor" only, not as something merited (_sola gratia_); and either affirm the Bible as being the sole highest authority (_sola scriptura_ "scripture alone") or primary authority (_prima scriptura_ "scripture first") for Christian doctrine, rather than being on parity with sacred tradition.[4][5] The five _solae_ of Lutheran and Reformed Christianity summarise basic theological differences in opposition to the Catholic Church.[6][4]









						Protestantism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Explain to me what any of these has to do with Jews being attacked around the world in present times


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know where you get your information but are the facts about the Protestants:
> 
> *Protestantism* is a form of Christianity that originated with the 16th-century Reformation,[a] a movement against what its followers perceived to be errors in the Catholic Church.[1] Protestants originating in the Reformation reject the Catholic doctrine of papal supremacy, but disagree among themselves regarding the number of sacraments, the real presence of Christ in the Eucharist, and matters of ecclesiastical polity and apostolic succession.[2][3] They emphasize the priesthood of all believers; justification by faith alone (_sola fide_) rather than by faith with good works; the teaching that salvation comes by divine grace or "unmerited favor" only, not as something merited (_sola gratia_); and either affirm the Bible as being the sole highest authority (_sola scriptura_ "scripture alone") or primary authority (_prima scriptura_ "scripture first") for Christian doctrine, rather than being on parity with sacred tradition.[4][5] The five _solae_ of Lutheran and Reformed Christianity summarise basic theological differences in opposition to the Catholic Church.[6][4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestantism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what any of these has to do with Jews being attacked around the world in present times





Sixties Fan said:


> I do not know where you get your information but these are the facts about the Protestants:
> 
> *Protestantism* is a form of Christianity that originated with the 16th-century Reformation,[a] a movement against what its followers perceived to be errors in the Catholic Church.[1] Protestants originating in the Reformation reject the Catholic doctrine of papal supremacy, but disagree among themselves regarding the number of sacraments, the real presence of Christ in the Eucharist, and matters of ecclesiastical polity and apostolic succession.[2][3] They emphasize the priesthood of all believers; justification by faith alone (_sola fide_) rather than by faith with good works; the teaching that salvation comes by divine grace or "unmerited favor" only, not as something merited (_sola gratia_); and either affirm the Bible as being the sole highest authority (_sola scriptura_ "scripture alone") or primary authority (_prima scriptura_ "scripture first") for Christian doctrine, rather than being on parity with sacred tradition.[4][5] The five _solae_ of Lutheran and Reformed Christianity summarise basic theological differences in opposition to the Catholic Church.[6][4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestantism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me what any of these has to do with Jews being attacked around the world in present times



You brought it up in your post on at #464 .


----------



## Sixties Fan

whoisit said:


> You brought it up in your post on at #464 .


What does any of these have to do with the topic of this thread?

What is the topic of this thread?


----------



## whoisit

Sixties Fan said:


> What does any of these have to do with the topic of this thread?
> 
> What is the topic of this thread?



I don't know do you? I don't think I highjacked this thread, did you?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A series of antisemitic assaults has put the London Jewish community on high alert, with police still searching for a suspect.

On Thursday, according to the Stamford Hill branch of Shomrim, a Jewish neighborhood watch group, a woman wielding a wooden stick approached a Jewish woman near the Seven Sisters area and declared “I am doing it because you are Jew,” while striking her over the head and pouring liquid on her.

The next day, according to local daily MyLondon, a woman described by eyewitnesses as a “serial racist” chased a mother and her baby with a wooden stick after spraying a liquid on the baby.

That same Friday, Shomrim said, three people accosted a Jewish teenager and knocked his hat off his head while yelling “f****** Jew.”


(full article online)









						String of Antisemitic Attacks in London Prompt Hate Crimes Investigation
					

A suspect photographed after chasing a LondonJewish woman and her baby. Photo: Twitter/Shomrim Stamford Hill. A series of antisemitic assaults …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish man was punched while traveling on a New York City subway last Tuesday, in another incident in a spate of assaults on Jewish New Yorkers.


Fima Zlatsin said in an interview with Americans Against Antisemitism (AAA) founder Dov Hikind that he was on the subway when a group entered his car with speakers, and one of the men did a dance flip, landing on Zlatsin's foot. 


The suspect, described by Zlatsin as an African-American man in his 20s, reportedly expressed that he thought that Zlatsin was filming with his phone following the alleged attacker's jumping on Zlatsin's foot.

-------
As the attacker exited the car, he reportedly said that "If I had a gun I would shoot you."

(full article online)









						'If I had a gun I'd shoot you' - Jewish man punched on NYC subway
					

Zlatsin was taken to the hospital, and was given stitches, saying in an interview that he was on painkillers but still felt pain in his jaw and face.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Federal prosecutors charged Saadah Masoud with a hate crime for viciously assaulting a Jewish man at an April protest in New York City.

Masoud recently posted several videos online, whining about the “five year” sentence he faces and claiming he shouldn’t be charged with a hate crime.

According to Masoud, he’s careful not to say “f–k the Jews” and “always uses the word “Zionists.” By this logic, Masoud believes he shouldn’t be charged with a hate crime for the incident in which he’s accused of beating Matt Greenman at a violent pro-Palestinian protest as he walked down a busy street in Midtown Manhattan.

The 28-year-old Jewish man dared to drape an Israeli flag around himself in broad daylight in New York City, and video appeared to catch Masoud pouncing on Greenman, striking him repeatedly.

Masoud believes the media is “stretching the story out” because “they control the media, they control everything.” Whether Masoud is referring to “Jews” or “Zionists” when he says “they” remains unclear.

-----
In addition, Masoud is accused of striking a man in the face for carrying an Israeli flag in July 2021, an assault that also took place in Brooklyn. The flag was stolen in that incident.

The complaint lists Masoud’s allegedly threatening behavior online, including Instagram posts in which he stated “I wish I could show you the things I do to Zionist but I can’t post them.” He also talked about “judgment day” when “we slaughter all of them like sheep.”

(full article online)










						Self-Snitch: Suspect in Vicious Attacks Posts Antisemitic Rant | United with Israel
					

Saadah Masoud, charged with viciously beating a Jewish man with an Israeli flag, recently blamed his punishment on the media, which 'they' own.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*A teenager who viciously attacked a Chigwell rabbi in May last year has been sentenced by Chelmsford Crown Court to 43 months in a youth offenders’ institution, after pleading guilty to grievous bodily harm without intent, theft and aggravated criminal damage.*

Souraka Djabouri, 19, admitted hitting Rabbi Rafi Goodwin over the head with a brick, in an assault after the rabbi stopped suddenly while driving, in order to avoid hitting a pedestrian who had walked out into the road from behind a parked van.

Djabouri, of Tudor Crescent, Ilford, first verbally abused the rabbi, invoking the fact that he was Jewish. Rabbi Goodwin drove off, but when he stopped at a junction, he found that Djabouri had followed him and had begun kicking at his car, damaging the wing mirror and the door.

(full article online)










						Teenager gets 43-month sentence for brick attack on rabbi
					

Souraka Djabouri, 19, who viciously assaulted a Chigwell rabbi in May last year, has been sentenced to time in a youth offenders’ institution after pleading guilty.




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## surada

Gabe Lackmann said:


> 1-So the Christians murdered by ISIS are deserved of their murders because they were mean to Jews? hmm? Interesting take.
> 2-Christians are responsible...for the existence of Islam? Because the Muslims taught the Christians to hate Jews? But I thought Christians attacked Jews for 1700 years?
> 
> In other words...after reading your overt hate speech. I can totally see why Jews are being persecuted. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Fuckin nutjob.



Many people agree with you. His obsession is detrimental to Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

So Surada, 

What exactly did you disagree about  this morning on post 8?

And what is detrimental to Jews?
------------
It is not the same club. Never has been as Christians are responsible :

1) Being the first to suppress and attack Jews for the past 1700 years for any excuse they could come up with, and continue to come up with.

2) Christians are the ones responsible for the existence of Islam, which has always also suppressed Christians, because they learned from the older brother about supremacy over the Jews and how to "treat the Jews "


In other words, although it is horrible that Christians from all over the world are being persecuted by Muslims, they are reaping what they sowed for creating hatred for the Jewish People and continuing with that hatred to this day.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 19-year-old British man has been sentenced to 43 months in a youth offenders’ institution for his role in the assault of British Rabbi Rafi Goodwin in May 2021, Jewish News UK reported.


Souraka Djabouri was sentenced on Friday after admitting to striking the rabbi on the head with a brick. The attack happened amid Israel’s 2021 conflict in Gaza – a time of increased antisemitism in the UK and much of the West.

(full article online)









						Attacker of British Rabbi sentenced to 43 months in jail
					

Souraka Djabouri, 19, was sentenced to the more than 3.5-year term in a youth offenders’ institution on Friday after admitting to striking Rabbi Goodwin over the head with a brick.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A German court on Wednesday sentenced two minors for a brutal assault on a Jewish man during a pro-Israel vigil in the city of Hamburg last year.

The court heard how in Sept. 2021, the two brothers, aged 17 and 15, approached a small demonstration displaying signs in support of Israel and warning against rising antisemitism. Accompanied by a female friend, the brothers shouted “f**k Israel” and “Free Palestine” and insulted the vigil participants.

The brothers then assaulted a 61-year-old man who was attending the demonstration, leaving him with broken cheekbones and an eye that was damaged when his glasses were smashed. The perpetrators then fled the scene on rented scooters as police officers mounted a search for them.

“I’m practically blind, I can only see light and dark in my right eye,” the victim told the news outlet Welt on Wednesday.

(full article online)









						German Court Convicts Brothers for Brutal Assault on Jewish Man at Pro-Israel Demonstration
					

A police vehicle is seen at the area where a Jewish man was attacked, in front of a synagogue, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Arab Stabs Jew in Canada - Israel Unwired
					

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappAntisemitism continues to explode in North America. The latest incident occurred in Montreal, Canada where an arab man stabbed an orthodox Jew on the street. The video…




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*A 22-year-old Brooklyn man on a birthright trip to Israel said that he would not be cutting his trip to the Holy Land short after being wounded in a terrorist attack*
*Menachem Palace told an Israeli TV station that he felt the nation was the 'safest place in the world'*
*In total five Americans were among the eight people wounded in an attack that occurred in Jerusalem on Saturday night *
*Another of the victims, named as Williamsburg resident and cancer survivor Shia Hersch Glick was shot in the neck as he 'pounced on his family' to protect them*
*Glick is expected to survive, his wife, son and daughter were also hurt in the shooting*
*The family was in Israel for Glick's son's wedding*
*A pregnant American woman who was wounded was forced into giving birth via C-section due to her wounds*
*Both she and her child are in stable condition in a Jerusalem hospital *
(full article online)









						Man says Israel is 'safest place in world' after being shot by gunman
					

A 'beloved' cancer survivor, mother-to-be and a 22-year-old on a birthright trip to Israel have been named among the American victims of a terrorist attack in Jerusalem on Saturday night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## The Duke

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


Aw shit! Hey! What's up, cultsmasher? It's Willy. I forget your old handle.

That's where I really know you from, besides terrorizing forums like this.


You know, back in the pizza tosnt2 days.
You made that punter with the Carlito's Way .wav.




Mine worked better and you know it!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Jewish students at the State University of New York (SUNY) at New Paltz say they were booted from a support group for sexual assault victims and harassed by members of the group due to their Jewish identity, according to a complaint filed with the Education Department.

One of the victims, student Cassandra Blotner, says members of the support group threatened to spit on her in public for proudly being Jewish, while others called her a “dumb bitch” who supports “mass genocide” due to her support for Israel.

The complaint is another sign that anti-Semitic and anti-Zionist forces on U.S. college campuses are fueling an unsafe environment for Jewish and pro-Israel students. The Education Department is already investigating the University of Southern California for fomenting “a hostile environment of anti-Semitism” and many other schools have experienced a significant rise in anti-Semitic hate crimes. 

Jewish and pro-Israel students say they are routinely targeted based solely on their support for the Jewish state.

(full article online)










						Students booted from sexual assault support group for being Jewish | World Israel News
					

SUNY 'fully aware of the situation,' did nothing to protect students from harassment.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## 22lcidw

Sixties Fan said:


>


African Americans hate your guts. They hate Whites and of different ethnic groups within they hate Jews the most. Progs use blacks. And yet the jews within it have their heads in the sand as the blacks do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

22lcidw said:


> African Americans hate your guts. They hate Whites and of different ethnic groups within they hate Jews the most. Progs use blacks. And yet the jews within it have their heads in the sand as the blacks do.


You are mistaken about blacks hating Jews.  Some have listening to propaganda against Jews, like all other groups have, and see the Jews as the ones who have caused them financial problems.

When covid started, Jews started being blamed for it all over the world, and Jews all over the world have been attacked for it.

You have it all wrong.  All you say in your post is 100% wrong, and part of what Jews keep having to fight, which is called Judeophobia, antisemitism .


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

New York City Police Department Commissioner Keechant Sewell said during a press conference on Monday that police have made arrests in connection to three hate-crimes incidents against Chassidic Jewish men that took place in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Williamsburg earlier in August, reported NY1.

Brooklyn resident Carrington Maddox, 31, was arrested on Aug. 25 for allegedly slapping in the face a visibly Jewish man, 27, who was walking down the street on Aug. 22. He was charged with aggravated harassment and menacing as a hate crime.

“No one deserves to be the victim of such senseless, hateful violence,” said Sewell during the press conference, according to NY1.

A 14-year-old boy was also charged on Monday afternoon in relation to two separate incidents on Aug. 21 in which victims were sprayed with a fire extinguisher.

(full article online)










						Police Make Arrests in Connection to Three Attacks on Jewish Men in Brooklyn
					

An NYPD car on patrol. Photo: Reuters / Lucas Jackson. JNS.org – New York City Police Department Commissioner Keechant Sewell …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The “Basic Instinct” actress, who is not Jewish, recorded herself making a “personal plea” in which she begins by describing a clip she recently watched about an unprovoked attack on a Jewish man.

“I just watched a video of a young man taunting an Orthodox rabbi who had his hands down. And this boy, punched this rabbi and knocked him out for absolutely no reason other than the fact that he was being hateful,” she said. “We’ve reached a point in our country, the United States of American, where we’re becoming divided by people who claim to be politicians, people who claim to be acting in our best and better interests. They’re really not.”

She added, “Love, kindness, humanity, decency, dignity — these are the things that are in the our better interest and in the best interest of our children. We’re called the United States of America for a reason.”













						Actress Sharon Stone Makes ‘Personal Plea’ Against Jew Hatred, Calls for More ‘Love and Kindness’
					

Actress Sharon Stone speaks at The Algemeiner’s annual gala in New York City. Film icon Sharon Stone addressed hatred against …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Farrukh Afzal, 41, was convicted of second-degree attempted assault, third-degree assault and third-degree menacing in a jury trial before a court in Brooklyn, N.Y., Aug. 31, 2022. Source: Screenshot.

A Muslim cab driver from Staten Island, N.Y., has been charged and convicted for a 2018 unprovoked attack against three Chassidic Jewish men in the Borough Park neighborhood of Brooklyn, the city’s district attorney Eric Gonzalez announced on Wednesday.

Farrukh Afzal, 41, was convicted of second-degree attempted assault, third-degree assault and third-degree menacing in a jury trial before Brooklyn Supreme Court Justice Evelyn Laporte, reported Yeshiva World News. He was acquitted of hate-crime charges.

On Oct. 14, 2018, Afzal allegedly swerved his cab to try to hit a Chassidic man in Borough Park, but the Jewish man ran away and escaped being hit by the vehicle. Afzal then drove to another Chassidic man, 62, got out of his car, ran towards the victim and stuck him, video surveillance footage showed.

The defendant chased the man into the intersection and continued to beat him, causing injuries to his face and body. A third Chassidic man who tried to intervene was chased by the defendant, according to Yeshiva World News.











						Muslim cab driver charged for attacks on three Jewish men in Brooklyn
					

Farrukh Afzal, 41, was convicted of second-degree attempted assault, third-degree assault and third-degree menacing.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Quasar44

Real true Christians are a force of good !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in Germany have declined to pursue criminal proceedings against a Palestinian demonstrator who assaulted a Jewish man carrying an Israeli flag at a rally in the city of Hanover last April.

A spokesperson for the public prosecutor in Hanover told the Welt news outlet on Wednesday that an investigation of the attack committed by the “55-year-old stateless assailant” showed that “intentional bodily harm could not be proven.”

The incident on April 23 at a pro-Palestinian rally involved a 68-year-old former state parliamentarian for the center-left SPD Party, Michael Höntsch, who walks with the aid of both a cane and a mobile oxygen unit. Video of the event showed Höntsch, who attended a small counter protest organized by his daughter-in-law, Rebecca Seidler, being confronted by a man wearing a Palestinian keffiyeh who then punched him in the face, knocking him to the ground. The Israeli flag he was holding at the time of the assault had been given to him by another demonstrator.

(full article online)









						German Police Decline to Prosecute Pro-Palestinian Demonstrator Who Assaulted Elderly Jewish Man
					

A child is seen carrying a makeshift sign reading “Death to Zionism” at a pro-Palestinian rally in the German city …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Rabbi of the Jewish community in the German city of Potsdam faced antisemitic abuse in Berlin on Tuesday, according to German media outlets and local police reports.

Rabbi Ariel Kirzon, 43, who was on his way to the doctor together with his 13-year-old son, was standing on the sidewalk in front of a subway train station speaking on the phone in Hebrew, when a man walked towards him, purposely bumped into his shoulder and insulted him in an antisemitic manner, Berlin police said in a statement.


Speaking to German media outlets, Kirzon recounted that the attacker shouted: “you filthy Jew.”

The Rabbi told German daily Bild that at the time of the incident he was wearing tzizit, a Jewish ritual fringed garment worn by Orthodox Jewish men.

“I was clearly recognizable as a Jew when suddenly an Arab-looking man insulted and attacked me,” Kirzon said. “He shouted and raised his hands, grabbed me, as if to hit me,” Kirzon recalled.

Following the incident, Kirzon filed a criminal complaint for bodily harm and insult with Berlin police authorities.

Berlin police authorities believe that the perpetrator left the scene of the incident in the direction of the subway train station. As part of the investigation, the police have secured video recordings of the station.

A total of 1,052 antisemitic incidents — an average of three incidents a day — were documented in Berlin in 2021, according a report by RIAS, a Berlin-based monitoring institute, which seeks to track cases that fall below the criminal threshold. The number compares with 1,019 cases in 2020 and 886 incidents in 2019.











						Berlin Police Investigating Antisemitic Attack Against Rabbi
					

Police officers are seen Ostkreuz Station, in Berlin, Germany, Nov. 2, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Annegret Hilse. The Rabbi of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish man has been subjected to a violent antisemitic assault while riding the subway in Berlin, marking at least the second such violent attack this week, according to local German media.

The unnamed 33-year-old had boarded a train at the Jungfernheide station in the German capital on Tuesday afternoon when he was set upon by another passenger who voiced an antisemitic insult, media outlets reported. He then grabbed the Jewish man’s arm and was pushed by his victim in response. A second passenger then appeared and joined the first man in raining punches on their victim’s head and upper body.

Another passenger intervened on behalf of the victim, who disembarked the train at the Wedding station while the two attackers continued their journey. The victim was reported to have suffered minor injuries. Police are now investigating the attack.

The latest attack came in the wake of an assault earlier this week on a rabbi who was walking through the Potsdam neighborhood in Berlin. Rabbi Ariel Kirzon, 43, who was on his way to a doctor’s visit with his 13-year-old son, was  speaking on his cellphone in Hebrew when a man walked towards him, purposely bumped into his shoulder and insulted him in an antisemitic manner, Berlin police said in a statement.


(full article online)









						Jewish Man Assaulted on Berlin Subway in Fresh Antisemitic Outrage
					

(Illustrative) Police officers are seen Ostkreuz Station, in Berlin, Germany, Nov. 2, 2020. Photo: Reuters / Annegret Hilse. A Jewish …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Friends2

I can understand hostility toward a race I will not name. By every objective measurable criterion members of that race tend to be considerably less intelligent than most whites. Nevertheless, members of that race benefit from affirmative action programs that elevate them to positions where they lack the intelligence to perform adequately. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from qualified whites and gives them to unqualified members of this other race that it has become dangerous to criticize. 

This race that shall go unnamed has an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half the white rate. White tax payers pay to support those illegitimate children on welfare. The race I am discussing furtively has a murder rate nearly eight times the white rate. Vastly more whites are killed by member of this race than the numbers of this race that are killed by whites. We are also victims of other crimes committed by members of this race. 

Although hatred of Jews infuriates me, it intrigues me from a psychological standpoint, because there is no legitimate reason for it. I have found no evidence that Jews have higher rates of crime and illegitimacy than white Gentiles. I am a white Gentile, buy the way.

Jews do tend to be intelligent, successful, and prosperous. That is the reason resentful failures hate Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Friends2 said:


> I can understand hostility toward a race I will not name. By every objective measurable criterion members of that race tend to be considerably less intelligent than most whites. Nevertheless, members of that race benefit from affirmative action programs that elevate them to positions where they lack the intelligence to perform adequately. Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from qualified whites and gives them to unqualified members of this other race that it has become dangerous to criticize.
> 
> This race that shall go unnamed has an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half the white rate. White tax payers pay to support those illegitimate children on welfare. The race I am discussing furtively has a murder rate nearly eight times the white rate. Vastly more whites are killed by member of this race than the numbers of this race that are killed by whites. We are also victims of other crimes committed by members of this race.
> 
> Although hatred of Jews infuriates me, it intrigues me from a psychological standpoint, because there is no legitimate reason for it. I have found no evidence that Jews have higher rates of crime and illegitimacy than white Gentiles. I am a white Gentile, buy the way.
> 
> Jews do tend to be intelligent, successful, and prosperous. That is the reason resentful failures hate Jews.


Hatred for Jews started by telling followers of Christianity that they had killed Jesus and that Salvation would not come because of it.


From there, many more lies have been told about Jews for the past 2000 years.


THAT, ignorance of those who listen to any and all lies about Jews, is what brings endless physical attacks on Jews, and endless BDS attacks to anything Jewish or Israel.


----------



## Friends2

Sixties Fan said:


> Hatred for Jews started by telling followers of Christianity that they had killed Jesus and that Salvation would not come because of it.
> 
> From there, many more lies have been told about Jews for the past 2000 years.
> 
> THAT, ignorance of those who listen to any and all lies about Jews, is what brings endless physical attacks on Jews, and endless BDS attacks to anything Jewish or Israel.


In the United States at least, Christian Antisemitism has virtually ceased to exist. One might expect Evangelicals to be hostile to Jews. In the past many of them probably were. Nevertheless, Evangelicals see the existence of Israel as a Sign of the Times that the Coming of Christ is imminent. This inclines them to support Israel. Support for Israel easily segues to affection for Jews.

The existence of an organization like Jews for Jesus raises Christian esteem for Jews.

The few Gentiles I have know who expressed hostility for Jews were atheists. On the internet I have only found Antisemitism among those who identify with the alt right. These are also anti Christian. Many admire Hitler and his Nazis.


----------



## Sixties Fan

NEW YORK — New York City Mayor Eric Adams on Sunday condemned attacks on Jews as near-daily assaults on community members continued, drawing calls for more US government action.

“These outrageous attacks on our Jewish community won’t be tolerated, not in our city,” Adams said in response to a video showing a woman striking a Jewish man.

The video posted by Boro Park Shomrim, a neighborhood watch group, showed the woman pursuing an ultra-Orthodox man down a city sidewalk, screaming at him. She then swatted off his kippah and shtreimel, a traditional hat worn by Haredi men on Shabbat and holidays.

Boro Park Shomrim said the woman had been arrested.

“We will keep our streets safe,” Adams said, thanking police for “their quick response to these acts of anti-Semitic hatred.”










						New York mayor condemns ‘outrageous attacks’ on Jews as near-daily assaults continue
					

Mayor Eric Adams says antisemitism 'won't be tolerated' after woman strikes Haredi man on sidewalk, as community members call for stiffer punishments against assailants




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

New York politicians are at least talking about waging a more serious response to the frequent acts of violence and harassment targeting the city’s Orthodox Jews. Last week, Democratic Rep. Ritchie Torres, N.Y.-15, called for a federal probe of New York’s failure to prosecute suspects in anti-Jewish hate crimes, which have become so routine a feature of life in Orthodox communities that only the most egregious incidents ever become known beyond community media or the Twitter feeds of local politicians. On Monday, Mayor Eric Adams promisedthat assaults on Jews “won’t be tolerated.”
Attacks on Jews in New York are often treated as a parochial problem, not as a phenomenon with implications for broader civic and social health. Even if that changes, and even if decision-makers and the general public begin treating these incidents as an active civic crisis, the problem elides any easy political fix because it reflects a deeper corrosion. America’s most populous city prides itself on being a special place of safety and tolerance for the diverse peoples of the world, but the pace of attacks on visible Jews, along with the general indifference toward this shameful reality, reveal this to be a self-serving myth. New York is increasingly chaotic, violent, and small-minded, and its official and even semipopular fetish for equity and multiculturalism seems to have translated into even worse treatment of certain minority groups.

Over the past month alone, we found 13 reported incidents of violence or harassment against Jews in New York that appear to have been antisemitic in nature. It is  a staggering number, proof that in New York City there is a sense of impunity for attacking people who look a certain way, along with a widespread desire to take advantage of the opportunity. The conditions are favorable for would-be tormentors of Jews in New York, even despite the statements of Torres and Adams. On Wednesday, three men who pleaded guilty to bludgeoning two Orthodox Jews on a Shabbat afternoon in May of 2021 for refusing to say “free Palestine” during an ongoing escalation between Israel and Hamas learned they wouldn’t have to go to jail.

Indeed, the past month’s blotter is a record of social breakdown that has been allowed to become utterly normal:

*August 21*: Two Hasidic men, ages 66 and 72, were sprayed with a fire extinguisher around 6 a.m. in separate incidents in the Brooklyn neighborhood of Williamsburg. The second and older victim was punched in the nose. Both attacks were caught on camera, and did not appear to have any robbery motive.

*August 22*: Three teenagers stole a kippah from a 13-year-old boy in southern Staten Island in an almost poignantly brutish act of ethnoreligious bullying.

*August 30*: A crowd of teenagers surrounded a Hasidic man in Williamsburg; one of them punched him in the face as bystanders failed to intervene. Naturally, the entire confrontation was captured on a cellphone camera by someone who also did nothing to stop the attack.

*September 1*: A strangely calm-sounding man with a megaphone greeted the students of Queens College with antisemitic conspiracy theories, the most mild of which had to do with Israel using Holocaust reparations to destroy Germany. The man had apparently showed up on campus on multiple days that week, and had yelled similarly horrific things about Muslims, Christians, and Black people.

*September 4*: A 40-year-old Hasidic woman and her 20-year-old son came under fire from a BB gun wielded by someone traveling in a car near Wythe Avenue and South 10th Street in Williamsburg. The drive-by attacker said nothing during the incident, meaning the motive will remain a mystery as far the NYPD and prosecutors are concerned—assuming the shooter is ever charged or even caught.

*September 7*: A young man chased a member of the Crown Heights Chabad community down Eastern Parkway, yelling antisemitic invective and threatening to kill him.

*September 8*: A moped driver who slammed into a car driven by a Jewish man began attacking the motorist, who had left his vehicle to offer help. While this was not an antisemitic attack per se, it was nevertheless a possible example of how visible Jews are in greater danger than others during relatively innocuous incidents like this one.

*September 12*: Another likely BB gun-type attack on a Hasidic woman in Williamsburg—this time the pellet lodged in the woman’s sheitel, protecting her from injury.

*September 13*: A man in his mid-30s sucker-punched a 58-year-old Jew on the boardwalk in Far Rockaway.

*September 15*: In what has become a pattern across the city, almost the criminal version of a meme, a man on a bicycle slapped the hat off of an Orthodox Jewish passerby in Borough Park.

*September 17*: In a similar incident in the same neighborhood, a woman punched a shtreimel and kippah off of a man’s head in Borough Park.

*September 19*: Four 10th-graders were heading home from a Monday night event at their yeshiva in Flatbush when a man pulled over, rolled down the window of his car, whipped out a gun, and told them to “run home.” This explicit threat to shoot Orthodox children for having the nerve to show their faces in public after dark—or maybe at all—went practically unreported in most city media.











						A Hate Crime a Day Keeps the DOJ Away
					

If any other ethnic group in America* was being violently attacked on the streets of a major city with such numbing repetitiveness, a major civil rights investigation would follow (*except for Asians)




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Antisemitism Rising: Jewish Man Beaten By Mob As He Waves An Israeli Flag In Montreal -
					

Anti-Semitism is rising around the world as pro-"palestinian" activists continue to merge opposition to the only Jewish State with anti-semitic motifs.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Police in New York City are investigating an antisemitic attack on three Jewish teenagers as they stood outside a yeshiva in the Midwood section of Brooklyn on Monday night.

The three students were targeted by five teenagers who screamed “Free Palestine” as they carried out the assault, punching one of the students in the face and pelting the group with eggs. The attack took place on the corner of Avenue M and East 18th St, the same location of another antisemitic outrage in May, when a Yeshiva student was assaulted by five people who similarly yelled “Free Palestine” 










						NY Yeshiva Students Attacked by Assailants Shouting ‘Free Palestine’ in Second Such Assault This Year
					

Law enforcement officials attend the scene outside a Yeshiva in Brooklyn following an antisemitic assault. Photo: Twitter Police in New …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Friends2

Antisemites resent Jewish intelligence, success, and prosperity. I admire Jews for the same reasons.

To the antisemite Jews represent the negative side of capitalism. They do not think of Jews as people who start successful companies from scratch, benefiting their employees and customers. They think of Jews as CEOS of mature corporations who give themselves raises and bonuses after firing 10 percent of their employees, giving the survivors ten percent more work to do without out giving them raises. They think of Jews as rent gouging landlords raising rents for people who are already paying half their salaries in rent, and who have not received raises for years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A total of 55 crimes against Jews were classified as “violent,” with the remaining offenses including incitement to hatred and displaying the symbols of proscribed far right and neo-Nazi organizations. According to the data, a total of 936 suspects have been identified, but not a single arrest warrant has been issued.

The Federal Criminal Police Office pointed out that the numbers released on Wednesday were provisional and could be subject to revision. According to the Welt news outlet, the calculations for the first quarter of this year have already been corrected upwards, with 683 antisemitic crimes recorded and not the original figure of 459.


(full article online)










						Five Antisemitic Incidents Reported Daily in Germany, as High Levels of Jew-Hatred Refuse to Abate
					

Demonstrators protesting the inclusion of antisemitic artworks at the Documenta festival in Kassel, Germany. Photo: Reuters/Swen Pförtner/dpa The German authorities …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Friends2

Sixties Fan said:


> A total of 55 crimes against Jews were classified as “violent,” with the remaining offenses including incitement to hatred and displaying the symbols of proscribed far right and neo-Nazi organizations. According to the data, a total of 936 suspects have been identified, but not a single arrest warrant has been issued.
> 
> The Federal Criminal Police Office pointed out that the numbers released on Wednesday were provisional and could be subject to revision. According to the Welt news outlet, the calculations for the first quarter of this year have already been corrected upwards, with 683 antisemitic crimes recorded and not the original figure of 459.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Antisemitic Incidents Reported Daily in Germany, as High Levels of Jew-Hatred Refuse to Abate
> 
> 
> Demonstrators protesting the inclusion of antisemitic artworks at the Documenta festival in Kassel, Germany. Photo: Reuters/Swen Pförtner/dpa The German authorities …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


I hope those who are guilty of attacks on Jews are being punished. I suspect most of them are Muslims. Are they?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Some of these attacks are horrifying. All assaults on people because of their religion or colour are disgusting.
I would class the attacks on Palestinians as a similar thing. But you only show one side of it.


----------



## Friends2

Tommy Tainant said:


> Some of these attacks are horrifying. All assaults on people because of their religion or colour are disgusting.
> I would class the attacks on Palestinians as a similar thing. But you only show one side of it.


The only Palestinians I care about are the Christian Palestinians. I think the rest should have been deported immediately after Israel's victory in the 1967 Six Day War.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Friends2 said:


> The only Palestinians I care about are the Christian Palestinians. I think the rest should have been deported immediately after Israel's victory in the 1967 Six Day War.


Then you can hardly bemoan the plight of innocent Jews around the world. You are a part of the hate.


----------



## TheParser

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


1. I will not comment on the alleged reasons for anti-Semitism.


2. I will just say this: When I walk in a predominately Jewish neighborhood here in Los Angeles, I never worry about a Jewish person robbing me or sucker punching me or murdering me.

3.  When it comes to behaving themselves in public, Jewish and Asian and (most) Caucasians set the standard for good conduct.


----------



## Friends2

Tommy Tainant said:


> Then you can hardly bemoan the plight of innocent Jews around the world. You are a part of the hate.


There is a different between hating a group of people and not caring about them. I care about people if I am able to identity with them. There are vast sections of the world's human population I do not identify with.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Friends2 said:


> There is a different between hating a group of people and not caring about them. I care about people if I am able to identity with them. There are vast sections of the world's human population I do not identify with.


That empathy thing passed you by didnt it ?


----------



## alexa

Friends2 said:


> There is a different between hating a group of people and not caring about them. I care about people if I am able to identity with them. There are vast sections of the world's human population I do not identify with.


That's interesting.  It reminds me of Eastern religions which teach people that there is nothing that anyone else has done that they would not do given the appropriate circumstances or possibly have done in a past life.  This includes the good deeds as well as the bad but it is excellent for developing empathy and non judgemental listening.  It helps to see why the Palestinians for instance want their homeland which was promised to them on only 28% of their original homeland. The rest they accepted Israel now had.


----------



## Friends2

Tommy Tainant said:


> That empathy thing passed you by didnt it ?


Why should I feel empathy for the Palestinians? They supported our enemies during World War II, the Cold War, and the Gulf War. This is how they responded to 9/11?


----------



## Sixties Fan

alexa said:


> That's interesting.  It reminds me of Eastern religions which teach people that there is nothing that anyone else has done that they would not do given the appropriate circumstances or possibly have done in a past life.  This includes the good deeds as well as the bad but it is excellent for developing empathy and non judgemental listening.  It helps to see why the Palestinians for instance want their homeland which was promised to them on only 28% of their original homeland. The rest they accepted Israel now had.


What does this have to do with Jews being attacked around the world?  Wrong thread??


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wrong thread guys.  There are threads to discuss Israel/Palestine.


----------



## Ropey

IMO It's going to get worse, much worse, and just like with Hitler, more than Jews will die.









						Rehearsal for Genocide | Magda Teter
					

The war in Ukraine has simultaneously forced to the surface and upended the memory of a history that had fallen into oblivion. The past, we see once more,




					www.nybooks.com


----------



## alexa

Sixties Fan said:


> What does this have to do with Jews being attacked around the world?  Wrong thread??


Well the issue was someone who could not feel empathy for the Palestinians.  What I spoke of would allow people to feel for others - the lack of this ability to feel empathy would be the reason that 'Jews are attacked around the world' if that is the situation.  We are now living in a period where we have developed in too much of a rational way believing that feeling is some weak thing when it is one of the most powerful things for integrity and healing.  Once the hatred is gone it is possible to see the situation more clearly.  If you want to stop hating people what I suggested would help you.


----------



## Mindful

Israeli position: “Our country has a right to exist.”

Palestinian position: “No, it doesn't.”


----------



## alexa

Mindful said:


> Israeli position: “Our country has a right to exist.”
> 
> Palestinian position: “No, it doesn't.”


That isn't their position but this is off topic.


----------



## Mindful

alexa said:


> That isn't their position but this is off topic.



No it isn’t.


----------



## Sixties Fan

alexa said:


> Well the issue was someone who could not feel empathy for the Palestinians.  What I spoke of would allow people to feel for others - the lack of this ability to feel empathy would be the reason that 'Jews are attacked around the world' if that is the situation.  We are now living in a period where we have developed in too much of a rational way believing that feeling is some weak thing when it is one of the most powerful things for integrity and healing.  Once the hatred is gone it is possible to see the situation more clearly.  If you want to stop hating people what I suggested would help you.


1). Muslims do not need a reason to attack Jews.  They have been doing it since Islam was formed in the 7th Century. They got the idea against Jews from Christianity.

2) You may not be thinking that Israel/Jews have sympathy for the Arab Palestinians from the sources you read and depending on who you have been led to believe are the Indigenous people of that land.  All of that history is discussed on this thread:






						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

This thread was created in order to attempt to fix the significant derailment of another thread without having to delete posts.  The topic of this thread is one that comes up with regularity in IP, and is also a frequent derailer of active threads so it will now have a thread of it's own which...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




3) You may want to find out what Israel does FOR the Arab Palestinians, regardless of the endless terrorism Israel experiences.  Be it for the people in Gaza, or the ones in Areas A and B.  And even for the leaders of Gaza and the PA who are always inciting and telling their people to kill Jews, or any Israelis, including Arabs who are against their ideas.

Health, Education, Jobs, all of these are giving to these people, and you do not know this, they actually seek it from Israel and are grateful to Israel for it.

But for you to end up knowing this, and not assume that Israel/Jews do not have empathy for the Palestinians, does truly require a knowledge of the history and the issues.

When you get yourself more informed you may visit this thread below and we can continue this conversation.







						All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
					

Two Palestinian Authority security services members were killed this morning near the Huwara checkpoint as they shot at the soldiers there.  Whenever incidents like this happen, before a terror group takes responsibility, Palestinian media (and even other terror groups) first respond by claiming...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				






Thank you.


----------



## Friends2

alexa said:


> That isn't their position but this is off topic.


The Charter of Hamas denies Israel the right to exist.



			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.2307/2538093?journalCode=rpal20


----------



## Sixties Fan

Friends2 said:


> The Charter of Hamas denies Israel the right to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.2307/2538093?journalCode=rpal20


This thread is NOT about Israel/Palestinian conflict.  Thank you all.


----------



## Mindful

alexa said:


> That isn't their position but this is off topic.



No it’s not. Because this is one of the excuses and justification for hatred of Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The father of a young New York yeshiva student who was pelted with eggs while being forced to say “Free Palestine,” on October 24 is vowing to bring the perpetrators to justice as police call on the public to help find the attackers.

“I’m not going to let this go,” Michael Einhorn said in an interview with The Algemeiner. “The reality here is the violence and the premeditated component of this. You look at that clip and the way they’re dressed up, covering their face. That’s a different level. I think that we have to face that this isn’t just an egging incident. It’s not okay and has to be stopped.”

On Wednesday, The New York City Police Department (NYPD) released surveillance footage and photographs of several suspects involved in the attack. The images show five young men, one of whom appears to be wearing a keffiyeh, walking toward Yeshiva Ohr Shraga, a Jewish school in the Midwood section of Brooklyn, with eggs in their hands. Police say the attacking gang included a total of 11 people.

The attack took place on the corner of Avenue M and East 18th St, the location of another antisemitic outrage in May, when a Yeshiva student was assaulted by five people who similarly yelled “Free Palestine.” The NYPD Hate Crimes Task Force is leading the investigation of both incidents.

More antisemitic incidents were recorded in New York than in any other state, the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) reported in April, noting that it tallied 416, which “accounted for an astounding 15 percent of the total reported antisemitic incidents across the country.”

(full article online )









						‘I’m Not Going to Let This Go’: Father of Antisemitic Assault Victim Vows Justice as NYPD Searches for Assailants
					

Images of suspects who egged a yeshiva student while forcing him to say “Free Palestine.” Photo: NYPD Crime Stoppers. The …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Friends2

Who has been attacking Jews? Are they mainly white Gentiles, Muslims, or Negroes? I suspect they are mainly Muslims.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Friends2 said:


> Who has been attacking Jews? Are they mainly white Gentiles, Muslims, or Negroes? I suspect they are mainly Muslims.


Who are you asking?  Have you read any of the previous posts, from page 1 on?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four men shouting antisemitic slurs and doing the Nazi salute stormed a school bus in Chicago packed with Jewish schoolchildren on Wednesday, in an incident that has shocked Jewish groups in the U.S.

The driver, who was dropping the children home from an Orthodox Jewish day school in the city’s West Rogers Park neighborhood, eventually succeeded in forcing the men off the bus.

“This shocking incident took place on the anniversary of Kristallnacht, the Nazi pogrom that destroyed almost all synagogues across Germany in 1938. Many members of the Jewish community have family who lived through those horrors,” Slovin noted.

“The Chicago Commission on Human Relations reported that hate crimes targeting Jews are up 75% in the city of Chicago. But for our community, it is not just statistics but the fear and anger such incidents generate,” Slovin said.

-----
“I cannot remember the last time that there were so many cases of teenagers using the word ‘Hitler’ in American public schools,” Nicolet told the paper.


(full article online)










						Jewish school bus in U.S. stormed by men doing Heil Hitler and shouting antisemitic slurs | World Israel News
					

According to the Israeli-American Council, some of the more recent antisemitic incidents happening in public schools were triggered by rapper Kanye West and basketball player Kyrie Irving's antisemitic tirades.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A London Jewish male was ambushed by a male on a bicycle, who punched him and knocked off his yarmulke, on October 28. Several other incidents involving a man on a bike targeting visible Jews followed later that same day, according to reports from the Stamford Hill Shomrim chapter.


“I tried but didn’t manage,” the assailant lamented after failing in his attempt to knock a second Jewish victim’s yarmulke off. While this victim was left unscathed, others were not. Another unnamed victim was similarly ambushed by a man on a bike, who successfully knocked his yarmulke off and punched him in the face, leaving him bleeding and bruised.

(full article online)










						London Jew violently struck, assaulted, and stripped of his yarmulke
					

This attack headlines a series of recent antisemitic assaults in North Stamford Hill, London.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

London Court Convicts Man Who Traveled 200 Miles to Commit Antisemitic Attack Spree
					

Abdullah Qureshi, 30, who has been convicted of three assaults on Jews in the Stamford Hill neighborhood of London on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The perpetrators soon struck again on Nov. 8 targeting a victim near Kent Avenue and Park Avenue. Shomrim’s officers were near the scene and straightaway alerted the police, who, having knowledge already of the make and model of their car, stopped it and arrested them.

Charges from the NYPD Hate Crimes Task Force, which is processing the case, are forthcoming.

(full article online)










						NYPD Arrests Men Who Shot Brooklyn Jews with Gel Gun
					

Surveillance footage of one the gel gun incidents. Photo: Screenshot. Police in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, arrested three men accused of harassing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two armed men were arrested at Penn Station in New York City Saturday morning on suspicion of a “developing threat” to the city’s Jewish community, NYPD Commissioner Keechant Sewell said in a statement. Authorities had been investigating a 21-year-old man from Suffolk County, New York who made a series of increasingly concerning statements about attacking a synagogue in New York City, sources told _ABC News_. He was reportedly spotted at Penn Station, police saying they seized “a large hunting knife, an illegal Glock 17 firearm and a 30-round magazine” among other items from the attempted assailants. Christopher Brown, 21, has been charged with making a terroristic threat, aggravated harassment and criminal possession of a weapon, while Matthew Mahrer, 22, has been charged with criminal possession of a weapon. Police discovered the imminent threat Friday, they said, working with state and federal officials to identify the people behind it. Police haven’t released further details on what the men had planned, but _ABC News_ reported their threat hadn’t involved a specific synagogue.












						Threat to NYC Jewish Community Stopped With Two Men Arrested at Penn Station
					

Police arrested the two men at Penn Station on suspicion of a “developing threat” to New York City’s Jewish community, armed with a gun and large hunting knife.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Attacks on the Jewish Community is nothing new.  On individuals or their businesses, Synagogues and Schools is also nothing new.
> 
> From time to time there is a rise in Judeophobic, Antisemitic, Jew hatred acts, and we seem to be living in one of them.
> 
> It clearly started around five years ago.  The rise in White Supremacy, Nazi, Christian and Muslim attacks on Jews in too many cities all over the world, simply because of being Jewish.
> 
> There are many excuses used to attack any Jew who comes their way.
> 
> Free Palestine
> Dirty Jew
> Israel does not have the right to exist,
> Israel is guilty of Apartheid
> Israel is committing ethnic cleansing
> We don't hate Jews, only Zionists
> etc, etc, etc
> 
> Be the attacks on the streets, on Campuses, on the subways or anywhere else, they are clearly uncalled for and come from what each of those individuals who decide to attack one individual Jew - who has not done anything to them, or all Jews due to what they have wrongly learned about Israel, Judaism, Jewish history etc
> 
> I will be posting each individual case I do find in the news.  There have been too many, which is why I decided to start this thread to deal with this more than common phenomenon, which did not look as bad as this since the Nazis took over Germany.


Jews are not the enemy.  There is no reason they should be attacked world wide.  They've done nothing wrong!


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Islam, and the waste of the human mind and lives ]

A pro-Palestinian activist on Tuesday pleaded guilty to federal hate crimes charges for a series of attacks on Jews in New York City in 2021 and 2022.

Saadah Masoud, 29, pleaded guilty to one count of participating in a conspiracy to commit hate crime acts. The charge carries a maximum sentence of five years in prison.

“Masoud deliberately targeted three victims because of their religion and nation of origin,” said US Attorney Damian Williams. “There is no place in this country for this offensive and hateful conduct.”

(full article online)










						New York pro-Palestinian activist pleads guilty to hate crimes for 3 attacks on Jews
					

Saadah Masoud beat a Jewish man at an anti-Israel protest earlier this year; new conspiracy charge could open door to further prosecutions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish baby, stroller rammed by car - Montreal police slow to act
					

Security footage showed the car appear to slow down, before gaining speed and slamming into the baby carriage.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Palestinian activists armed with sledgehammers stormed an American-owned weapons factory in a small Welsh town, smashing windows and damaging equipment, due to the factory’s alleged export of products to Israel.

The UK-based Action for Palestine group attacked Teledyne Lab Ltd. last Thursday morning, at around 7:30 a.m. The factory is located in Presteigne, a small town on the border between Wales and England.


At least four people were arrested, including a 65-year-old woman, according to UK outlet The Telegraph.


The Teledyne factory is located in close proximity to a school, and parents startled by the sudden flurry of police activity in the normally sleep hamlet were concerned that the activists posed a risk to their children.

“The school is being inundated with phone calls. There is no issue with either school and everyone is safe,” tweeted a local politician, Councillor Beverley Baynham, during the incident.












						Hammer-wielding, pro-Palestinian activists attack factory in Wales, terrify nearby families | World Israel News
					

Action for Palestine group storms factory believed to export weapons technology to Israel; four arrested, local parents terrified.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Surveillance footage of men who chased Jewish boys with taser gun. Photo: Screenshot/Twitter.

Several men, one armed with a taser, chased a group of Jewish boys in the Flatbush section of Brooklyn, New York, a local Jewish community watch group reported on Sunday.

“Run Jews, get out of here,” the men reportedly yelled while chasing the boys near Avenue J and East 16th Street, according to Shmira Public Safety.


(full article online )









						Jewish Boys Allegedly Chased by Men With Tasers in Flatbush, Brooklyn
					

Surveillance footage of men who chased Jewish boys with taser gun. Photo: Screenshot/Twitter. Several men, one armed with a taser, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Yeah, it does take courage. Snatching it from a 10 year old ]










						Man who snatched boy's yarmulke aboard Brooklyn subway train sought
					

The NYPD’s Hate Crimes Task Force is investigating after a man ripped a boy’s yarmulke on a Brooklyn subway train last week, authorities said.




					www.audacy.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Suspect in antisemitic assault in Central Park. Photo: Screenshot.

A male making antisemitic remarks assaulted a 63-year-old in Central Park, the New York City Police Department (NYPD) Hate Crimes Division reported on Thursday.

According to police, the incident took place on Dec. 4, and the victim has “suffered lacerations and chipped tooth.”










						Suspect Attacks Elderly Person in New York After Making Antisemitic Comments
					

Suspect in antisemitic assault in Central Park. Photo: Screenshot. A male making antisemitic remarks assaulted a 63-year-old in Central Park, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After asking one person if he was Jewish and making antisemitic comments, school personnel asked a rabbi to intervene.

The rabbi, who is head of security for several Jewish schools, went over to the group and was confronted by Bollyn, who allegedly threatened to “burn” him “in a gas oven.”

The witnesses say Bollyn then lunged at them though the fence, but the rabbi managed to evade the attack. Bollyn then began goose-stepping, calling out “Heil Hitler,” and declared himself a Nazi.

The police, who had arrived in the meantime, allegedly witnessed his marching around and took him into custody.

(full article online)










						Chicago man charged with hate crime for threatening to burn rabbi in an oven | World Israel News
					

Jay Bollyn, a convicted felon, also lunged at the man, goose-stepped in front of a religious girls’ school and called himself a Nazi.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A man verbally abused a 13 year old Jewish girl on a Transport for London (TFL) bus, Shomrim Stamford Hill, a local Jewish community watch group reported on Tuesday.

“I’m Adolf Hitler and I will kill the Jews,” the man, who has not yet been identified, said while using umbrella, pointed in the girl’s direction, to pantomime shooting a gun.

The incident follows a wave antisemitic hate crimes in London, which Shomrim has described as a “hate crimes pandemic.”

On Monday, the group reported that a man verbally abused a  Jewish mother, her 14 year old daughter, and baby, shouting, “Go back to Stamford Hill troublemakers,” before sexually assaulting one of the children.

London law enforcement authorities have not announced any suspects or leads in either case.

“It’s a terrible state of affairs,” Shomrim London tweeted.

In another incident revealed by the group this week, a Jewish man walking home from synagogue on the Sabbath was accosted by a strange man wielding “a large chain” and forced to walk with him.

The Metropolitan Police Service has so far recorded 534antisemitic hate crimes this year. There were 45 in the month of November, according to the department’s latest data.

(full article online)










						Jewish Women and Children Targeted in Latest London Antisemitic Hate Crime Spree
					

Hasidic Jewish community members of Stamford Hill celebrating Purim. Photo: Alan Denney/Flickr. A man verbally abused a 13 year old …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Machete-waving maniac chases Orthodox Jewish teens at their school | World Israel News
					

Police are investigating the incident. This is a developing story.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York City Police Department (NYPD) has identified a man suspected of attacking a 63-year-old in Central Park while yelling “Kanye 2024.”

According to a tweet by NYPD Crime Stoppers the department is offering a $3,500 award for any information that would lead to the arrest of Perin Jacobchuk, 32. The injuries he inflicted on the victim include a broken hand and chipped tooth.

The assault took place at approximately 6:30 pm on the evening of Dec. 14. The victim was walking along the intersection of Terrace Drive and East Drive when Jacobchuk allegedly struck him from behind. Jacobchuk then fled west along 72nd Street on a bicycle with a trailer that displayed various signs, including “Hungry Disabled.” The victim was taken to hospital.

The attack took place four days before the start of the Hanukkah holiday, unnerving Jews in New York during an upswing in antisemitic hate crimes.

According to the NYPD, antisemitic attacks in November rose by 125 percent compared with the same period in 2021. According to general data on hate crimes gathered by the NYPD, Jewish New Yorkers were the most targeted group, accounting for 60 percent of all hate crimes reported.


(full article online)









						New York City Police Identify Man Wanted For Antisemitic ‘Kanye 2024’ Assault Last Month
					

Perin Jacobchuk, a man suspected of assaulting a sexagenarian while shouting “Kanye 2024.” Photo: Twitter The New York City Police …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------

